#ubuntu-installer 2007-09-03
<tepsipakki> is there a newer netboot image available, for testing 6.06.2?
<tepsipakki> hmm, theres 36.9
<tepsipakki> +'
<superm1> cjwatson, it would appear that the internet repository is being chosen as a priority over the on cd repository during our installs.  is there way to set priorities wrg to that?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-09-04
<cjwatson> superm1: it's not supposed to be, except if the packages on the mirror are newer
<cjwatson> if they're the same version, AIUI the first item in sources.list is preferred, which is the CD
<cjwatson> if that isn't working, I'd say it's an apt bug, not a configuration problem
<superm1> cjwatson, see the funny thing is the repository version is ending up being 404'ed due to being superseeded, so people are encountering failures grabbing packages when they are available on the CD.  I'll have to investigate it a little closer yet
<saispo> anyone have an idea for installing ubuntu-keyring early ? (a modified ubuntu-keyring)
<evand> win 27
<evand> whoops
<saispo> :)
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2204 ubiquity/ (5 files in 4 dirs): * Add a progress bar for automatic mode.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-09-05
<jafoo0> Hey everyone, i've got a question on a system that failed 3/4ths the way in on the ubuntu machine, anyone care to help?
<jafoo0> 'er.. failed 3/4ths the way in on ubuntu install
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2205 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs): * Update noninteractive frontend to work with recent changes.
<mathiaz> hi. I'm trying to use d-i to preseed an install for ubuntu-server.
<mathiaz> How can I set the grub options ?
<mathiaz> Is there a place where all the d-i preseed options are documented ?
<evand> mathiaz: you could run debconf-get-selections at the end of an install before you reboot.  I don't believe there's an actual list though.
<evand> Another option is to look at the templates files in the source package for the component you're interested in
<thom> http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/manual/en.amd64/apbs04.html is probably as good as it gets, documentationwise
<mathiaz> evand, thom: ok. Thanks.
<mathiaz> I also run into another problem when I was trying to run a complete automated install.
<mathiaz> in the documentation, it's written that the auto option on the kernel would do the right thing
<mathiaz> however I still get asked some question (like detecting the keyboard)
<evand> mathiaz: some options have to be seeded on the kernel cmdline.
<mathiaz> isn't the auto option supposed to postponed all the keyboard/langage question after the network is up ?
<evand> unless you're doing initrd preseeding
<mathiaz> I'm trying to do http preseeding
<cjwatson> thom: there's a more appropriate version on help.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html
<mathiaz> so that I don't have to remaster the iso whenever I want to install a new ubuntu-server instance
<cjwatson> in any case, just tacking options onto the kernel command line should cause them to be passed through to the installed kernel's bootloader entries
<cjwatson> you don't have to do any preseeding for that
<mathiaz> I'm trying to automate iso tests, and there are a couple of test cases I'd like to cover automatically.
<cjwatson> 'auto' is not what you want; you're looking at the wrong documentation, I suspect
<thom> cjwatson: ahah
<mathiaz> cjwatson: I was looking at the debian documentation.
<cjwatson> mathiaz: don't
<mathiaz> cjwatson: ok. I'll have a look at help.u.c then
<cjwatson> 'auto' activates auto-install which isn't in main and isn't in our installer
<cjwatson> (because it's a recent development and we haven't looked at integrating it properly yet)
<mathiaz> is there a way to achieve the same thing in our installer ?
<cjwatson> auto-install is just a convenience wrapper, it's not essential. See our documentation
<mathiaz> cjwatson: ok. Thanks.
<cjwatson> our support team will recommend Kickstart, though you may need to supplement that with preseeding from time to time
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<evand> bug 137338
* evand shakes fist at the nonexistant bot
<evand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/137338
<evand> cjwatson: bad burn or squashfs bug?
<xivulon> cjwatson,evand, do you know when fuse and lupin-gutsy will be in the daily build?
#ubuntu-installer 2007-09-06
<evand> xivulon: AIUI, lupin-casper just needs to become a dep of ubiquity.
<evand> not sure on where the fuse work stands
<cjwatson> xivulon: fuse should be done already; I need to write a main inclusion report for lupin
<cjwatson> evand: not certain, run it by pkl to see if he cares
<cjwatson> either way, not our problem
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2206 ubiquity/ (6 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * If 'automatic-ubiquity' is on the kernel command line, start Ubiquity in
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  its own X session.
<xivulon> cjwatson, looking forward to that to test it fully.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2207 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Just call 'reboot' rather than gdm/kdm-specific reboot methods if
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  DESKTOP_SESSION isn't set in the environment.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2207 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Just call 'reboot' rather than gdm/kdm-specific reboot methods if
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  DESKTOP_SESSION isn't set in the environment.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2207 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Just call 'reboot' rather than gdm/kdm-specific reboot methods if
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  DESKTOP_SESSION isn't set in the environment.
<cjwatson> (argh silly cia)
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2208 ubiquity/debian/changelog: credit ago for prototype
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2209 ubiquity/bin/ubiquity-dm: run gnome-settings-daemon so that we use the normal theme
<evand> cjwatson: will do
<CIA-18> oem-config: cjwatson * r323 oem-config/ (debian/changelog oem-config-dm): * Run gnome-settings-daemon so that we use the normal theme (LP: #23899).
<CIA-18> oem-config: cjwatson * r324 oem-config/debian/control: depend on gnome-control-center for gnome-settings-daemon
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2210 ubiquity/debian/control: extra dependencies for ubiquity-dm: metacity and gnome-control-center for -gtk, kwin for -kde
<CIA-18> oem-config: cjwatson * r325 oem-config/ (debian/changelog oem-config-prepare):
<CIA-18> oem-config: * Use zenity or kdialog if available to display oem-config-prepare's
<CIA-18> oem-config:  acknowledgement message (LP: #131309).
<CIA-18> oem-config: cjwatson * r326 oem-config/ (8 files in 5 dirs): bump to 1.19
<CIA-18> oem-config: cjwatson * r327 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.19
<evand> language packs disappear from apt.cache.Cache() only inside Ubiquity.  hrm.
<superm1> cjwatson, would you consider adding me to ~ubuntu-installer so you and evand don't have to regularly merge any mythbuntu changes?  If I have any changes that extend outside of the mythbuntu source files, I can do them in a sep branch and have them reviewed by you guys, otherwise I can commit the mythbuntu changes directly?
<cjwatson> superm1: are you prepared to cope with the volume of mail due to getting all ubiquity bug reports?
<superm1> cjwatson, that's what t-bird filters are for :)
<cjwatson> you should set up mail filtering if you haven't already
<cjwatson> ok
<superm1> and that would certainly help to weed out the ones that are mythbuntu bound
<cjwatson> superm1: added you
<superm1> thx cjwatson
<superm1> i'll merge my pending changes then :)
<cjwatson> feel free to commit mythbuntu stuff directly; for other things you may want to get review if they're invasive
<superm1> yea that's what i was thinking
<cjwatson> remember to update cia configuration if you switch branches
<evand> congratulations superm1
<superm1> thx evand :)
<superm1> this will make working on things a bit easier
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2211 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/mythbuntu_install.py): Make sure errno errors can be reported properly in mythbuntu_install.py
<superm1> what days at UDS was ubiquity going to be a topic for discussion?
<superm1> you guys know offhand?
<evand> no idea, the schedule hasn't been made yet afaik
<superm1> well i got an invite out there, but i can't stay for the whole thing, so i'd like to plan around the discussion i'll want to be at :)
<evand> hrm, cjwatson will have a much better idea of how to determine what days you should come for.
<evand> as I imagine he's one of the three people drafting the schedule
<superm1> yeah.  well i've got two weeks to return info on what days i'm going to attend so they can purchase airfare and such
<superm1> so i'll keep a look out for the info
<cjwatson> we're dividing the summit into an initial few days which are primarily about contacts with upstreams, and a later phase which is much more for the Ubuntu development community
<cjwatson> I think you'd be more useful in the second half
<cjwatson> I don't have anything more specific than that yet though
<superm1> very good, that's the half i'm more likely to be able to make
<xivulon> same thing here, I'he recieved the invitation and I'd like to come, but I am mostly interessed in installer-related meetings (wubi/ubiquity)
<xivulon> cjwatson, what is the plan for building wubi? automatic build or one-off?
<cjwatson> I don't think we have the facility to build it sanely at the moment
<cjwatson> xivulon: the most pragmatic approach is probably if you can deliver us a binary in some known location which we can then copy onto the disk
<cjwatson> far from ideal, but would do the job for now
<cjwatson> xivulon: somewhere on wubi-installer.org perhaps?
<xivulon> sounds good to me
<xivulon> cjwatson can we have the remaining changes in, so that I can start testing? I should have some spare time this w/e
<cjwatson> which remaining changes?
<cjwatson> I have done the swap-not-on-loop-device thing in my local tree but haven't tested it yet
<cjwatson> what I mean is, which are critical to get testing started?
<xivulon> Things to do are: inclusion of fuse, lupin-gutsy and ubiquity-xinit on the daily build
<cjwatson> fuse is already there, as I keep saying
<cjwatson> lupin I need to promote and seed, I'll organise that tomorrow
<cjwatson> ubiquity is already committed and we'll probably upload that tomorrow
<cjwatson> LVPM I think is way too late to look at for gutsy; we can think about that at UDS-Cambridge
<cjwatson> ah, the fuse *module* is not yet copied into the initramfs
<cjwatson> though all the other bits are
<cjwatson> I'll fix that
<cjwatson> done
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2212 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Temporary fix for the language packs no longer installing bug (LP:
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  #131294)
<evand> I'll try to get rid of that as quickly as possible
<xivulo1> cjwatson, sorry was disconnected and did not see your last msg
<cjwatson> 23:03 <cjwatson> fuse is already there, as I keep saying
<cjwatson> 23:03 <cjwatson> lupin I need to promote and seed, I'll organise that tomorrow
<cjwatson> 23:03 <cjwatson> ubiquity is already committed and we'll probably upload that tomorrow
<cjwatson> 23:04 <cjwatson> LVPM I think is way too late to look at for gutsy; we can think about that at UDS-Cambridge
<cjwatson> 23:06 <cjwatson> ah, the fuse *module* is not yet copied into the initramfs
<cjwatson> 23:06 <cjwatson> though all the other bits are
<cjwatson> 23:06 <cjwatson> I'll fix that
<cjwatson> 23:08 <cjwatson> done
<xivulo1> thx
#ubuntu-installer 2007-09-07
<xivulo1> grub installation and mounting /host r/w where also on my list
<cjwatson> mm, right
<cjwatson> damnit :)
<cjwatson> evand: looks safe enough, anyway
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> I'm going to look at ntfs-3g 1.826 tomorrow, since Debian has it
<cjwatson> how were you planning to cope with the host filesystem potentially being dirty?
<cjwatson> I suppose we just hope they shut it down cleanly
<cjwatson> but ntfs-3g will refuse to mount "if the volume is scheduled for consistency check or the logfile is unclean" - I'm not comfortable with forcing that
<superm1> is there no way to issue a chkdsk upon shutdown in windows?
<cjwatson> Windows ought to generally leave the filesystem clean on clean shutdown
<cjwatson> it's if you shut down in a more violent way (e.g. power failure, or just too impatient to wait for Windows to shut down all the way) that it's a problem
<cjwatson> oh well, bed
<evand> can't we pop up a message in the initramfs if we're unable to mount due to a dirty fs?  Something to the effect of, "run chkdsk /f in Windows then reboot"?
<xivulo1> cjwatson, there is no chkdsk in ntfs-3g
<xivulo1> it will refuse to mount
<xivulo1> and I was stopping the init process with some message about ntfs being dirty and requiring chkdsk /r
<xivulo1> in fact it will mount r/o (if memory does not fail me)
<superm1> can wubi perhaps schedule a chkdsk for the next boot in windows then, and automatically reboot into windows to do that chkdsk /r?
<xivulo1> hmm, that would require raising some sort of flag, which is difficult when the filesystem is r/o
<superm1> ah right, and you can't even pass it to boot.ini with it being read only
<xivulo1> exactly
<evand> I believe it's in the registry, is it not?
<cjwatson> ok, let's not worry about that
<cjwatson> phase two at best
<xivulo1> I guess that should be handled properly by ntfs-3g, I am sure that chkdsk is in their agenda anyway
<xivulo1> cjwatson, is losetup command available during normal init?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> ok, I'm making initramfs-tools mount NTFS host filesystems read/write now
<xivulo1> I was writing that myself
<cjwatson> too late, sorry ;-)
<cjwatson> -       if [ ${readonly} = y ] ; then
<cjwatson> +       if [ ${readonly} = y ]  && \
<cjwatson> +          ([ -z "$LOOP" ]  || [ "${FSTYPE#ntfs}" = "$FSTYPE" ] ); then
<cjwatson>                 roflag=-r
<cjwatson> and
<xivulo1> how do I paste stuff here?
<cjwatson> +               if [ ${readonly} = y ] ; then
<cjwatson> +                       roflag=-r
<cjwatson> +               else
<cjwatson> +                       roflag=-w
<cjwatson> +               fi
<cjwatson> +
<cjwatson> before the loopmount
<cjwatson> if it's long, pick a random pastebin
<cjwatson> anyway, really off to bed now, I've been up well before 7 for the last two days running, been down to London yesterday, and I'm exhausted ...
<xivulo1> I'll send it to you by mail then
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand, I was thinking about ways to detect language/keyboard from live cd and run into this http://people.warp.es/~xtor/blog/?p=25
<xivulon> thought you might be interested
<cjwatson> if it's implementable on the Windows side, I'm all for it
<cjwatson> I don't want to mount the Windows filesystem that early from our installer though
<xivulon> in the wubi side we already have that, I was thinking about the linux side
<cjwatson> yeah, I'd rather not :)
<evand> I believe trying to detect the keyboard and language and preseeding them in Ubiquity was something m-a was tasked with a long time ago
<cjwatson> it's a neat idea but the ordering is really hard
<cjwatson> and I think you have to ask anyway (consider a system you've got from the shop with Windows preinstalled, that you haven't configured at all), so it would only be useful for defalts
<cjwatson> defaults
<evand> indeed
<xivulon> my line of thought is this: you now have cmdline arguments -- locale=XYZ and console-setup/layoutcode=XYZ
<xivulon> you can have locale=detect console-setup/layoutcode=detect
<xivulon> or detect_locale
<xivulon> before the locale/layout are set if you have a detect flag, you run the heuristics.
<cjwatson> I really don't think it's workable, sorry
<xivulon> n.p. just an idea
<cjwatson> I think it's great to make use of on the Windows side, but way too invasive from the Linux side
<cjwatson> xivulon: btw I've fixed up the swap file thing, and am trying to work up the courage to tackle grub
<xivulon> great, also please include the lupin-gutsy changes I submitted last night
<cjwatson> +    disk=$(echo "${disk}"|sed 's/\//\\\//g')
<cjwatson> ugh, use a different sed delimiter
<xivulon> that's to replace /dev/sda1 with \/dev\/sda1 or sed gets confused
<cjwatson> use a different delimiter
<xivulon> didn't know you could do that with sed, yeah sounds neater
<cjwatson> sed -i 's:LIDISK:$disk:g'
<cjwatson> I uncommented modprobe fuse, the fuse module is there
<xivulon> good
<cjwatson> ${variablename} is only needed when you're following it immediately with something that might be confused for part of the variable name
<cjwatson> in "$variablename" it's the quoting that's the important bit, generally
<cjwatson> (random shell style point)
<cjwatson> I'll fix the sed thing now
<xivulon> lupin was my first "big" sh project, I normally try to "imitate" the style from other files I hack, but that is a less than perfect approach
<cjwatson> most people do pick up sh organically
<cjwatson> I've added a debian/changelog entry for your changes
<xivulon> yesterday I also sent you some code re mounting /host rw
<cjwatson> yes, I saw, I already did something else in initramfs-tools so it isn't urgent
<cjwatson> your code prints a better message if it fails so I'll look at it at some point, but grub comes first :)
<xivulon> there is also losetup use, as opposed to use mount -r -o loop, to avoid r/o loop device
<cjwatson> is that important?
<xivulon> I might be wrong, but if you create a loop device via the mount command with r/o option, the loop device is also locked ro and when you remount rw, the loop device does not follow
<xivulon> Creating the loop device separately should address this (and it does not make any harm anyway)
<xivulon> There was also the other command you mentioned last time, but I forgot which one it was
<evand> blockdev?
<xivulon> no it was something to set loop device settings
<cjwatson> ok, I very much want hacks outside lupin to be minimal, so losetup in lupin is probably better
<cjwatson> er, in initramfs-tools/scripts/local I mean
<cjwatson> I've uploaded lupin 0.3 with your changes
<xivulon> ahh
<xivulon> thanks
<cjwatson> I have such a headache :-/
<cjwatson> how are we going to get grub4dos installed? I assume it isn't in a .deb
<xivulon> It's installed by the windows frontend
<xivulon> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/gutsy
<cjwatson> ah, so we just need an appropriate menu.lst and to suppress installing grub in the mbr
<cjwatson> I have mail from you about the former, so that's fine
<xivulon> yeah
<cjwatson> might have to add an extra preseed parameter to grub-installer
<xivulon> you can install grub in the loop file if you want
<cjwatson> yeah, it's just pointless, right? :)
<xivulon> yeah
<xivulon> But menu.lst has to be generated
<cjwatson> you know, groot_prefix is sort of an inappropriate name ...
<cjwatson> groot is just for use by update-grub
<cjwatson> let me have a look at exactly what they did in grub4dos
<xivulon> I did not try I think they use groot
<xivulon> It should be groot(hdX,Y)/path/to/windows/boot/folder
<cjwatson> I hope not
<cjwatson> well, let me check
<xivulon> My understanding is that whatever is in groot is copied over as "root" when generating the menu sections
<cjwatson> right, but my point is that's done by update-grub not by anything grub4dos should be doing
<cjwatson> so hopefully they really support root_prefix
<xivulon> In this case setting groot(hd3,2)/ubuntu/disks and running update-grub should set all menu entries to root (hd3,2)/ubuntu/disks
<cjwatson> ah, what they did was allow 'root (hd0,0)/ubuntu/disks'
<cjwatson> that's better
<xivulon> Yeah that's what I meant
<cjwatson> it was the groot bit that was confusing me
<xivulon> Or at least that's what I asked for, not sure if they got it wrong, I did not try the new grub4dos yet (since there was no fuse).
<cjwatson> where do you want the /boot directory to go?
<cjwatson> /ubuntu/disks/boot/ ?
<cjwatson> that would be convenient, I think
<xivulon> That would be my guess
<cjwatson> I do have to disable actually installing grub, because ordinary grub won't understand this root syntax and will fail
<xivulon> The important thing is that update-grub works
<xivulon> We might revert to use #root_prefix maybe?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> not necessary
<cjwatson> it's actually easier this way because no changes to update-grub are needed
<cjwatson> in fact it's like 15 lines added to grub-installer, if this is right :)
<cjwatson> still need to prod partman to bind-mount /boot, but I know where that wants to go
<xivulon> it should also be in fstab
<cjwatson> indeed so
<cjwatson> hence, partman :)
<xivulon> partman twice then
<cjwatson> just the once
<cjwatson> adding the appropriate thing to fstab also causes partman to mount it
<xivulon> you're too smart for me :P
<xivulon> By the way wubi can now be used to boot from live cd also when the bios boot order is adverse, and for people with no CD (hd-media style).
<cjwatson> nice
<xivulon> I plan to add an item in the size selector so that you have something like "No installation, just classic LiveCD, (read-only)"
<xivulon> have to figure a concise msg to convey that
<xivulon> I was thinking to in fact have 2 items: "Dedicated partition" will start boot the livecd in automatic mode but without preseeding the partitioning info
<xivulon> and "Read only" which will simply boot the LiveCD for people with bios issues / no CD.
<cjwatson> ok, grub-installer seems to be working now with the exception that entries for other operating systems are broken
<cjwatson> not going to worry about that right now (those entries should just go away I think)
<xivulon> it's not a big issue , since people will boot first from ntldr, and the grub menu will mostly be hidden (to avoid having 2 boot menus)
<cjwatson> yeah
<xivulon> I am really looking forward to next build
<cjwatson> is there a wubi binary yet that I can slap onto the CD?
<xivulon> The current nsis code "compiles" and produces a binary, but I haven't tested it at all, which means that it is probably broken
<xivulon> If you have an ISO with the other changes in, I can do some tests and will create a working binary this w/e, so it can incorporated sunday/monday.
<cjwatson> I'm not certain I can get lupin in by the end of today
<xivulon> I'll give you a frontend anyway by sunday, that should at least set up grub4dos and the preseed file.
<cjwatson> I tweaked the preseed file in that wubi branch a bit
<xivulon> no problem
<xivulon> In order to work with an ISO (as opposed to a CD), I need to be able to extract kernel/initrd from within the ISO (with a CD, they are copied over). That can be done with 7-zip, but I am not sure if I will have time to implement that.
<cjwatson> ok, I've written a main inclusion report for lupin and (varying slightly from standard procedure) fast-tracked it into main
<xivulon> * ago likes preferential treatment 8) *
<evand> conflict of interest
<evand> :)
<cjwatson> a touch
<cjwatson> it's what tight scheduling does to you :-/
<xivulon> ps do you know +/- when installer matters are gonna be discusses in boston? I'd love to join but cannot take all week off
<evand> speaking of tight schedule, can you NEW (if that's the correct terminology) gobuntu-artwork-usplash?  I made seb's requested changes and I think the licensing is correct.
<evand> if you have time, of course
<cjwatson> I have to take my family to the shops right now but will reply when I get back
<cjwatson> xivulon: throughout, I should imagine. We don't tend to partition issues up very strictly by day
<cjwatson> xivulon: the times when people are available are taken into consideration where possible
<cjwatson> evand: I assume the older one should be rejected?
<evand> I thought it already was yesterday?
<cjwatson>   269061 | S- | gobuntu-artwork-uspl | 0.1                  | 20 hours
<cjwatson>          | * gobuntu-artwork-usplash/0.1 Component: main Section: misc
<cjwatson>   269453 | S- | gobuntu-artwork-uspl | 0.1                  | 45 minutes
<cjwatson>          | * gobuntu-artwork-usplash/0.1 Component: main Section: misc
<evand> ah yes
<evand> reject the older one
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> evand: hmm, did seb ask you to split out the CC-BY-SA licence into COPYING-ART?
<evand> cjwatson: he asked me to include the entire GPL, so I had to create COPYING.  To stay consistent I dumped the CC-by-SA out of copyright and into COPYING-ART.  Should I avoid doing that?
<evand> so no, he did not ask me to do that
<cjwatson> ok, this is sort of a weirdness in policy
<cjwatson> the rule is that all licence text must be present in the copyright file (because there are tools to read it), but there's a special exception for anything that's in /usr/share/common-licenses/
<evand> ohhh
<cjwatson> I've accepted it, but could you revert the COPYING-ART bit for the next upload?
<evand> will do
<evand> I'm assuming I should do that before filing a MIR, correct?
<cjwatson> nah
<cjwatson> I punted it straight into main under the "obvious" category
<evand> heh
<evand> I don't suppose I could trouble you to update the desktop seed as well?
<cjwatson> evand: done. binaries still need to be accepted mind you
<evand> ah, indeed
<cjwatson> ~1hr
<evand> thanks!
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2213 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup 1:0.21ubuntu3,
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  base-installer 1.81ubuntu2, grub-installer 1.24ubuntu3,
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  partman-auto-loop 0ubuntu5, partman-efi 13ubuntu2, partman-target
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  50ubuntu4.
<evand> cjwatson: thoughts on having this instlux modification (see ubuntu-devel-discuss) on the CD for Hardy?  I'm leaning towards no as I think we have enough install options as it is, but I'm not strongly tied to that.
<evand> I imagine they just want a button that says "reboot and install Ubuntu" on the open cd, or something similar
<evand> I seem to recall discussing that option in addition to wubi, but it may be a false memory
<cjwatson> didn't ago say earlier that he'd just added that option to wubi?
<cjwatson> but yeah, I don't think we should have both this and wubi as distinct items, they need to be merged really
<evand> oh, indeed he did
<evand> sorry about that
<evand> so we already have a solution
<evand> great
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2214 ubiquity/debian/po/ (79 files): debconf-updatepo
<evand> whoops, sorry about that
<cjwatson> no worries, it's a task often best done just before release
<evand> I'll add it to my notes on releasing a new version then
<cjwatson> I only bother when lintian tells me newer-debconf-templates
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2215 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.5.13
<cjwatson> otherwise I think it can end up bumping the date for the sake of it, though I'm not certain if that's checked
<evand> ah, I'll keep an eye out for that
<cjwatson> evand: gobuntu-artwork-usplash binaries accepted; will appear in the archive after the next publisher run
<evand> nice, thanks
<cjwatson> right, phew, I think that's everything on my installer-for-windows list for today done
* cjwatson calls it a day
<evand> heh, enjoy your weekend
<cjwatson> thanks, you too
#ubuntu-installer 2007-09-09
<Gulars> just wondering, will encryption be an option in the next version? Ie debian added the ability to create a fully encrypted setup from the installer with etch - will this appear in ubuntu?
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2217 ubiquity/debian/changelog: drop gutsy from 1.5.14, not released yet
<superm1> that's weird, 2216 didn't show up here.
<xivulon> hi all have the first wubi build which is almost usable
#ubuntu-installer 2008-09-01
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r2782 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Do not copy files that we're going to later remove, per
<CIA-45> ubiquity: dvd-performance-hacks.
<ganes> hello , i have HCL pc of using RTL8168B ethernet card ., the light is glowing but when i put "mii-tool" --- it displays " no mii interface found : eth0 not supported"
<ganes> hello , i have HCL pc of using RTL8168B ethernet card ., the light is glowing but when i put "mii-tool" --- it displays " no mii interface found : eth0 not supported"
<persia> ganes: You may find that you can receive more useful support from either #ubuntu or answers.launchpad.net.  This channel is dedicated to the development of the installer itself, whereas I would suspect you are encountering a bug with the installed software.
<cjwatson> it's also unlikely to be an installer bug; mii-tool is just a tool we use rather than something we're responsible for maintaining
<cjwatson> if anything, it is more likely to be a kernel bug
<cjwatson> *sigh*
<tormod> which package is responsible for installing mouseemu on macmini? ubiquity? bug #251830
<tormod> the answer is hw-detect -  no winners here today :)
#ubuntu-installer 2008-09-02
<persia> I'm running ubiquity from a custom image, and get a "Fatal IO error 11" from X.  The only reference I can find to this from Google is that it may be related to threading and locking.  Would anyone happen to have any ideas why it might be encountered during an install?
<famicom> oi
<famicom> where in the hell can i find the info i need for installing a base system from a full desktop iso
<famicom> anyone
<cjwatson> famicom: the desktop CD is really only designed for installing the whole thing, but you can install the debootstrap package and use that
<famicom> cjwatson ah
<famicom> you are the author right
<famicom> ok, well, for fucks sake which goddamn files does it use and in which GODDAMN MOTHERFUCKING ORDER
<famicom> AHADFKJHASDKLJH
<famicom> aargh
<famicom> my sincere aplogies for that
<cjwatson> famicom: if you want me to answer, please be civil
<cjwatson> also, be specific :-) I'm not going to give you a full list of all the files ubiquity uses, since there are rather a lot
<cjwatson> famicom: if you want to do any kind of customised install of only certain packages or whatever, the alternate install CD is really much better set up for that kind of thing
<famicom> yeah, i know, thats what i would usually do
<famicom> but right now i'm dealing with some weird messed up system
<cjwatson> the only way ubiquity knows how to install a system is to copy the live filesystem across, and possibly remove some packages from it
<famicom> ah yeah
<cjwatson> so your choices are to strip down the live filesystem, or to convince it to remove lots more packages (which would be very slow of course)
<famicom> i read that
<famicom> quick offtopic question
<famicom> why the name casper
<famicom> and what are the files in /cdrom/preseed for
<cjwatson> casper the friendly ghost: it does magic to make the live filesystem boot
<famicom> :)
<famicom> ok, well some things are messing with me
<famicom> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubiquity/trunk/annotate/2680?file_id=README-20051205083553-550dab3cb68ad622
<famicom>  Ubiquity will remove any packages present in filesystem.manifest but not present in filesystem.manifest-desktop
<cjwatson> the preseed files aren't really a lot of use on the desktop CD, at least not for Ubuntu; I think there are some corner cases for flavours other than Ubuntu where it's helpful to have them there
<cjwatson> right
<famicom> ah
<famicom> hold on
<famicom> now i get it
<famicom> if i were to edit filesystem.manifest-desktop that would mean that a bunch of packages i dont want would be removeed?
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> we use it mainly to arrange that things like ubiquity itself don't end up on the installed system
<famicom> ah
<famicom> you should tell that to some of the fucktards that vomit out their own "custom editions"
<cjwatson> it's not the neatest system in the world, but it's tough to reconcile configurability with the fact that ubiquity simply doesn't have .deb files in its hands to install in most cases
<famicom> yeah
<cjwatson> I generally wash my hands of custom editions, though if they come to us for help we're happy to provide it
<famicom> yup
<famicom> but, thanks for the info
<famicom> now i can just run apt-rdepend ubuntu-minimal
<famicom> and diff its output against  against filesystem.manifest-desktop
<cjwatson> you might want ubuntu-standard too, depending on what you're doing
<cjwatson> you probably also want to leave the kernel in there
<cjwatson> and it will be incredibly slow and require lots of disk space temporarily
<cjwatson> I'm curious why debootstrap wouldn't be easier; are you intending to present this to your users or something?
<famicom> not really
<famicom> but i've had times where i were stuck with nothing but a usbstick containing the livesystem
<famicom> ah well
<famicom> I've figured it out
<famicom> thanks for your input
<cjwatson> ok, good
<famicom> one question though
<famicom> why not jus switch to the debian-installer
<famicom> and fiddle about with debconf
<persia> famicom: There isn't really space for both a live system and a sufficient repository to support d-i on one CD.  There are alternate CDs provided for Ubuntu.
<persia> The alternate CDs use d-i.
<famicom> just do it the debian way
<famicom> base system on cd, rest downloaded
<cjwatson> very much slower, and we didn't want to require a network connection
<cjwatson> while this way isn't as configurable, configurability was secondary to how well it worked for most users
<cjwatson> we do use bits of d-i under the hood. I'm a d-i developer and spent a *long* *time* trying to get other approaches to work well before settling on this one
<cjwatson> persia: where's "Fatal IO error" even coming from? I don't see it in xorg-server
<cjwatson> persia: I wonder if it means signal 11 (i.e. segfault) though? is there anything interesting in other logs?
<persia> cjwatson: I didn't find much, but I can repeat it reliably.  I'll reproduce now, and let you know if I find anything in the resulting system state.
<persia> From what I can find online, it seems to be a resource contention issue.
<cjwatson> errno 11 is EAGAIN
<persia> Hrm.  Maybe.  This is "Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0"
<persia> Might be something about my image though: I'm running off a USB stick, rather than a CD.
<persia> cjwatson: I get two lines in /var/log/installer/debug: the ubiquity version, and the Fatal IO error.  That error then gets passed to xterm, and to sapwood server, and to X, and I end up in a VT.
 * persia tries again, enabling -d in the hopes of more logs
<persia> Well, no.  It seems I need to reimage my USB stick.  Are there any logs that would be interesting to check prior to refreshing the stick and rerunning with -d?
<cjwatson> if you got -d working-ish, /var/log/installer/debug *might* have something; but it sounds like X itself is the thing falling over here
<persia> Well, X failing is only a side effect of trying to run it under hildon-desktop.  I can clearly trace the crash through the stack.
<persia> That said, it may well be some interaction that ubiquity isn't suspecting.  I'll try -d both within and external to the environment, and see if I find any useful differences.
<cjwatson> do other pygtk/glade applications work?
<persia> Generally yes, but I haven't tested with this specific image (and just started to re-dd my key).  I'll check update-manager to make sure when I next boot.
<CIA-45> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r182 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog src/exec.c src/parser_rfc822.c):
<CIA-45> libdebian-installer: * Backport from trunk:
<CIA-45> libdebian-installer:  - Appease the combination of _FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 (used by default on
<CIA-45> libdebian-installer:  Ubuntu) and -Werror. Why exactly glibc demands that fwrite be checked
<CIA-45> libdebian-installer:  but not fputs is beyond me.
<CIA-45> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r183 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control): Ubuntu Maintainer address
<CIA-45> libdebian-installer: cjwatson * r184 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.59ubuntu1
<persia> cjwatson: update-manager seems to run OK.  Indeed, as you describe, X itself is falling apart, rather than ubiquity.  It seems to happen during the debconf questioning, although not always in the same place.
<persia> I'll go chase X, but if you've any ideas why ubiquity might do this when some other applications don't, I'd be interested to try to figure it out.
<cjwatson> don't suppose you can get an strace?
<cjwatson> it might be file descriptors being attached a bit wrongly
<cjwatson> are you using ubiquity-dm, or are you starting ubiquity from a terminal inside X?
<cjwatson> err, obviously, don't try to strace X from inside X ;-)
<cjwatson> (I tried that once in a moment of inattention and the whole session locked up in about a microsecond)
<persia> heh.
<persia> I can get an strace, and can strace X.
<persia> The two different tests were running ubiquity from a terminal within X under hildon-desktop (this actually runs it as part of the hildon-desktop process), and running it externally from a VT after setting DISPLAY appropriately.
<persia> Or maybe not.  Apparently my image was corrupted again.  I'll recopy, and get an strace.
<cjwatson> you seem to have some reliability problems :(
<persia> Indeed. :(  This key has worked fine for lots of things, but my experiences with the current set of images are much less than might be desired.
<persia> On the other hand, I suspect I'm having something be overwritten when I'm crashing X, perhaps especially in the middle of an install, rather than suspecting my hardware.  I can still use older images with some success.
<persia> I've collected the straces, reading through them now.  Is there anything specific of interest for which I ought be looking?
<cjwatson> I think I'd be inclined to search down for the error string you're seeing and then look upwards from that for the actual syscall that fails
<persia> Near the end of the ubiquity strace, I have about 500 EAGAINs, and above that a timeout on a select, an illegal seek on _llseek, mmap2, fstatt53, fcntl64, somewhat repititionsly, and then a clone above that.  I'm guessing the clone is the call out to debconf, but that's just a guess.
<cjwatson> oh, yes, if you're stracing ubiquity it definitely needs to be with -f
<persia> Oh.  I'll try that then :)
<persia> I didn't see the reported error in the X stacktrace: it seemed to normally start, and normally exit, although I don't really understand why it exited.
<persia> cjwatson: I can repeatedly not run ubiquity at all under strace -f, whereas it runs under strace.  Any other suggestions on how to get to the interesting bit?
<persia> Well, it runs, but it generates no X events, and doesn't update the logs.
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r2783 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.9.11
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r2784 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup
<CIA-45> ubiquity: 1.25ubuntu3, partman-auto 78ubuntu2, partman-base 121ubuntu5,
<CIA-45> ubiquity: partman-basicfilesystems 60ubuntu2.
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r2785 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.9.11
<superm1> evand, ping.  i just wanted to remind you regarding that bug to add nvidia drivers to the dvd seed and reroll dvds.  with alpha5 coming up really soon, we'd really like to make sure that part of our install works right
#ubuntu-installer 2008-09-03
<evand> superm1|away: noted
<pmatulis> cjwatson: is it possible to specify the order in which block devices are initialized upon bootup (specifically in the context of kickstart)?  say in terms of a SATA drive and a USB card reader
<pmatulis> cjwatson: trying to have the SATA always be /dev/sda
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> you just have to identify it at run-time
<pmatulis> darn
 * evand hates to be on a UUID kick, however peharps partman-auto/disk (and by extension kickstart) should support UUIDs.
<cjwatson> disks don't have UUIDs do they? just filesystems
<evand> err right
<evand> yikes, whoops.
<kirkland> cjwatson: the encrypted-private mount passphrase debconf explanation is *one* line too long, such that the actual prompt is off screen and the user would have to scroll
<kirkland> cjwatson: i just made a minimally invasive change to shorten it by one line, pushed to a bzr branch
<kirkland> cjwatson: lp:~kirkland/user-setup/user-setup.shorten_dialog
<cjwatson> kirkland: interesting, I don't think it scrolled for me. I'll merge your patch though, thanks
<kirkland> cjwatson: there's a second one in there too
<kirkland> cjwatson: regarding the dialog that prints the mount passphrase after-the-fact
<kirkland> cjwatson: minor readability suggestion on my part
<kirkland> cjwatson: it required scrolling in my kvm
<kirkland> cjwatson: might be a wrinkle for kvm's
<cjwatson> I haven't merged any translations yet, so it's easy to change text
<CIA-45> user-setup: cjwatson * r113 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog user-setup-udeb.templates):
<CIA-45> user-setup: Adjust encrypted private directory templates for readability and so that
<CIA-45> user-setup: the initial question fits on the screen.
<cjwatson> (that's the merge)
<CIA-45> user-setup: cjwatson * r114 ubuntu/debian/po/ (60 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-45> user-setup: cjwatson * r115 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.20ubuntu6
#ubuntu-installer 2008-09-04
<CIA-45> ubiquity: superm1 * r2786 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/mythbuntu_summary): correctly substitute language question for mythbuntu frontend
<CIA-45> ubiquity: superm1 * r2787 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/mythbuntu_ui.py): check for proper (new) widget when mythweb is toggled
<CIA-45> ubiquity: superm1 * r2788 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs): drop functionality for toggling the usage of live mysql info for mythbuntu frontend
<CIA-45> apt-setup: cjwatson * r141 apt-setup/ (debian/changelog generators/40cdrom):
<CIA-45> apt-setup: Fix sense of OVERRIDE_BASE_INSTALLABLE test in cdrom generator
<CIA-45> apt-setup: (LP: #264337).
<CIA-45> apt-setup: cjwatson * r142 apt-setup/ (debian/changelog generators/40cdrom):
<CIA-45> apt-setup: If OVERRIDE_LEAVE_CD_MOUNTED is set, don't unmount /cdrom; this is a bad
<CIA-45> apt-setup: idea in a live CD environment!
<CIA-45> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2789 ubiquity/ (build/ltmain.sh configure configure.ac): bump to 1.9.12
<CIA-45> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2790 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/apt-setup):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Set OVERRIDE_LEAVE_CD_MOUNTED=1 to stop apt-setup (>= 1:0.37ubuntu4)
<CIA-45> ubiquity: from trying to unmount /cdrom in its cdrom generator.
<kirkland> cjwatson: did you see bug #264533 ?
<kirkland> cjwatson: i think that's the last thing that needs to be fixed for the grub/raid issues
<kirkland> cjwatson: because of that bug, the installer isn't writing an MBR to each disk
<kirkland> cjwatson: but I dropped to a shell in the installer, and tested the patch, finished the install, and then booted from each of the disks in the mirror
<kirkland> cjwatson: also, that "bug" actually gave me an opportunity to test the runtime grub-install code
<kirkland> cjwatson: since the current grub-installer doesn't write the MBR to both disks, i was able to "fix" the problem after the install, in runtime, with grub-install
<kirkland> cjwatson: that one is, in fact, writing both MBRs correctly
<cjwatson> kirkland: gotcha
<kirkland> cjwatson: i was going to try and add the debconf question for BOOT_DEGRADED to partman today
<cjwatson> merged
<cjwatson> (264533)
<mathiaz> Hi - I'm currently updating preseed files that I use to conduct automated -server install for alpha5. I haven't been able to figure out how to *not* install any language-packs.
<mathiaz> It seems that there is a new option pkgsel/language-packs
<mathiaz> but it's marked as a multiselect - is it possible to not choose any language-packs ?
<cjwatson> that's not a new option
<cjwatson> hmm, it was supposed to be the case that preseeding pkgsel/language-packs to empty would do that, but apparently I broke that
<cjwatson> I can fix that for you for later intrepid
<CIA-44> pkgsel: cjwatson * r118 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog postinst):
<CIA-44> pkgsel: Allow preseeding pkgsel/language-packs to empty to indicate that no
<CIA-44> pkgsel: language packs should be installed.
<mathiaz> cjwatson: great thanks :)
<mathiaz> kirkland: how do you install a specific udeb during the install ?
<mathiaz> kirkland: I'd like to scp the logs to another box
<kirkland> mathiaz: anna-install
<kirkland> mathiaz: anna-install openssh-client-udeb
<mathiaz> kirkland: awesome ! thanks :)
<kirkland> mathiaz: np
#ubuntu-installer 2008-09-05
<hardwire> I uh.. was sorta ushered over here from debian-boot ;)
<hardwire> http://techbits.bogomip.com/2008/09/how-i-installed-ubuntu-amd64-server-on.html
<hardwire> just wrote that.. and sorta maybe just discovered that the hostname and domain is being overridden by the reverse dns lookup for the static IP during the automatic install
<hardwire> anyways to .. stop that?
<hardwire> cause it's bad m'kay?
<cjwatson> hardwire: unfortunately, this is a long-standing bug, namely bug 218965 (see the linked Debian bug there for more detail). The best I can offer as a workaround is to sed the hostname and domain you want into place in the relevant files in /target from a preseed/late_command hook.
<cr3> is there a way to hook into the alternate installer to run some command when an error occurs?
<superm1> well CIA decided to not submit a few of my last commits again.  i fixed an issue that I just saw with the build process introduced recently preventing the GTK frontend from building
<superm1> i'm not sure if the last ubiquity upload (the .11) is affected
<evand> cia-submit?
<evand> but thanks
<superm1> ah no it wasn't affected because it was FTBFS :) http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17247922/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.ubiquity_1.9.11_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<CIA-44> ubiquity: superm1 * r2793 ubiquity/ (5 files in 4 dirs): update mythbuntu frontend video driver installation to use mythbuntu-common and abstract the versioning
<evand> ah, hooray
<superm1> there should be 4 others or so though
<superm1> hum
<superm1> the others were more relevant
<CIA-44> ubiquity: superm1 * r2793 ubiquity/ (5 files in 4 dirs): update mythbuntu frontend video driver installation to use mythbuntu-common and abstract the versioning
<superm1> oh well
<superm1> there looks to possibly be another issue going on with partman-base from something that cjwatson committed to the tree a long time back but that was never released
<superm1> well when luke rev'd partman-base, that commit from way back when got added
<evand> hrm
<evand> it appears to have built fine.  What's the issue, exactly?  Is the install failing?
<superm1> yeah
<evand> alternate or desktop?
<superm1> desktop, but only using builds that are 1.9.11 or later
<superm1> since they pull that in
<superm1> it turns out that preseed_command isn't found
<superm1> which i'm not sure where it was supposed to be provided from anyhow?  I quick grep didn't indicate where it's supposed to come from
<evand> preseed
 * evand digs
<superm1> well the variable partman/early_command should come from preseed, but the executable/shell script what not called preseed_command doesn't seem to be sitting around in the usual places
<cjwatson> hm, really?
<cjwatson> oh, of course, it isn't in ubiquity, bleh
<cjwatson> evand: might need to suck that into ubiquity's pile of imported source packages. We shouldn't need the rest of it but preseed_command looks like it should be usable standalone
<evand> ok, will do
<hardwire> anybody else noticed that hardy current d-i installers seem to ignore domain and hostname settings in /proc/cmdline as well as the preseed file if there is RDNS available?
<hardwire> using static IP?
<hardwire> here's my preseed:  http://techbits.bogomip.com/2008/09/how-i-installed-ubuntu-amd64-server-on.html
<hardwire> in actuality, I'm not using an internal IP.. those are example settings.
<CIA-44> ubiquity: evand * r2794 ubiquity/.bzrignore: Add mythbuntu build directory to bzrignore
<cjwatson> hardwire: I answered you this morning
<cjwatson> 09:11 <cjwatson> hardwire: unfortunately, this is a long-standing bug, namely bug 218965 (see the linked Debian bug there for more detail). The best I can offer as a workaround is to sed the hostname and
<cjwatson>                  domain you want into place in the relevant files in /target from a preseed/late_command hook.
<hardwire> cjwatson: apologies.. I had to log in to my irc proxy and scroll through the logs this morning..
<hardwire> I didn't immediately see anything hardwire oriented :)
<hardwire> but thanks.
<cjwatson> no problem, sorry I can't offer anything better
<hardwire> long standing means it's still in intrepid eh?
<cjwatson> yes
<hardwire> doheth
<hardwire> hmm.. cjwatson if I could theorize for a moment.. couldn't I just "echo 10.0.0.22 servername.domain servername >> /etc/hosts" on the installers root?
<hardwire> the dns resolver would prefer that anyways.
<hardwire> not much help for DHCP folk..
<hardwire> but hey..
<cjwatson> if you did it before it copied those files into /target, sure
<hardwire> I'm gonna give it a go.
<cjwatson> and *after* it has generated them itself, otherwise it'll just blat what you did
<cjwatson> so you can't do it in preseed/early_command
<hardwire> oh snap
<cjwatson> I'm surprised the DNS resolver cares what the local hostname is
<cjwatson> oh, I suppose if you're giving a non-FQ name as the mirror or something
<cjwatson> you could fully-qualify the mirror as a workaround
<hardwire> I'm surprised that the installer cares at all.
<cjwatson> it shouldn't, unless you're using a non-FQ mirror
<cjwatson> even then I'm surprised that it cares
<hardwire> so the hosname and domain name of the installed workstation for some reason depends on if the mirror is fully qualified or not?
<hardwire> that seems like chaos.
<cjwatson> no, obviously not
<cjwatson> I meant that if the mirror wasn't fully-qualified then it might use the local domain as a base for resolution
<hardwire> ahha
<hardwire> "search" in /etc/resolv.conf
<cjwatson> but looking at your blog I see you're saying it's doing a reverse DNS lookup on the local host name, so that's something different, ignore me
<hardwire> you're allowed
<cjwatson> does that only happen when you try to ssh in?
<hardwire> ssh into the installer?
<cjwatson> that's one step that I would expect to do an RDNS check
<cjwatson> oh, you're not doing that either
<hardwire> yar
<cjwatson> therefore I'm confused. Are you sure the RDNS check is happening during installation, not later?
<hardwire> the installer is simply... guessing.. what my hostname should be.
<cjwatson> sure, I know
<hardwire> it's all happening during the install
<cjwatson> but I'm asking whether just fixing it up at the end of the installation would be sufficient
<hardwire> I've tested it in subnets that have no RDNS.. and things work fine
<cjwatson> no, stop, listen :)
<cjwatson> if it doesn't make the installer go significantly more slowly, it doesn't matter whether you arrange for the installer to get it right to start with, or if you just have a preseed/late_command hook fix it up at the end
<cjwatson> therefore, it matters whether the RDNS check that's causing the delay is happening during installation, or after first boot
<cjwatson> in your blog, you're talking about waiting for the server to come up by polling port 22, which wouldn't distinguish between those two cases
<cjwatson> that's why I'm asking
<hardwire> ah.
<hardwire> the end step was an attempt at humor
<hardwire> booting a remote server with no i/o access to it, and waiting for it to install ubuntu then completely reboot itself with openssh installed.
<hardwire> the tick tock of the clock while you panic wondering if your evil plan worked or not
<hardwire> that's all
<cjwatson> not unreasonable, people do do that :)
<cjwatson> but if you aren't doing that, do you have more information about which stage the delay happens at?
<hardwire> my server is srv001.sb.brutetech.com and for some reason serverbeach set my RDNS to brutetech.com
<hardwire> when the machine comes back up after a fresh install it has the hostname "brutetech" and "search com" is in /etc/resolv.conf
<hardwire> you know this of course
<hardwire> There is no delay when dealing with RDNS
<hardwire> it's just odd that RDNS is being used above my own preferences, which you've already told me I need a fixup for.
<cjwatson> oh, right, I thought you were talking about the installer taking 30 minutes longer *due* to this bug or something like that. (That sort of thing does happen so I assumed that's what you were asking about.)
<hardwire> so are we still thinking the same bug on this?
<cjwatson> yes, same bug
<cjwatson> I suggest something like this:
<cjwatson> d-i preseed/late_command string sed -i 's/brutetech/srv001/' /target/etc/hostname; sed -i 's/brutetech.*/srv001.sb.brutetech.com srv001/' /target/etc/hosts; sed -i 's/search.*/search sb.brutetech.com/' /target/etc/resolv.conf
<cjwatson> lo-tech
<cjwatson> massage to taste
<hardwire> cjwatson: ok.. I'm gonna try a few things
<hardwire> Mainly because I don't like my lvm's being named wrong
<cjwatson> oh, well, that bit *is* overridable
<cjwatson> d-i partman-auto-lvm/new_vg_name string whatever
<hardwire> I like your fixup for my scenario
<hardwire> but it doesn't match other peoples rdns for their own IP's.. etc.. and I was hoping to get a howto out via that blog entry :)
<hardwire> which, thankfully, I can still edit.
<hardwire> I will succeed, mark my words.
<hardwire> are you marking them?
<cjwatson> :-) I have too much to do to fix this for 8.10, unfortunately, and Debian being more or less frozen makes it awkward too; but if nobody else beats me to it I expect to have a go at it for 9.04
<hardwire> wowser
<hardwire> there is no if statement surrounding seed_hostname_from_dns
<hardwire> how absolutely strange
 * hardwire tries to find a good hook to use
<hardwire> cjwatson: I'm moving on for now.. requesting my RDNS be set right in the first place, or not at all.
<hardwire> but it's a strange world in netcfg-1.40ubuntu5/static.s
<hardwire> c
<hardwire> I have no idea why there is no check if the hostname & domain is set up before seeding values from dns
<cjwatson> as Joey says in the linked bug, it is "quite broken"
<hardwire> cjwatson: I may be barking up the wrong tree here but.. even I could fix this.
<hardwire> so what's the holdup?
<hardwire> is there a decision pending on this very thing over at Debian HQ Global Inc?
<cjwatson> err, no, just nobody's got round to it
<cjwatson> personally, every time I remember about it, there's a freeze of some sort on so I go and do something else :)
<cjwatson> it's rather delicate since you need to take into account a variety of code paths and preseeding possibilities
<hardwire> I understand that all too well
<hardwire> d-i preseed/early_command string echo 127.0.0.1 localhost > /etc/hosts; echo 72.51.32.92 srv001.sb.brutetech.com srv001
<hardwire> does anything need to be escaped/quoted there?
<hardwire> not sure how the parser for preseed stuff works
<hardwire> it appears that netcfg.../static.c writes /etc/hosts AFTER the dns lookup
<hardwire> so writing it before that time will cause the DNS lookup to resolve whatever I want.
<hardwire> store that in memory.. then override the /etc/hosts file with the correct information
 * hardwire waits for the remote install to verify his evil plan
<cr3> if I want to modify the content of an iso, I will need to sign the Release file but how can I make my key available?
<cr3> a simpler way might be to set debian-installer/allow-unauthenticated
<hardwire> cr3 you could..
<hardwire> oh
#ubuntu-installer 2008-09-06
<CIA-44> grub-installer: cjwatson * r742 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.32ubuntu3
<CIA-44> apt-setup: cjwatson * r143 apt-setup/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.37ubuntu4
<CIA-44> pkgsel: cjwatson * r119 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.20ubuntu7
<CIA-44> ubiquity: superm1 * r2795 ubiquity/debian/changelog: add bug number to changelog for already fixed indentation error to make sure it's closed on launchpad
#ubuntu-installer 2008-09-07
<CIA-44> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r739 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control): Add Vcs-Bzr for Ubuntu.
<CIA-44> partman-reiserfs: cjwatson * r804 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control): Add Vcs-Bzr for Ubuntu.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-08-31
<shtylman> how to I inrement the changelog to an UNRELASED state?
<shtylman> *increment
<StevenK> shtylman: You run 'dch -i'
<shtylman> but that makes the version something that seems wrong
<shtylman> 1.99.13ubuntu1
<shtylman> and it doesn't put UNRELEASED anywhere
<shtylman> as I have seen in the past
<StevenK> There's an option for that, or an environment variable. I'm digging.
 * shtylman also digs
<shtylman> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/revision/3410
<shtylman> I need to make it 1.99.14 UNRELEASED
<shtylman> I can probly just change it in the file
<shtylman> but would like to learn the command line params
<shtylman> -D UNRELEASED does the latter part
<shtylman> got it
<shtylman> StevenK: dch -v 1.99.14 -D UNRELEASED
<StevenK> That would do it by hand, as it were
<shtylman> that at least did the trick...no auto increment on version though
<shtylman> right
<StevenK> I get UNRELEASED when I run dch -i, but a ubuntu1 tacked on, which I fix by hand
<shtylman> gotcha
<CIA-33> ubiquity: shtylman * r3411 trunk/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Fix for (LP: #419142), could not reproduce so just moved the size
<CIA-33> ubiquity: display to the same line as % display
<davmor2> xivulon: Morning
<ogra> hey
<ogra> how is the timing of the new slideshow made up ?
<ogra> i just tested ubiquity for the first time with it on armel ... while the progress bar is only at 33% the slideshow is finished
<ogra> is there a way to either run ubiquity without it (it seems to slow down everything) or adjust the time between the slide changes to something longer ?
<davmor2> ogra: bank holiday in the uk where evand and cjwatson are based please try again tomorrow :)
<ogra> oh, thanks i didnt know
<davmor2> I think it is actually evand that is dealing with it :)
<ogra> ok
<davmor2> np's
<ogra> who is responsible for the artwork ?
<ogra> seems the wallpaper is hardcoded to 32bit while the framebuffer on the armel device i install on does 16bit ...
<davmor2> ogra: I think it was just pulled in from other sources but I could be wrong you would need to speak to evand again on that :)
<ogra> that results in ugly stairstepping
<ogra> ah, k, i'll wait until tomorrow then
<davmor2> :(
<davmor2> Yay wubi seems to be starting up in linux mode now :)  now to see if it will install :)
<davmor2> Meh wubi is failing because ubiquity is crashing but it looks like the grub2 issue got resolved :)
<CIA-33> ubiquity: superm1 * r3412 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Look for language during the progress loop even if no slides are
<CIA-33> ubiquity: available as the error message is dependent upon it.
<superm1> eh that's affecting mythbuntu dailies since there are no slides (and probably xubuntu if you dont have slides cody-somerville).  i think i'll do an upload so we can have a functional daily
 * cody-somerville nods.
<yann|work> I just stumbled on http://bugs.debian.org/480533 with a self-customized intrepid install cd (alternate)
<yann|work> I'm not sure what triggers it, since I did not get it before
<CIA-33> ubiquity: superm1 * r3413 ubiquity/debian/changelog: release 1.99.14 into karmic
<yann|work> yep
<yann|work> (oops, EWRONGCHAN)
<yann|work> so, about #480533 - I was wondering if there was any way to work around it, or if it required to backport the fix to intrepid and regenerate a new image
<kirkland`> cjwatson: fyi ... booting-degraded-raid has regressed in karmic;  looks like grub2 needs to be taught to install the bootloader on each disk in an array that provides /boot
<NCommander> Does ubiquity properly respect partman-auto's recipes?
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3360 plugins/ (219 files in 15 dirs): merge from trunk
<cr3> how can I preseed the installation type?
<cjwatson> kirkland: ok - I'm guessing it's quite different for grub2 though
<kirkland> cjwatson: i haven't looked at grub2 at all
<cjwatson> NCommander: should do
<cjwatson> kirkland: please don't hack around it in grub-installer - I'd like to see if we can get the installation process sorted out properly upstream
<kirkland> cjwatson: in the old grub-install, i basically looked at the mountpoint serving /boot, and if it was on a raid device, it looped over each device in the md
<cjwatson> yes, I know
<cjwatson> read that code more times than I care to count ;)
<kirkland> cjwatson: heh, yeah, sorry :-/
<cr3> what's the difference between the string and text type in .templates? I'm trying to provide a value to ubiquity/install/services
<cjwatson> cr3: installation type> what do you mean?
<cjwatson> cr3: string/text> it makes no difference for preseeding - but string templates have a value, text templates don't (or at any rate aren't specced to do so, although I'm sure you could set a value for a question bound to a text template and have it basically work in practice)
<cjwatson> a text template just describes a dialog that displays some text
<cr3> cjwatson: I figured out the preseed value for the installation type: ubiquity mythbuntu/install_type string Master Backend/Frontend
<cr3> cjwatson: sorry, need to jet, but thanks for the info about string vs text
<davmor2> cjwatson: is preseed the better thing to learn over ks?  Only I got the official ubuntu server book and ks looks much easier to pick up
<cjwatson> there is no "better"
<cjwatson> we support both; kickstart is easier to get started with, preseeding is more flexible
<cjwatson> you can mix and match using the 'preseed' command extension to Ubuntu's kickstart implementation
<davmor2> cjwatson: yes that pretty much confirms what was said in the book.  So thanks for the confirmation I will look at it some more and have a play :)
<CIA-33> installation-guide: cjwatson * r462 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-33> installation-guide: Remove link to kerneltraffic.org since it no longer contains a
<CIA-33> installation-guide: linux kernel information (LP: #415108)
<davmor2> cjwatson: is evand back tomorrow?
<NCommander> cjwatson, excellent, I have a set of partman-auto changes for dove whenver you get a chance
<cjwatson> davmor2: I don't think so
<cjwatson> NCommander: sure
<davmor2> cjwatson: bugger there are a couple of wubi/ubiquity related issues
#ubuntu-installer 2009-09-01
<shtylman> cjwatson: how much heat have you gotten over the grub2 move?
<shtylman> bug report after bug report it seems :/
<cjwatson> way too much
<cjwatson> I still think it's the right decision but there is clearly lots of work to do
<shtylman> cjwatson: I agree with you... I think standing in one place esp. with legacy stuff will just hurt the longer you put it off
<shtylman> cjwatson: I think too many people have the wrong attitude about the grub2 move
<shtylman> at least that is impression I get from some of the bug reports
<shtylman> they are using alpha software and seem to treat it like a finished product...
<cjwatson> I understand people's frustration, but the level of abuse in many cases is out of order, and I'm doing my best to disregard it
<shtylman> :)
<cjwatson> the receptiveness I've had from upstream has been amazing
<cjwatson> it's definitely worth being in on the ground floor sometimes
<shtylman> thats good
<cjwatson> they're going "finally, users"
<shtylman> I think all will turn out just fine...the major stuff will be ironed out and then it will be better for everyone
<shtylman> hahaha
<cjwatson> well, if you fancy helping with the ironing ... ;-)
<shtylman> I do fancy helping...just don't know where I would be able to help without getting in the way...unfortunately my experience in booting the system is limited...and that is an overstatement...
<cjwatson> it is not the easiest thing to get into
<shtylman> I bet
<cjwatson> various bits of installer integration still need work, such as dmraid handling
<cjwatson> and kirkland reported that degraded raid support has regressed
<shtylman> oh yea...I remember that request...
<cjwatson> I don't mean dmraid in ubiquity or anything
<cjwatson> it's a regression from grub1 handling
<shtylman> so does that mean grub2 can't boot dmraid currently?
<cjwatson> bug 420992
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420992 in grub-installer "Cannot install grub2 on dmraid with text-mode installer" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420992
<shtylman> oh boy...
<shtylman> man...I would love to tackle that...I have a dmraid setup...but I don't even have the slightest clue of where to start...
<shtylman> I can at least test potential fixes...that is a start I suppose
<TheMuso> shtylman: I hope that the dmraid box is a dual boot with Windows on the same array. :)
<shtylman> TheMuso: nope...I do all my windows stuff through virtual machines cause I rarely ever use it
<shtylman> mostly need it to compile a few apps in windows for others
<TheMuso> shtylman: Then why are you using dmraid? Its totally inferior to Linux Software RAID.
<shtylman> TheMuso: how/why inferior? ... also... because it is bios supported raid basically cheap hardware raid...although still done on the cpu
<TheMuso> shtylman: Because there is no real method to rebuild/monitor dmraid arrays from Linux for a start.
<shtylman> dmraid does rebuild...
<TheMuso> Only for intel software RAID.
<shtylman> I see
<shtylman> well...another nice thing about dmraid was that once activated...the graphical installer works with it..
<shtylman> cause it sees it as a regular drive
<shtylman> and can install onto it
<TheMuso> Dmraid also acitvates degraded arrays, without even checking things. I.e it will activate an array even if there is only one drive in a RAID 1 array for example.
<shtylman> versus no raid in ubiquity otherwide..
<shtylman> I see
<TheMuso> Ubuntu/debian now has a wrapper script to attempt to take care of it, but its less than ideal.
<shtylman> didn't know that...cause i use raid0
<TheMuso> right, then thats not really raid. :)
<shtylman> well..right... :)
<shtylman> but I still gotta call it raid...
<shtylman> at least it still falls into that category
<TheMuso> right
 * shtylman loves his raid0 setup
<TheMuso> I hope you keep your data backed up.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r140 usb-creator/ (7 files in 5 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Update KDE TODO
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Bump version in setup.py, kde_about.py, usb-creator-gtk to 0.2.4
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * General clean-up in usb-creator-kde to mirror current usb-creator-gtk
<CIA-33> usb-creator:  - remove _fail, excepthook def's as not needed
<CIA-33> usb-creator:  - remove trace options
<CIA-33> usb-creator:  - remove safe command line option
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r141 usb-creator/ (TODO debian/changelog usbcreator/frontends/kde/frontend.py):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * General clean-up in kde/frontend.py
<CIA-33> usb-creator:  - remove unused setup_sources_treeview and setup_targets_treeview
<CIA-33> usb-creator:  - temporarily disable format and other buttons as they are currently broken
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Update TODO for some broken items to fix
<davmor2> cjwatson: morning this is the wubi/ubiquity bug that is causing all the wubi tests to fail https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/421873.  Apparently it's a copy of another bug but I kept it separate being as it is only on the wubi install that I'm having the issues.
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<davmor2> xivulon: morning dude do you have 5 minutes?
<xivulon> yes davmor2
<xivulon> morning
<xivulon> cjwatson, by the way yesterday reinstalled XP inside of kvm and now grub2 works :)
<davmor2> bug 421873 and bug 421909
<ubottu> Bug 421873 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/421873 is private
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421909 in wubi "Install inside windows option not visible from unr or kne" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421909
<xivulon> I wouldn't be overly concerned about it, the previous vm has been heavily tortured
<davmor2> xivulon: both found yesterday testing wubi
<xivulon> 421909 is probably due to the size check again, patch 144 compensates for free space but that is not enough
<xivulon> let me have a chat with evand, we might enable DVD's altogether and be done with it
<xivulon> 421873 I haven't reached that far yesterday, was able to boot again only this morning :)
<davmor2> xivulon: 421909 I ran on a standard machine thinking it might be down to space but it still didn't show up
<xivulon> There are 2 items in the log:  umount: /host: device is busy ;  and /lib/partman/choose_partition/Finish: not found
<xivulon> does 421909 happen with a CD? If so can you pastebin the wubi log?
<davmor2> xivulon: no the cds have been fine it is only on unr and kne on pendrives
<xivulon> What is the size of the pendrive you are using? Should be less than max_iso_size
<xivulon> try to edit data/isolist.ini and change max_iso_size, recompule wubi and see if it works
<davmor2> xivulon: 4GB and an 8GB but I restrict it to iso size plus 128kb persist
<davmor2> I'll have a look at it
<davmor2> xivulon: I just pulled version 148
<davmor2> bugger I don't have grub2 on my jaunty box meh
<xivulon> davmor2: install these 2 packages:
<xivulon> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/grub-common
<xivulon> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/grub-pc
<xivulon> it will work from jaunty
<davmor2> xivulon: building
<davmor2> xivulon: right I change the 9 at the begining to a 20 and now it is showing up again :)
<davmor2> 20 is probably too big but I wanted to be on the safe side :)
<xivulon> yes so that confirms it is a size check issue, please comment on bug report
<davmor2> xivulon: will do :)
<davmor2> xivulon: any chance of getting that in today as evand isn't in and it would be nice to be able to test wubi on unr and kne properly although I'll have a little play with it, with my local build and see if it dies at the same point as the others which will at least mean that all the wubi's are on an even playing field :)
<xivulon> I can do that tonight, but it's my wedding anniversary, so low chance
<xivulon> most likely by tomorro night
<davmor2> :) happy anniversary :)
<cjwatson> I have no idea what's causing 421873; the log is uninformative :(
<davmor2> cjwatson: I don't suppose it's something daft like devicekit-disks mounting all the drives it sees or something is it?
<cjwatson> unrelated
<cjwatson> exit code 127 suggests that grub-installer is falling over for lack of some tool, but there's nothing in the log to say what
<cjwatson> and that's just a guess ...
<cjwatson> davmor2: can you manage to arrange for the installer to run with the --debug option somehow?
<davmor2> cjwatson: that's in the kernel line yes?  I'll see what I can do
<cjwatson> no
<davmor2> oh
<cjwatson> try debug-ubiquity in the kernel line, maybe
<davmor2> right
<CIA-33> console-setup: cjwatson * r111 ubuntu/ (Keyboard/KeyboardNames.pl debian/changelog): releasing version 1.34ubuntu2
<davmor2> cjwatson: just dropping vista back on to install against so might take a bit
<davmor2> cjwatson: where will the debug info be? in the standard logs or somewhere else?
<cjwatson> standard
<cjwatson> specifically in /var/log/installer/debug
<davmor2> I'll post all the logs to the bug report then
<davmor2> cjwatson: right added debug and new syslog
<cjwatson> I can't see how that code *ever* worked
<CIA-33> grub-installer: cjwatson * r799 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-33> grub-installer: Restrict code to generate device.map for loop installations to GRUB
<CIA-33> grub-installer: Legacy (LP: #421873).
<CIA-33> grub-installer: cjwatson * r800 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer): Fix said code to run grub chrooted into /target.
<cjwatson> oh, I suppose it would have worked in ubiquity
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'm guessing that the debug log was a bit more useful then :)
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> of course it may still fail somewhere else, that just fixed the immediate problem
<davmor2> cjwatson: cool any chance of a respin I'd like to know if it works today rather than finding out during main testing tomorrow
<cjwatson> well, bear with me, I need to get some other grub-installer changes in too
<davmor2> cjwatson: yeah np's any time today will do I'd just hate to find something else now wubi is this close to working :)
<cjwatson> oh, and a bunch of installer translation updates for a5, argh
<CIA-33> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r448 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.31ubuntu2
<AnAnt> Hello, can someone see this bug LP 416949 please ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416949 in console-setup "Keyboard layout toggle does not work anymore in karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416949
<CIA-33> partman-auto-lvm: cjwatson * r226 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 33ubuntu2
<cjwatson> AnAnt: queued for when I have a moment
<CIA-33> partman-auto: cjwatson * r300 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 87ubuntu2
<CIA-33> partman-base: cjwatson * r167 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 133ubuntu2
<AnAnt> cjwatson: you mean the backport for scancodes bug ?
<CIA-33> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r688 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 37ubuntu3
<AnAnt> cjwatson: or the layout toggle issue ?
<cjwatson> AnAnt: no, I mean I'll look at your layout toggle bug when I have a moment. I already backported the scancodes thing, which is purely cosmetic and nothing whatsoever to do with your bug
<AnAnt> cjwatson: ok
<AnAnt> thanks
<cjwatson> all the Debian change does is silence a warning, nothing mnore
<cjwatson> more
<AnAnt> yeah
<CIA-33> partman-lvm: cjwatson * r1229 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 66ubuntu3
<CIA-33> partman-md: cjwatson * r942 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 46ubuntu2
<CIA-33> partman-target: cjwatson * r773 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 62ubuntu2
<CIA-33> pkgsel: cjwatson * r149 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.25ubuntu2
<CIA-33> user-setup: cjwatson * r205 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.27ubuntu10
<mterry> cjwatson, heyo.  I don't know if it's worth trying to push the plugin work in for Alpha5, but if you have extra time (har), the FFE bug for it (bug 419989) is blocked on your review.  But, I don't really think it matters if it goes in before a5.  Just giving you a heads up
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419989 in ubiquity "Feature Freeze exception for plugin support work." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419989
<cjwatson> davmor2: if it's using grub2, I rather suspect that the bootdev_directory stuff won't work
<cjwatson> davmor2: nobody has taken the time to update that to grub2 yet
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'm assuming it is as I couldn't build it earlier
<davmor2> due to the lack of grub2 deps
<cjwatson> xivulon: should I just force wubi installations to use grub1 for now? this is surely going to take a certain amount of work
<CIA-33> grub-installer: cjwatson * r801 ubuntu/ (10 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.42
<cjwatson> hmm, wubi trunk has grub2 bits in it ...
<cjwatson> but only for booting the installer, if I'm reading this right?
<CIA-33> grub-installer: cjwatson * r802 ubuntu/grub-installer: merge typo: missing fi
<CIA-33> grub-installer: cjwatson * r803 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.42ubuntu1
<NCommander> cjwatson, do you have plans for one more d-i upload before A5 or is it all done?
<davmor2> cjwatson: so is that a fix then, crosses fingers
<AnAnt> I'll have to go now
<AnAnt> bye
<cjwatson> NCommander: planning one more
<cjwatson> davmor2: with luck, though it'll need a ubiquity upload
<cjwatson> mterry: you have a review in LP now
<davmor2> cjwatson: Cool nice one :)
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1144 ubuntu/ (10 files in 3 dirs): Move to 2.6.31-9 kernels.
<mterry> cjwatson, cool, will respond
<NCommander> cjwatson, I'm hoping to have installable dove images for A5 if possible, but I need one kernel upload which may happen today (bjf is working on it, but most of the kernel team is scrambling to get to St. Lois)
<NCommander> cjwatson, I need the partman-auto changes, and flash-kernel changes (the later which is dep-wait on the kernel) merged, I dunno if thats possible for A5 though
<cjwatson> bug# for those?
<NCommander> cjwatson, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-auto/+bug/409238
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 409238 in ubiquity "Please add support for the Marvell dove SoC to debian-installer" [High,Confirmed]
<CIA-33> partman-auto: cjwatson * r301 ubuntu/ (6 files in 3 dirs): merge lp:~mcasadevall/partman-auto/dove_soc
<cjwatson> NCommander: what does "a udev partition type" mean? is that a typo?
<NCommander> cjwatson, I'd like to add a partman-udev similiar to partman-efi in the future, instead of simply having a separate boot
<cjwatson> udev?
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> uboot
<NCommander> wow
<NCommander> Not only did I typo, I managed to read the wrong thing
<cjwatson> that makes more sense :)
<NCommander> *sighs*
<NCommander> I've been working on this too many days without a sanity break
<CIA-33> partman-auto: cjwatson * r302 ubuntu/debian/changelog: typos
<NCommander> cjwatson, thanks
<CIA-33> partman-auto: cjwatson * r303 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 87ubuntu3
<NCommander> cjwatson, \o/
<cjwatson> no flash-kernel patch to review?
<NCommander> cjwatson, not yet, waiting for the next kernel upload to adjust my patch. I don't want to give you something untested
<NCommander> cjwatson, the kernel going from uImages to zImages so my patch isn't 100% valid anymore :-)
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3361 plugins2/ (26 files in 6 dirs): fixups from colin's review; add a PluginUI base class, use a debug() method in it, use plugins/ instead of plugins.d/, some style cleanup
<AnAnt> cjwatson: Hello, did you have time for the console-setup bug ?
<CIA-33> ubiquity: superm1 * r3414 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog gui/gtk/mythbuntu_stepDrivers.ui):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: * Mythbuntu frontend:
<CIA-33> ubiquity:  - Fix a crash caused by two GtkCellRendererText's having the same
<CIA-33> ubiquity:  id. A recent upload of gtk is less forgiving of this error.
<CIA-33> ubiquity:  (LP: #422621)
<cjwatson> AnAnt: not yet, no
<AnAnt> ok
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r144 usb-creator/ (7 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Updated TODO list and added some comments for items to fix
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Updated man pages
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Updated some licence info in kde frontend to GPLv3+
<rgreening> cjwatson: any idea when evand will be back?
<superm1> cjwatson, given pitti's ack, were you thinking to merge mterry's plugins branch pre a5 or shortly thereafter?
<cjwatson> rgreening: tomorrow I think
<cjwatson> superm1: post, I think - it's a pretty huge branch and I'd be worried about screwing over a5
<rgreening> ok. cool. lots of stuff to fix in usb-creator :)
<mterry> superm1, cjwatson: Agreed, especially since I'm making some API changes post-cjwatson-review.  Wouldn't want those last minute changes to screw something up
<superm1> cjwatson, mterry, ok.  well, will need to do another ubiquity upload before a5 because of that above bug that crept up i just fixed. anything else others would like to get in then?
<cjwatson> also need a ubiquity upload for all the d-i bits I uploaded earlier
<rgreening> shtylman: ubiquity under kubuntu looks sweet. just fully tested last night on my netbook
<cjwatson> partman-auto 87ubuntu3 should become available for update in about an hour
<mterry> cjwatson, speaking of, I'm looking at making the non-API-namespace change, and I think it would be far less intrusive and easier to write plugins if we namespace API members instead.  Something like 'plugin_'.  By far, most members are internal to the plugins.  Any objection?
<rgreening> shtylman: only things was noticeable "slowness" from timezone onward... pages seemed to take quite a while. COuld be my issue. but just wanted to let you know in case it wasn't.
<cjwatson> just to clarify terminology - is 'optional_widgets', say, API or non-API?
<superm1> cjwatson, okay i'll hold off until partman-auto clears to upload then
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r145 usb-creator/TODO: Another TODO/Fix item
<mterry> cjwatson, it's API (anything the frontend would use)
<cjwatson> mterry: no objections, then; it matters more that we stick to it
<mterry> cjwatson, agreed  :)
<xivulon> cjwatson, yes grub2 should be ok for booting
<xivulon> I expect that the linux side of things should be manageable
<xivulon> I wouldn't go back to grub 1
<xivulon> I didn't do much work (on the liunux side) so far because I could not have grub2 to boot at all within vb
<xivulon> but now I can boot via kvm so I will try to make this thing work in the coming days
<cjwatson> xivulon: what takes care of telling the installed grub how to get at the /boot directory?
<xivulon> cjawston by finding a file
<xivulon> there is an embedded grub.cfg inside of wubildr
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r146 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog desktop/usb-creator-kde.desktop.in): * Remove settings categories to de-clutter the KDE menu (settings doesn't make all that much sense for KDE)
<xivulon> that  sets the root to the partition containing /ubuntu/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<xivulon> I knwow, I should have used UUIDs...
<xivulon> the above embedded config then loads  /ubuntu/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<cjwatson> ok
<xivulon> data/wubildr.cfg is the embedded config
<xivulon> In /ubuntu/boot/grub/grub.cfg there is therefore no need to set the grub root device
<xivulon> Only the relative path
<xivulon> So we had something like: root=()/ubuntu/boot
<xivulon> I haven't looked at the new update-grub, but I'd assume we should be able to put the required modifications in a dedicated grub script, possibly installed by lupin-grub or something like that
<xivulon> cjwatson ^
<CIA-33> ubiquity: superm1 * r3415 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/mythbuntu_install.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Reconfigure mysql-server-5.1 rather than 5.0 since 5.1 is what's
<CIA-33> ubiquity: now in main.
<cjwatson> xivulon: yes, that's what I was thinking
<cjwatson> xivulon: or just lupin-support, I don't think it needs a new package
<kirkland> cjwatson: arethe fsck failures on first boot after install understood?
<cjwatson> first I've heard
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3416 ubiquity/ (5 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Re-enable encrypted home option; apparently all the dependencies are in
<CIA-33> ubiquity: place now.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r147 usb-creator/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: Disable persistence - it's currently broken, and if user is able to select persistence, it will
<CIA-33> usb-creator: yield a non-functional startup disk. So, disabled until can be fixed.
<rgreening> cjwatson: we may want to bump a new version of usb-creator based on above commit I have made.
<rgreening> currently any attempt to use persistence causes a nonfunctional startup disk to be made (for the gtk and kde version)
<rgreening> cjwatson: let me bump the version strings first though...
<superm1> why is it breaking now?
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r148 usb-creator/ (4 files in 4 dirs): Bump version strings for new release
<rgreening> superm1: I have no idea when it last worked.. just that it isn't...
<rgreening> and possibly hasn't for a while
<rgreening> and I've done some exptensive testing on Karmic for both frontends... all end in the same result - b0rked with persistence
<superm1> well here's a better question then; how is it broke? what is visibly broke about it?
<superm1> have you gotten any of this in a bug report yet?
<rgreening> maybe the current kernel is at fault and unable to load the casper file
<rgreening> superm1: umm. I develop it
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> I'm noting and fixing as I go.
<rgreening> unless you want to take the reins?
 * rgreening is feeling evil atm
<superm1> rgreening, i know, you work on it :).  i was just wondering if there was a bunch of debug information around what was borked with persistence in the first place
<rgreening> not that I know of... Never saw any reports.
<rgreening> I am just testing the kde version since evand swapped out the Hal backend for devicekit disks and I never had a chance to see what the changes were.
<rgreening> Now that I have, and I am testing, these are the things I have found and either fixed or implemented work arounds fo r
<rgreening> all noted in bzr, changelog and comments in the code :)
<rgreening> Hopefully when evan gets back, I can address the outstranding issues
<superm1> well before you go and disable persistence in the code, it would be a good idea to have a bug report to indicate how/why it's broken, so when that bug gets fixed, know to re-enable it in the code
<rgreening> at least we have a functional gtk/kde version with these changes (even if somewhat crippled intentionally)
<rgreening> true enuff... I'm just in triage help-me-god mode :)
 * rgreening launches launchpad...
<rgreening> superm1: hmm bug #276822 seems to be relevant (missed that one)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276822 in usb-creator "busybox with (initramfs) / boot: / kernel not found" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/276822
<rgreening> possibly... or at least may hint me a direction for a fix
<superm1> lots of mixed feedback there
<superm1> especially since people are testing all over different versions
<superm1> and persistence didn't work in 8.04.1 and maybe 8.04.2
<rgreening> true, but at this point I had no idea where to start looking for a fix... getting the casper.log for eample :)
<CIA-33> ubiquity: superm1 * r3417 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup
<CIA-33> ubiquity: 1.34ubuntu2, grub-installer 1.42ubuntu1, partman-auto 87ubuntu3,
<CIA-33> ubiquity: partman-base 133ubuntu2, partman-target 62ubuntu2, user-setup
<CIA-33> ubiquity: 1.27ubuntu10.
 * rgreening grabs the file to look at
 * rgreening b0rked the ubs key
<rgreening> :(
<CIA-33> ubiquity: superm1 * r3418 ubiquity/debian/changelog: release 1.99.15 into karmic
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3362 plugins/ (24 files in 4 dirs): drop get_ui(), instead use namespaced members of the UI class
<ogra> cjwatson, hmm, looking at Bug 422101 and at my own installation logs on imx51, we seem to have a logging issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422101 in initramfs-tools "initramfs-tools package seems to fail postinstall on armel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422101
<cjwatson> ogra: logs aren't copied until the very last step. if the installer crashes, logs may be lost.
<cjwatson> ogra: but if that's not what's happening (i.e. the syslog is useless before rebooting), then ... I think you may be in a much better position to debug this than I am
<JanC> this sounds like an important usability problem of the ubiquity installer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/421407
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 421407 in ubiquity "[Jaunty and Karmic] the installer by default proposes a wrong size for the Ubuntu partition (far too small)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * cjwatson reassigns that to the proper place
<cjwatson> 10GB> absolutely not
<cjwatson> that's far too big for a minimum, which is what that number is
<cjwatson> the *default* is meant to be midway in between the minimum (currently 2.5GB) and whatever's available for resizing
<cjwatson> and there's a load of uninformed speculation in that bug, so I'll look at it some other time when I have more temper to spare
<cjwatson> thanks for mentioning it
<davmor2> cjwatson: sweet answer :)
<cjwatson> not really, I'm just fresh from stressful children-bedtime and so my background state is annoyed, sorry
<davmor2> you forgot just move the chuffin' slider it's what it's there for :)
<cjwatson> well, no, defaults should be reasonable
<JanC> davmor2: one problem is that it's not obvious that it is a slider to start with
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'm attempting a wubi install from 2009091.1 and just noticed that the initial disk setup went to 112%
<davmor2> JanC: It's about as obvious as it can be.  The only thing I can think of to add is a piece of text that says move the slider to adjust partition size
<cjwatson> davmor2: that'll have to wait for Evan to get back
<cjwatson> I'm so far out of date with wubi it isn't funny :(
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1145 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu56
<davmor2> cjwatson: on slide show in ubiquity firefox page is missing an image I have reported it, it is minor but it's just incase it's brought up
<cjwatson> -> evand :-)
<davmor2> cjwatson: I figured it would be but I thought a heads up would be good :)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-09-02
 * shtylman needs to get onto the kubuntu slideshow...really want that to happen :)
<shtylman> cjwatson: I have been requested to pull out the stylesheet stuff I did for the installer into another package (kubuntu has another app that wants to use it for firefox installer)... can I just add a new .install file and package to trunk? and make ubiquity kde depend on it? or is there another process because this will create a new package?
<shtylman> the package name will be something like kubuntu-installer-style
<shtylman> ... or anyone else that might know ^
<cjwatson> should be possible to just add a new binary package to ubiquity with relatively little trouble, but after alpha 5 please
<shtylman> cjwatson: noted :)
<shtylman> cjwatson: see the patch for dmraid grub-installer? in the debbugs comments?
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1147 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu57
<evand> cjwatson: you scared me with re-enabling encrypted home.  I thought that happened by accident via another change and that we'd have to respin the CDs :)
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3419 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Go back to using /var/log/oem-config.log for oem-config logging; it's
<CIA-33> ubiquity: convenient and less confusing to have that in a separate file, rather
<CIA-33> ubiquity: than /var/log/installer/debug.
<cjwatson> evand: kees asked for it explicitly
<evand> awesome!
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3420 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog): Be more explicit in logs when ubiquity is being run as oem-config.
<davmor2> evand: morning :)
<evand> good morning
<davmor2> evand: on the firefox slide there is no image just the default icon (black terminal looking thing)
<evand> indeed, it's a known issue
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3421 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/casper.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Don't warn about missing (as opposed to present-but-unreadable)
<CIA-33> ubiquity: /etc/casper.conf.
<davmor2> wubi is broken still :(
<evand> indeed, I need to evaluate re-enabling wubi for the DVDs today, which will fix the "wubi doesn't work on big usb disks" issue.
<davmor2> evand: needs max_iso_size upping so it shows up on unr and kne but xivulon might of done this.  It was however his anniversary so he might not of :)
<evand> that won't actually fit it, if I understand the problem correctly
<evand> fix*
<davmor2> evand: I did a local build here and changed the the 9 at the front for a 20 and it showed up fine
<evand> right, but that will make the DVDs show Wubi
<davmor2> ah right :)
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3422 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): Don't try to copy installation logs when running as oem-config.
<davmor2> evand: also on oem end user setup on screen 2 local it is already setup for england but screen 3 keyboard recommends usa keyboard any ideas?
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3423 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog): Fix setting of TARGET when ubiquity is running as oem-config.
<cjwatson> davmor2: did oem-config print anything in particular to the *screen* after it finished?
<davmor2> cjwatson: nothing this time I just get the ubuntu backdrop and nothing else
<cjwatson> I was hoping not to have to actually run this through myself, but maybe I have no choice
<evand> davmor2: I just tried with the latest daily-live CD and it doesn't happen for me.  Are you sure you didn't proceed to the keyboard selection screen with New York selected first?
<davmor2> evand: london, england was tagged by the marker.  That's not to say the text wasn't.  Next time I'll try clicking on the marker again
<evand> If you've already proceeded to the language page once, it's going to remember your selection
<evand> so I'd suggest trying from a fresh boot
<davmor2> evand: I meant next time I install :)
<evand> ah, sure
<AnAnt> cjwatson: Hello
<cjwatson> AnAnt: nagging me every twelve hours is not going to make me look at this bug any faster. :)
<AnAnt> cjwatson: actually, most ppl ask to be pinged. sorry if that bothered you
<davmor2> cjwatson: would it help if I ran the ubiquity-debug line on reboot from oemuser?
<cjwatson> davmor2: debug-ubiquity not ubiquity-debug; but probably not, I don't think the problem is susceptible to debconf debugging
<davmor2> cjwatson: I was close :)  just a thought to help you not have to run it :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: actually I've just noticed that there is a new cd for this morning so I'll try it out with that cd and see if I can get the apport bug to fire off then
<evand> cjwatson: regarding bug 315644, are you suggesting that we use remove_extras to remove all the language packs save the one for the system language?  My thought is that would work, but I want to be sure I'm not heading down a different path from what you had in mind.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 315644 in ubiquity "[Feature Request] OEM config should offer to purge extra language packages or offer command line option to do so" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/315644
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> just the obvious bit of code to use at first glance; if it doesn't work then do something else :-)
<evand> sure thing :)
<davmor2> evand: right new install I'm back at the time zone map.  It currently reads region uk zone uk time and the time is correct.  would you like me to tell you what keyboard it gives me by default or would you like me to click on the map and see if it gives me the right one?
<evand> if it is set to UK time zone and you haven't yet gone through the installer, then the next page should show a UK keyboard
<davmor2> evand: USA
<evand> very odd
<davmor2> my oem was setup to uk
<evand> ohh, I'm an idiot.  Sorry, my brain isn't fully re-engaged.  I was trying with ubiquity, which isn't going to reproduce your issue.
<evand> davmor2: please file a bug.
<davmor2> evand: will do
<evand> thanks
<davmor2> cjwatson_: I used today's iso and now I get a whole new crash :)  bug 423123
<ubottu> Bug 423123 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/423123 is private
<davmor2> publicified the bug
<cjwatson_> err, meep. I want to know why gdm is involved at all! oem-config is supposed to implement its own display manager
<davmor2> cjwatson_: this is after I have run through the end user steps
<cjwatson> oh
<cjwatson> err, dunno, didn't think we did anything special to gdm
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'll just double check that oem user has been removed and I'll try a reboot and see if it behaves properly then
<davmor2> cjwatson: right this time oem user has been removed.  I'll try a reboot and let you know if gdm displays properly then
<davmor2> cjwatson: Okay so on today's iso it is working after a reboot, so something got fixed :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: gdm lists automatic as a user though not sure if it is that, that caused the hiccup
<cjwatson> maybe our gdm configuration is buggered somehow
<cjwatson> crashing with SIGTRAP is a bit much though
<cjwatson> ah, I just worked out why we keep getting branches that remove po/ubiquity.pot
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3424 ubiquity/ (autogen.sh debian/changelog po/Makefile.in.in):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Stop the po directory's mostlyclean target from removing ubiquity.pot.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: We want to keep this file in the source package.
<evand> nice catch
<CIA-33> grub-installer: cjwatson * r804 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-33> grub-installer: Preseed grub-pc/install_devices based on grub-installer/bootdev (LP:
<CIA-33> grub-installer: #420604).
<CIA-33> grub-installer: cjwatson * r805 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.42ubuntu2
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3425 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog): Import tempfile, to stop start_debconf crashing.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3426 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<CIA-33> ubiquity: 1.42ubuntu2.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r149 usb-creator/ (7 files in 6 dirs): Show partition table block devices.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3427 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.99.16
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3363 plugins/ (16 files in 12 dirs): sync with trunk
<evand> cjwatson: ^ do you think you're likely to have a chance to look at that? (FFe bug #419989)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419989 in ubiquity "Feature Freeze exception for plugin support work." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419989
<cjwatson> evand: I did
<cjwatson> there's a review in the merge proposal
<cjwatson> it's fine with me once mterry has finished addressing the comments I made there, but post-a5 of course
<mterry> cjwatson, I did address them.  but yeah, post-a5
<evand> ah, sorry about that
<evand> good deal
<davmor2> cjwatson: the fsck thing seems to be down to the time on a superblock.  It reads Superblock last mount time (Wed Sep  2 16:18:53 2009, now = Wed Sep  2 15:31:31 2009) is in the future. I'm assuming this is maybe a utc issue triggering this or something?
<davmor2> only on first boot after install, you manually run fsck then ctrl-D and everything is alright again then
<davmor2> kirkland: ^ is that the same for you?
<cjwatson> probably a recurrence of an old issue
<davmor2> cjwatson: cr3 is having the same thing on the automated installs too :(
<cjwatson> I think doing anything about it is probably pretty scary at the moment
<cjwatson> all that code is hairy as all get-out
<cr3> cjwatson: I thought it was related to my preseed of d-i clock-setup/ntp boolean true, but I disabled that and still getting the same problem
<cr3> cjwatson: might there be a workaround? perhaps calling hwclock --systohc in the late command or somesuch
<cjwatson> can you not simply disregard the failure for now? I'm extremely reluctant to recommend a workaround *before* analysis
<cr3> cjwatson: sure, I could disregard for now. if you need information for analysis from particular hardware, let me know
<cjwatson> sconklin: what exactly were you looking to find out about grub?
<sconklin> I need advice - the installer didn't behave as I expected.
<sconklin> I plugged in a USB hard drive, booted the jaunty CD, and installed to the USB drive.
<sconklin> what I wanted was a bootable USB drive that I could move to another test system
<sconklin> what it appears that I got is an MBR on the internal HD that points to the USB drive,
<sconklin> and no MBR on the USB drive - so my system now only boots if the USB drive is attached.
<sconklin> I need them isolated from each other
<cjwatson> do you want to find out how to get it fixed so that it works automatically in future (I'm not sure; this is a difficult area to get right), or just how to fix it now?
<sconklin> I want to fix my system now - if you think it's worth filing a bug, I can do that too.
<sconklin> and thanks btw
<cjwatson> I suspect there are already a number of bugs about this, sadly
<cjwatson> the immediate fix is, assuming your USB drive is /dev/sdb (otherwise substitute appropriately): sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<cjwatson> wewll
<sconklin> oh possibly complicating things - The system already had karmic daily installed, the USB drive was installed with Jaunty
<cjwatson> you probably actually want to either boot from the USB drive first, or chroot into it and bind-mount /dev /proc /sys
<cjwatson> and make sure /boot/grub/device.map is right - hd0 should be the drive you're booting from
<cjwatson> then, from your karmic installation, remove the USB drive (just to make sure) and run grub-install /dev/sda
<sconklin> ok, thanks - I'll go offline and give that  a try
<cjwatson> /boot/grub/device.map is less relevant in karmic
<cjwatson> assuming you have grub2, anyway
<xivulon> ahaha been reading on the "store" story
<xivulon> my vote: "store" -> "world"
<kirkland> davmor2: yes, same thing i'm seeing
<davmor2> kirkland: okay cool I'm just getting the info that keybuk needs
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r150 usb-creator/ (5 files in 5 dirs): Fix persistence once more.
<kirkland> davmor2: is there a bug number yet?
<rgreening> evand: ping
<davmor2> kirkland: I found bug 422869 I'm just checking with keybuk as to whether he wants us to us that or a new one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422869 in e2fsprogs "fsck halts bootup when checked file has timestamp in the future from other Ubuntu installation" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422869
<evand> rgreening: pong
<davmor2> kirkland: new bug I'll start it off :)
<kirkland> davmor2: great, i'll subscribe and add any info, if necessary
<rgreening> heya evand. I see you fixed persistence :)
<evand> hopefully
<rgreening> ty. I was pulling my hair out trying to fiugre out why it wasn't working :)
<evand> testing it is a bit difficult at the moment as kde is not playing nice with my nvidia drivers
<evand> or rather, the other way around
<rgreening> evand: Im about to test now
<evand> cool
<rgreening> evand: another thing. Format option doesn't work either. It never creates the vfat FS
<rgreening> evand: and using an ISO image doesn't work. It only seems to accect burned CD/DVD.
<evand> rgreening: format button> indeed, there's a bug in devicekit (https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23541)
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 23541 in operations "PartitionTableCreate method times out when 'none' is specified as a parameter." [Normal,New]
<rgreening> oh
<rgreening> heh
<evand> iso> I fixed image writing when using the devicekit backend, I'm about to fix iso writing.
<rgreening> awesome. then i can look at re-enabling the "Other" button again :)
<rgreening> haha
<evand> indeed :)
<rgreening> yesterday was my test and break day
<rgreening> :)
<davmor2> kirkland bug 423247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423247 in ubuntu "Superblock last mount times cause fsck to fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/423247
<cjwatson> can we have this on just one channel perhaps - Scott is on #ubuntu-devel
<xivulon> evand what do you want to do with DVD support in wubi?
<davmor2> kirkland: your issues is that on a server install?
<evand> xivulon: I haven't had a chance to look at it today
<cjwatson> kirkland is on #ubuntu-devel too, can we move this all there?
<evand> xivulon: I hope to tomorrow
<kirkland> cjwatson: sure
<cjwatson> cross-channel conversations are very confusing
<davmor2> cjwatson: missed that :)
<rgreening> evand: persistence works now with latest bzr
<xivulon> evand, was mostly interested in your opinion
<rgreening> evand: CD-ROM entry in source doesn't update on insert/eject in usb-creator-kde/gtk.. thoughts?
<superm1> ISO format isn't implemented in usb creator with device kit?
<Scott_____> hello
<Scott_____> Having some issues with ubuntu, I just installed it, and it seems my drivers must be out of date
<Scott_____> how do I update them
<joshk> hey, I tried a karmic nightly with my unattended install setup, and it seems to install in the background yet it doesn't display the installer GUI
<joshk> this is a change from 9.04
<joshk> oh, haha. I got a crash report from ubiquity. would that do it?
<joshk> heh, it even reboots itself.. it works properly, it just doesn't LOOK it ;)
<davmor2> evand:  you about still?  Why does the partitioner in wubi (on the linux side) get to 128%
<davmor2> evand, cjwatson:  Wubi got through the linux install and died at grub on reboot syntax error Incorrect command syntax error Could not find a bootloader configuration syntax error incorrect command syntax error sh: grub>
<joshk> aha! alpha4 fixes the bug.
<cjwatson> davmor2: that seems like a slightly garbled error message - could you take a photo of the screen or something so I can be sure I have it exactly?
<davmor2> cjwatson: It is correct in the bug 2 secs
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/423381
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 423381 in wubi "grub issue with the latest iso" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> the layout there is how it appeared on screen
<davmor2> cjwatson: I would of got the logs for you off the ubuntu install but I had no idea how to get it to boot so I could :)
<cjwatson> hmm, the string 'syntax error' appears nowhere relevant in current grub2
<cjwatson> I'm baffled
#ubuntu-installer 2009-09-03
<yann|work> question about a customized alternate intrepid cd - any idea what could cause the installer not to see tasks minimal/standard/xubuntu-desktop ?
<yann|work> would the lack of a Release.gpg cause this ?
<davmor2> evand, cjwatson bug 403021 seems to still be in effect on nv/nvidia drivers but not others.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403021 in ubiquity "OEM install: black screen with cursor on login" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403021
<cjwatson> davmor2: I think the X team will have to deal with that if it's hardware-specific
<davmor2> cjwatson: do you think it would be best to write a new bug out for it then?
<cjwatson> I'll just reassign it
<cjwatson> evand: you're the assignee at the moment - is that OK with you?
<evand> cjwatson: fine by me
<evand> cool! For whatever reason, it didn't register with me that we'd get the slideshow and encrypted home in oem-config for free.  Hooray for mterry and merges
<davmor2> evand: I saw that but I'm not going to test till post a5
<davmor2> cjwatson: I thought that grub was meant to be hidden now?
<cjwatson> only if you don't have other operating systems installed
<davmor2> ah I got another one on the other disc in the machine I forgot about that :)
<CIA-33> wubi: evand * r150 trunk/ (data/wubildr.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-33> wubi: Use the correct syntax for grub2 (elif does not exist). Thanks to
<CIA-33> wubi: Colin Watson for the tip.
<evand> cjwatson: Have you seen https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/419194 ?  I just want to make sure it hasn't fallen into an email black hole.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419194 in ubiquity "We have hardly any data on why people cancel installations" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<cjwatson> oh, sorry, didn't realise that was waiting for me; I'll reply in the bug
<evand> no worries and thanks
<rgreening> heya evand
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r151 usb-creator/ (TODO debian/changelog usbcreator/frontends/gtk/frontend.py): * Fix exit button(s) which fail to exit in usb-creator-gtk (on fail or successful install dialog)
<evand> rgreening: hi
<rgreening> evand: I just made a change, but it doesn't completely work... bugger. exit button signals in usb-creator-gtk. I thought adding quit method signal was it... seems not...
<ogra> cjwatson, is the diverting of update-initramfs from casper a new thing in karmic ? i cant remember that it was like that in jaunty
<evand> where was the exit button failing to work for you?  it's been working fine here in all my testing.
<cjwatson> ogra: bzr blame is your friend, it's what I'd have to do to answer your question anyway
<ogra> heh, ok
<rgreening> evand: on successfull install, gtk/python hung in background
<cjwatson> or the changelog ...
<rgreening> so, clicking exit did not close down the app correctly, just hid the main menu.
<rgreening> dialog window I mean..
<ogra> cjwatson, also the update-initramfs run at the end of the install, is that one new ? we already run one in-target a while before
<ogra> cjwatson, looking at bug 422101
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422101 in initramfs-tools "initramfs-tools package seems to fail postinstall on armel" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422101
<cjwatson> I have no idea whether it's new, sorry
 * ogra doesnt see what makes the second one necessary
<cjwatson> I doubt it's deliberate
<cjwatson> the installer is a complex system, you sometimes get emergent behaviour
<ogra> indeed
<rgreening> evand: hmmm... maybe the problem is in def success in gtk/frontend.py. it calls sys.exit(0) and not gtk.main_quit().
<cjwatson> it's not like there's a run_update_initramfs_again_to_annoy_ogra() method :)
<cjwatson> in this case, it's run again due to a dpkg trigger while removing packages
<cjwatson> according to the log, triggered while removing dmraid
<cjwatson> perhaps /dev is not bind-mounted at that point or something?
<evand> rgreening: looking into it now
<rgreening> evand: ok.
<rgreening> evand: fixed
<evand> oh?
<rgreening> evand: needs to call gtk.main_quit() in success
<evand> ah, good deal
<rgreening> not sys.exit
<rgreening> :)
<evand> thanks a bunch!
<rgreening> I should have realized that
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> I'll update
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r152 usb-creator/usbcreator/frontends/gtk/frontend.py:
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Use gtk.main_quit() in success method reather than sys.exit(0), otherwise app hangs.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Revert previous attempt to fix issue above.
<rgreening> ok, one less issue :)
<rgreening> evand: how goes getting ISO images to work again?
<evand> it goes.  I've been buried under ubiquity/oem-config bugs today
<rgreening> ah.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r153 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/frontends/gtk/frontend.py):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: Fail more gracefully when an error occurs while setting up the install
<CIA-33> usb-creator: routine.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r154 usb-creator/usbcreator/frontends/kde/frontend.py: * Update kde/frontend.py to match gtk/frontend.py for handle graceful failed installations
<rgreening> evand: did you notice that from trunk that the target list now contains a bunch of devices which should not appear. For one, any device with 0 capacity and 0 free should not show.I also see my CD-ROM show up in available targets. It's a read-only device, so it should be filtered too. SOmething broke this, but not sure what.
<rgreening> evand: did you figure out how to get Format working yet?
<superm1> cjwatson, i've been getting general protection crashes in libgobject-2.0.so.0.2105.0, usually when getting to the formating stage, but apport isn't catching them, any tips?  just gdb around the python process for ubiquity?
<cjwatson> that, or maybe 'ulimit -c 0' inside the sudo first will convince it to drop a core file
<superm1> k
<superm1> must have intimidated it by threatening a debugger, now it doesn't even want to reproduce :(
<yann|work> does anyone has an idea about what in a customized alternate intrepid cd could cause the installer not to see tasks minimal/standard/xubuntu-desktop ?
<yann|work> the fun thing is, I have no problem with any customization, as long as I do not add a new component besides main and friends
<yann|work> even removing the Release.gpg does not cause the problem, so the event triggering the problem seems to be the sole addition of this "extra" component
<yann|work> I can't imagine *that* being the root problem
<evand> rgreening: that's known.  I'm halfway through bringing back disk block devices in support of formatting and disk image writing.
<evand> rgreening: re format button> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23541
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 23541 in operations "PartitionTableCreate method times out when 'none' is specified as a parameter." [Normal,New]
<rgreening> right, was just wondering progress :)
<rgreening> evand: did you see my other note about the target list having devices listed it should not?
<rgreening> evand: oh, and what was it that was required to get the ISO image to work again? Rather than having to burn a CDR first?
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r155 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/frontends/kde/frontend.py): * Remove unused get_solid_drive() from kde frontend
<davmor2> cjwatson: as soon as this last install finishe on my vista box I'm going to reinstall vista and try and help figure out why it's not showing up in grub
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r156 usb-creator/ (5 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Fully re-enable ISO image support (LP: #422671)
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Add some debugging breadcrumbs.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r157 trunk/TODO: Flesh out the TODO item on PolicyKit support.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r157 usb-creator/usbcreator/frontends/kde/frontend.py: * Update KDE frontend to support ISO images again
<rgreening> hmm.. evand diverged... r157
<evand> rgreening: eh? You've diverged?
<rgreening> we both committed r157 at same moment
<evand> bzr log lp:usb-creator shows r157 as what I just committed
<evand> ah
<rgreening> let me merge
<rgreening> 1 sec
<evand> if I may give a tip, use bzr bind whenever possible
<rgreening> never used bind?
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r158 usb-creator/TODO: Attempt to merge divergence
<evand> it will check with lp:usb-creator to make sure you're up to date before committing, then lock lp:usb-creator, and then commit
<rgreening> ah. I run bzr commit then bzr push
<rgreening> so, bzr bind then push instead?
<superm1> you just bind once, then your push is combined with the commit action
<rgreening> oh
<rgreening> nice
 * rgreening is still green with bzr goodiness
<rgreening> ok, I've done the bind. should be good from now on then.
<rgreening> ty for the hint
<rgreening> evand: Ok, so, testing with ISO image works now. However, at end of install, I get /dev/loop0 and my usb stick /dev/sdc1 still mounted. Shouldn't these get released in back-end when finished with them?
<rgreening> e.g. unmounted...
<davmor2> cjwatson: right got vista on and ubuntu installed along side and the only options visible on grub2 are those of Ubuntu's
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3428 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Add support for the biosgrub partman method, to be added in
<CIA-33> ubiquity: partman-partitioning 71.
<cjwatson> davmor2: can you mount your Vista partition on /mnt please, then 'ls -al /mnt/; ls -al /mnt/boot/'
<davmor2> cjwatson: is this the system bit you want me to mount with the boot info in?
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> presumably it's an NTFS partition?
<davmor2> cjwatson: http://pastebin.com/f7e0322de
<cjwatson> hmm! that ought to work then
<cjwatson> installer syslog? (pointer to somewhere you already uploaded this works too, if applicable ...)
<davmor2> cjwatson: it's not going to be thrown by the fact that the partition is called system and there is another called vista is it?
<cjwatson> it shouldn't care what the partition is called
<cjwatson> it just goes through all the partitions it can find and sees what it can detect
<davmor2> cjwatson: the weird thing is, I get the pause in grub2 just no option to install
<cjwatson> syslog and maybe also /boot/grub/grub.cfg would be good
<davmor2> http://pastebin.com/f710768a
<davmor2> that is syslog
<cjwatson> you caught me just as I was about to go and watch some Angel though ...
<cjwatson> "Unknown post id, it may have expired or been deleted"
<davmor2> from /var/log/install
<cjwatson> (your pastebin url)
<davmor2> http://pastebin.com/f7107681a
<davmor2> I missed the 1
<davmor2> grub.cfg is http://pastebin.com/f4b127946
<cjwatson> hmph. I'm going to have to come back to this later, sorry :(
<CIA-33> clock-setup: cjwatson * r209 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog finish-install.d/10clock-setup):
<CIA-33> clock-setup: Pass --utc or --localtime option to hwclock as appropriate, as well as
<CIA-33> clock-setup: --noadjfile (LP: #423247).
<davmor2> cjwatson: no probs the vista install is on backup and I always have cds of ubuntu :)
<cjwatson> yeah, I hate wasting your time though
<cjwatson> but I think my wife might forget who I am soon, so ...
<CIA-33> clock-setup: cjwatson * r210 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.98ubuntu2
<davmor2> snap I'm off in a second
<tormod> how do I unpack an initrd.lz? lzma -dc fails
<tormod> so is the normal initrd gonna stay gzip and the CD one use lzma?
<tormod> heh, I came up with poor man's more (that works) in the initrd: mas() { i=1; while read a; do sed -n $i,`expr $i + 10`p < $1 ; i=`expr $i + 11`; done }
<cjwatson> tormod: err, lzma -dc ought to do it ...
<cjwatson> tormod: yeah, lzma is too slow and memory-hungry for the normal initrd, but in the live CD case the trade-offs flip round because space is so much more important
<cjwatson> as in, that space lets us fit in another language or two
<tormod> I get: initrd.lz:  unknown suffix -- unchanged
<tormod> ok, works: cat ../initrd.lz |lzma -dc|cpio -id
<tormod> I thought it would work as gzip did.
<cjwatson> oh, lzma doesn't like the .lz suffix
<cjwatson> but .lzma, which is what it wants, would create problems when writing the CD contents to a FAT filesystem, which is something people do do from time to time
<cjwatson> so yeah, compromise
<cjwatson> when xz is a bit more widely deployed we may be able to switch to that
<tormod> hmm with -S lz it would work
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> sorry, I did deal with this problem a while back but forgot ...
<tormod> btw, is there a small editor with few deps that is convenient to drop into the initrd? sed -i gets tiring...
<cjwatson> nano is the usual candidate
<tormod> have you tried it?
<cjwatson> it's the only editor provided in d-i; you might say that ...
<cjwatson> I'm not its biggest fan but it's serviceable
<tormod> just wondered if ncurses etc would work fine
<cjwatson> you might need to copy in terminfo as well
<cjwatson> but if you don't want to include curses, then about your only option is going to be ed
<cjwatson> which might not necessarily be a bad choice, at least it's interactive ...
<cjwatson> (just)
<tormod> it's better than sed :)
<tormod> btw, is the broken more (=cat ?) a feature or bug?
<cjwatson> it might be worth enabling CONFIG_FEATURE_USE_TERMIOS in the initramfs
<cjwatson> er, in busybox
<cjwatson> feel free to file a bug
#ubuntu-installer 2009-09-04
 * shtylman is thinking it is time to try a clean install of the new alpha...oh this will be failue...I can smell it :)
<xivulon1> so I finally been able to do a full installation in my vm...
<xivulon1> update-grub has to be fixed slightly but otherwise things seem ok
<xivulon1> main issue is that I get almost consistent fs corruption (for the loopfile) at each reboot...
<xivulon1> will investigate that in the coming days
<xivulon1> also have an error when inserting i915, but should be orthogonal to wubi and I guess you know about it already
<xivulon1> cjwatson ^
<xivulon1> thanks soren for the kvm tips
<shtylman> cjwatson: you around?
<shtylman> cjwatson: well...im gonna sleep some...but I am in the middle of an alpha 5 install..actually just need to install grub2 at this point. LP #420992 is stopping me. I am still in the install livecd system and would like to help work on or create a fix for installing grub onto dmraid devices. I can use the debbug patch as a starting point if you can point me in the right direction for which source package to work with (aka...the
<shtylman>  source package that does that text-based grub installer) ... thanks and I will see if I can come up with a fix :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420992 in grub-installer "Cannot install grub2 on dmraid with text-mode installer" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420992
<StevenK> evand: Hey! I installed UNR via Wubi and it doesn't boot with "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<evand> StevenK: it's my day off, but I have a few minutes.  Can you post the casper.log on pastebin?
<StevenK> evand: It has "/init: line 1: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found"
 * StevenK makes sure to select the CD is mounted
<evand> select the CD is mounted?  I don't follow.
<StevenK> evand: Sorry, I'm fiddling in VirtualBox
<evand> it shouldn't need the CD drive at all
<evand> it copies the ISO to disk
<StevenK> evand: How is a good way to debug this?
<evand> StevenK: given that a regular install is working just fine for me, compare what wubi is producing for UNR vs a regular Ubuntu install
<evand> make sure the kernel command lines match up and that all the paths exist
<davmor2> evand: morning
<evand> davmor2: good morning
<davmor2> evand: would it be okay to play with wubi on unr today see if we can't get it to work by the end of the day?
<evand> davmor2: sure, but I'm not available to help.  Today's my day off and I'm going into town in a few minutes.
<StevenK> davmor2: I just tried it, it doesn't boot, but it does install
<davmor2> StevenK: Yeah that was the issue I had before
<davmor2> evand: okay how about Monday instead then :)
<evand> davmor2: sure
<davmor2> Be nice to get it working :)
<StevenK> davmor2, evand: I'll leave it to you two, then :-)
<davmor2> evand: out of interest the grub issue was it in the wubi package?   and did you upload it so I can pull it and try it out.  Or is it still in the works?
<evand> davmor2: it'll be on the next CD spin
<evand> alternatively you can pull it from http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/wubi/karmic/
<davmor2> evand: Okay cool :)
<davmor2> I'll have a play and let you know monday :)
<evand> good deal
<evand> thanks
<cjwatson> shtylman: well, how about I make that the next bug I try to fix?
<cjwatson> hmm, I thought somebody said there was a patch for dmraid in the Debian bug, but it's just for multipath AFAICS
 * cjwatson breaks out Luke's test dmraid qcow2 images
<xivulon> evand, cjwatson left a msg yesterday night ^^
<xivulon> have also played a bit with loopback function of grub2
<xivulon> I can list the content of the disk image, which is encouraging
<xivulon> (using loop   ext2 grub modules)
<xivulon> but if I try to access a dir therein e.g. ls (loopdev)/etc => error: out of disk
<xivulon> does that sound familiar?
<cjwatson> no - I can't reproduce it with a small test image
<cjwatson> (using grub-emu)
<cjwatson> if there's any way I can reproduce this without a full wubi installation, that would be good
<cjwatson> what's the exact text of the error message?
<xivulon> "out of disk"
<cjwatson> ah, there it is
<cjwatson> so that actually means out of range
<xivulon> It might be related to the ext4 corruption problem mentioned earlier though, will try again tonight ensuring that I run this on a clean partition
<cjwatson> do you know whether LBA is enabled on the containing disk?
<yann|work> I narrowed my problem to "apt-get install <task>^" not finding any task, even "minimal"
<xivulon> hmm didn't check that
<yann|work> strace seems to show that it is looking inside the Package files, unlike tasksel
<cjwatson> xivulon: it's more likely to be straightforward filesystem corruption, or a bug in grub2's ext2 code, but it's also possible that it's outside the range it can read with non-LBA accesses
<cjwatson> yann|work: it relies on correct Task fields being present in the Packages file; if you regenerated Packages and you weren't careful, you may have broken those
<xivulon> cjwatson, will try again tonight and provide more informative feedback
<yann|work> cjwatson: I did not touch the original ones, they do have their Task: fields - only the Packages file for my "extra" component does not have those
<cjwatson> you might like to use 'apt-cache show util-linux' (as an example) to check that it shows the Task field
<yann|work> Ah, it does not show - and apt-cache policy shows that the same version exists in both main and extras - so this is where I shot myself in the foot, my filter does not work
<yann|work> cjwatson: thx
<xivulon> re LBA, the bios is the stock KVM one
<xivulon> cjwatson what were the settings to keep author changelogs together in dch?
<yann|work> cjwatson: btw, how are the task fields added ?  I did not find any info about that when looking for it - I would have thought there was some option in apt-ftparchive config file, but did not find one
<cjwatson> xivulon: I use this in .devscripts:
<cjwatson> DEBCHANGE_RELEASE_HEURISTIC=changelog
<cjwatson> DEBCHANGE_MULTIMAINT_MERGE=yes
<cjwatson> yann|work: look for "extra overrides"
<xivulon> cjwatson thx!
<yann|work> cjwatson: ah ok - and there is some tool to generate extra-override file from ubuntu-tasks.desc ?
<cjwatson> yann|work: it's generated, although not that particular way round
<cjwatson> our debian-cd instance spits out an extra overrides file, if nothing else
<cjwatson> based on germinate output
<cjwatson> yann|work: but you may also be able to use the override.*.extra.* files in the /ubuntu/indices/ directory of an Ubuntu mirror, as a short-cut
<yann|work> cjwatson: ok, thanks
<yann|work> I did not know germinate, useful tool indeed :)
<yann|work> cjwatson: shouldn't "apt-ftparchive -o BinDirectory::ExtraOverride=myfile" be enough to add Task fields ?
<shtylman>  cjwatson: ok... I can test any potential fixes if you need ... I am curious though...does the grub-pc source package make all the grub-* suite of tools?
<cjwatson> yann|work: maybe Tree::ExtraOverride; it's been a while since I looked at any of this
<cjwatson> shtylman: yeah
<yann|work> damned, Tree::ExtraOverride does not work either :(
<yann|work> cjwatson: FWIW, options for the config file are ignored when passed on commandline, and unrecognized options are silently ignored
<cr3> cjwatson: it might be possible that the alternate image kernel wasn't updated: "The installer cannot find a suitable kernel package to install."
<cjwatson> I don't think that's the cause. Full logs please?
<cjwatson> that means it couldn't even find an image of the right type, never mind ABI version
<mterry> cjwatson, I'm looking at console_setup.py, where it modifies xorg.conf.  It looks like it only modifies anything if there's a 'Driver kbd' section.  Is that expected?
<cjwatson> I think so, yes
<cjwatson> why?
<mterry> cjwatson, well, I thought that was the primary way we set default layout.  If user doesn't have an InputDevice or Device kbd section, they don't get new layout?
<cjwatson> X will pick it up from /etc/default/console-setup if it's not separately configured in xorg.conf
<mterry> cjwatson, ah, that makes sense then, thanks.  :)
<mterry> cjwatson, I see that bit of code now
<cjwatson> see /usr/lib/hal/debian-setup-keyboard
<cjwatson> or possibly something newer for halsectomy, but that's the general idea
<mterry> :)
<mterry> Nice, thanks.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: superm1 * r3429 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog oem-config.init):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Use the usplash init script to stop usplash in the oem-config init script
<CIA-33> ubiquity: It seems to do a better job, and prevents a black screen on boot with some
<CIA-33> ubiquity: drivers that aren't as usplash friendly. (LP: #403021)
<cjwatson> superm1: oh, cool, thanks for figuring that out
<superm1> no prob.  it was actually totally accidental. i was debugging a different problem on a freshly installed system, and found out that oem-config was working without usplash, so put two and two together :)
<cjwatson> reassigned the bug back so that it gets auto-closed properly
#ubuntu-installer 2009-09-06
<ramvi1> When I try to compile Wubi I get sh: i586-mingw32msvc-gcc: not found, how do I fix that? http://pastebin.com/d22aabd04
#ubuntu-installer 2010-09-06
<ev> ScottK, Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/489138/ - partitioning page fixes.  Could either of you let me know how well that works for you?  I still have to add back the "use largest free space" option, but it should otherwise be complete, functional, and hopefully bug free.
<Riddell> ev: cool, I'll give it a test shortly
<ev> thanks!
<CIA-34> ubiquity: evand * r4280 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-34> ubiquity: Fetch the translations for the release_notes_only and
<CIA-34> ubiquity: update_installer_only strings (LP: #629627).
<CIA-34> ubiquity: evand * r4281 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-34> ubiquity: Don't use the same name for the error method and GTK label
<CIA-34> ubiquity: (LP: #631046).
<CIA-34> grub-installer: cjwatson * r864 timeout/ (debian/grub-installer.templates grub-installer): merge lp:~soren/grub-installer/ubuntu-boot-delay
<CIA-34> grub-installer: cjwatson * r865 timeout/ (debian/grub-installer.templates grub-installer): boot_delay -> timeout, for consistency
<CIA-34> grub-installer: cjwatson * r864 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-34> grub-installer: Add a preseedable grub-installer/timeout template to adjust the initial
<CIA-34> grub-installer: > GRUB timeout (LP: #628418).
<CIA-34> grub-installer: cjwatson * r865 ubuntu/grub-installer: consistent behaviour for grub-legacy
<CIA-34> grub-installer: cjwatson * r866 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.55ubuntu2
<CIA-34> ubiquity: evand * r4282 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-usersetup.py):
<CIA-34> ubiquity: Re-use the valid username check from user-setup in the GTK UI
<CIA-34> ubiquity: (LP: #631046).
<NCommander> cjwatson: hey, not sure if your around, but its been ~2 weeks since I sent mail to d-boot about the changes to libd-i. Any chance we can move towards getting that merged so I can knock that spec out? :-)
<NCommander> cjwatson: or how to move this forward in general
<cjwatson> I'll look over it
<cjwatson> one of our major patch reviewers died recently which hasn't exactly helped
<cjwatson> (replied)
<davmor2> cjwatson, ev: did you every get the wubi issue resolved?
<davmor2> was on hols last week
<ev> davmor2: yes
<ev> should work now
<davmor2> ev: cool I'll give it a spin latter :)
<davmor2> ev: what was it for future reference
<ev> grub issue
<cjwatson>   * wubildr.cfg needs to be run using GRUB's normal parser rather than its
<cjwatson>     rescue parser.  Rather than embedding it directly as a configuration
<cjwatson>     file, embed it as a memdisk and add wubildr-bootstrap.cfg which invokes
<cjwatson>     it using normal mode (LP: #600578).
<Riddell> ev: hmm, it was all going well then failure, fault in my VM? http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/partitioner-kubuntu-fault.png
<ev> could be
<ev> Riddell: anything in /var/log/messages of interest?
<Riddell> http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/debug  http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/syslog http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/messages
<ev> interesting:
<ev> Sep  6 12:40:20 ubuntu ubiquity: Resizing the filesystem on /dev/sda1 to 816486 (4k) blocks.
<ev> Sep  6 12:40:20 ubuntu ubiquity: The filesystem on /dev/sda1 is now 816486 blocks long.
<ev> Sep  6 12:40:20 ubuntu ubiquity:
<ev> Sep  6 12:40:22 ubuntu ubiquity: resize2fs 1.41.12 (17-May-2010)
<ev> Sep  6 12:40:22 ubuntu ubiquity: The filesystem is already 816486 blocks long.  Nothing to do!
<Riddell> that doesn't look healthy
<ev> Riddell: what steps did you take at the partitioner?
<ev> also, can I have /var/log/partman
<Riddell> http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/partman
<Riddell> the "Install side by side" step
<ev> okay, did you move the slider at all?
<Riddell> ev: yes
<CIA-34> usb-creator: cjwatson * r320 allow-system-internal/ (9 files in 7 dirs):
<CIA-34> usb-creator: Add an --allow-system-internal option (Unix only) to allow installation
<CIA-34> usb-creator: to system-internal devices such as hard disks. This is useful when
<CIA-34> usb-creator: preparing test USB images in KVM.
<CIA-34> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4283 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py ubiquity/misc.py):
<CIA-34> ubiquity: Factor out common /proc/mounts handling into a new
<CIA-34> ubiquity: ubiquity.misc.mount_info function.
<CIA-34> ubiquity: evand * r4284 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-34> ubiquity: Do not cut off the text of the Try and Install buttons by setting
<CIA-34> ubiquity: their width to just the largest initial width of the two
<CIA-34> ubiquity: (LP: #629437).
<cjwatson> hmm.  the mtime of /casper-rw is getting hashed into apt-cdrom's identification
<cjwatson> that's really not going to help matters
<cjwatson> I'd sort of like to move casper-rw to .disk or something, but then that would require casper changes and everyone would have to have a new version of usb-creator
<cjwatson> and we'd keep on getting bugs about broken OEM installs from people who haven't
<ev> assuming btrfs lands in 11.04, perhaps we should consider replacing the casper-rw machinery with something that leverages btrfs
<ev> and move things around then
<cjwatson> you know, I'm half-tempted to use a dummy apt cdrom method
<cjwatson> all the media-change stuff is a pain and it would be good to be able to just say "no, damnit, /cdrom is it"
<cjwatson> or I suppose I could use LD_PRELOAD
<ev> works for me
<cjwatson> LD_PRELOAD might actually be easier; the filename for the method executable comes from the URI scheme, so it's hard to substitute
<cjwatson> but LD_PRELOADing C++ code, OMG
<ev> haha
<cjwatson> and since casper uses apt-cdrom, anything else that uses apt (e.g. jockey in the live session) will have the same problem
<cjwatson> moving casper-rw out of the root seems like the only feasible option
<cjwatson> does .disk seem like a reasonable place for it?
<cjwatson> or the casper subdirectory, I suppose
<ev> indeed
<CIA-34> usb-creator: cjwatson * r320 trunk/ (debian/changelog debian/control usbcreator/install.py): Use python-debian for Ubuntu release version comparison.
<cjwatson> ev: is the str(self.target) stuff in usbcreator/install.py still necessary?  it seems to be cast to str in some contexts but not in others
<ev> cjwatson: not sure, that's purely PyQt being god-awful.  GTK knows how to handle unicode in a sane fashion.
<cjwatson> right, I know, but what I don't get is why the KDE frontend works at all since there are some places where self.target isn't cast
<cjwatson> self.target is only assigned to in one place, so maybe cast it there?
<ev> sure
<ScottK> ev: I can do some testing later today if you still need it.
<ev> ScottK: please do.  I haven't had a chance to look at Riddell's bug, but I'm keen to see if it works for you.
<ScottK> ev: OK.  Should be able to give it a whack in about 90 minutes.
<ev> cool, thanks!
<NCommander> cjwatson: thanks for your review. I agree with your suggestions and working on rewqorking the patch to incorperate it.
<ev> weird, indicator-session off the custom panel can't seem to talk to ConsoleKit over dbus, despite the session daemon running.
<cjwatson> ev: should I land that usb-creator patch?
<ev> cjwatson: please do
<CIA-34> usb-creator: cjwatson * r321 trunk/ (9 files in 7 dirs): merge lp:~cjwatson/usb-creator/allow-system-internal
<CIA-34> ubiquity: evand * r4285 trunk/ (6 files in 6 dirs):
<CIA-34> ubiquity: Update the panel to use the new location for the panel background,
<CIA-34> ubiquity: and force a redraw when setting it.
<ev> damn
<CIA-34> ubiquity: evand * r4285 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/panel/panel.c):
<CIA-34> ubiquity: Update the panel to use the new location for the panel background,
<CIA-34> ubiquity: and force a redraw when setting it.
 * ev whistles, hopes no one noticed that
<ev> ah, ck-launch-session sets XDG_SESSION_COOKIE, which is only going to picked up by metacity.  Rats.
<ev> right, home time
<ScottK> Riddell: When you're testing ubiquity changes, how do you usually go about doing it?  Did you make a .deb with the patch that's somewhere reachable?
<ev> ScottK: you can patch in the live environment, or in casper (setting break=bottom on the kernel command line: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development/Tips)
<ev> right, out
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> ScottK: in this case I patched the files, and just did sudo cp to move them into the right place http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/ubiquity/
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> ev, ScottK: i tried the change again on real hardware and it worked fine
 * ScottK will try to squeeze testing in around the other chores for the afternoon.
<Riddell> and I've been getting write errors while upgrade testing today
<Riddell> so i think my VM (or my laptop harddisk) is having problems rather than the patch
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Meh.  No ubiquity testing for me today.  My wife is back from her trip earlier than I'd expected.
<NCommander> cjwatson: so I'm working on reworking the libd-i patch, and after some googling, I think it makes sense to implement the new guess function as a weak symbol (especially because this leaves Debian free to not implement it until its needed)
<NCommander> is that going to cause a problem, or should I rework my WIP patch to use strong symbols only
<cjwatson> NCommander: um, I'm not sure, will probably be easier to judge based on a patch which I can try out, since I always have to look up linker details
<NCommander> cjwatson: ah :-). I don't think we need to touch the linker voodoo in libd-i if its a weak symbol, but once I have a new patch ready (probably by your tomorrow)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-09-07
<CIA-34> ubiquity: superm1 * r4286 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py):
<CIA-34> ubiquity: Adjust the fudge factor for showing languages on oem-config page
<CIA-34> ubiquity: due to the changes to the default window size being much bigger.
<superm1> cjwatson, re the fix for bug 627672, wouldn't it be better to test if the filesystem was read only or read write?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627672 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "[Maverick Beta] install from USB stuck retrieving files 2/6 Hp Mini (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 28)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627672
<CIA-34> ubiquity: superm1 * r4287 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-34> ubiquity: During oem-config's removal of ubiquity, remove other ubiquity
<CIA-34> ubiquity: related items that might have potentially still been on the system
<CIA-34> ubiquity: from a live-helper generated image.
<cjwatson> superm1: probably, but I don't think you necessarily get a mount option saying that?
<superm1> cjwatson, isn't the 4th thing (the mount options) in the output of /proc/mounts going to say that?
<superm1> for everything i see listed it's always starting with 'ro' or 'rw'
<cjwatson> I thought that was what you asked for, not necessarily what you got ...
<superm1> the only thing I can think of that isn't true for that is bind mounts
<superm1> at least when booted from a CD, requesting it remount,rw doesn't change /proc/mounts to show
<cjwatson> ok, feel free to refactor or else I will at some point
<cjwatson> unless there's a case where it matters more urgently?
<superm1> well i was noticing the workaround was breaking recovery partitions for me which is what got me thinking about it
<superm1> it's not too urgent though, i've just got a workaround to remove that file before install_extras is getting ran for now
<cjwatson> wonder why it broke - and remove which file?
<cjwatson> oh, identcdrom?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> which perplexes me, but i've not figured out why that fixes it
<CIA-34> ubiquity: superm1 * r4288 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py ubiquity/misc.py):
<CIA-34> ubiquity: Refactor mount_info to also report ro/rw, and let plugininstall
<CIA-34> ubiquity: key off that instead.
<CIA-34> ubiquity: evand * r4289 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-usersetup.py):
<CIA-34> ubiquity: If the username only contains non-alphanumeric characters, set the
<CIA-34> ubiquity: hostname to ubuntu-{laptop,desktop}.
<cjwatson> ev: mind if I upload usb-creator?
<ev> cjwatson: by all means
<cjwatson> thanks
<ev> and thanks so much for your fixes.  It's really nice to get another set of eyes on that code.
<ev> another set> in addition to the wonderful people that already hack on it
<cjwatson> very much a means to an end :)
 * cjwatson is about three or four levels deep in yak-shaving
<CIA-34> usb-creator: cjwatson * r322 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.2.24
<ev> heh
<cjwatson> ev: is it intentional that "Log in automatically" is the default radio button choice?  That's quite a change in behaviour ...
<ev> As I understand it, yes.  Unfortunately, Michael is on holiday, otherwise I could clarify
<cjwatson> it might be worth discussing that more widely (e.g. ubuntu-devel)
<cjwatson> as certainly I'd managed to forget about it and I'm not sure others are aware
<cjwatson> for starters the desktop team ought to have a chance to weigh in as it will result in many more people using autologin
<ev> mm, TB?  I'm afraid ubuntu-devel would instantly bikeshed with opinions focused inward, rather than with our target audience in mind.
<cjwatson> I think it needs a wider audience than the TB, honestly
<persia> ubuntu-devel has a restricted-posting policy anyway, which tends to keep things on-topic
<ev> fair enough
<ev> will do
<cjwatson> I also think it's the sort of thing that rates a mention in the release notes, which would be a useful opportunity to clarify rationale
<ev> hm, the install design spec is actually vague on this
<ev> it doesn't mention which should be the default in the text, and while the original image has "log in automatically" set, another, later image has "require my password to log in"
<cjwatson> sounds to me like we should stick with the previous default then?
<cjwatson> if in doubt ...
<ev> I'll check with Ivanka and co to be sure.
<ev> I don't want to stomp all over Michael's toes just because he's away
<ogra> ev, oh ! i thought you said during beta the hostname field would come back
<CIA-34> ubiquity: evand * r4290 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-34> ubiquity: Replace RELEASE with the release name in the KDE UI finished dialog
<CIA-34> ubiquity: (LP: #628964).
 * ogra just saw the bug comment :(((
<ev> well yeah, I had contemplated it, but I want to be able to give the design team a chance to try new things.  So I want to leave it up to them, assuming this is actually what they want.
<ev> I'm trying to grab a moment from Iain or Ivanka to confirm.
 * ogra really really wants it back :'-(
<ogra> i'm doing install tests with my mom from time to time ... she always gets that she hest to give her computer a name ... she never gets why she has to give *herself* an additional name (login)
<ev> right, I talked to Iain and John about it and they say to switch it back to 'require my password'
 * ogra wonders if it wouldnt make sense to have it conditional ... netbook seems like a good candidate for having autologin by default
<ev> The reasoning was that having an automatic login discourages users to create additional accounts, it removes a layer of security that they're somewhat dependant on for things they want to pursue in the future (I did make the point that this is only for physical log ins, thus we can assume they can just boot=/bin/sh), and that the later mock up has 'require my password to log in' checked.
<cjwatson> ok, that's a relief :)
<Riddell> ev: did you get my message from yesterday that I tested your patch successfully and it was likely my VM that was buggy?
<ev> Riddell: indeed
<ev> thanks for the follow up
<ev> Heads up on another possible point of contention: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/631943
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631943 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "No bootloader location option available for "use entire disk" install method (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<Riddell> ev: should the forward button really read "Install Now" on partitioner options that have an extra page before installation?
<ev> Riddell: no, that was just a stop-gap until we had a way of elegantly setting the button text on an individual page level, not just at the plugin level.
<cjwatson> I'm OK with the rationale in 631943 myself
<ev> cjwatson: as in the user's rational, or mine (and superm1's)?
<cjwatson> yours
<ev> lovely
<cjwatson> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-installer/2010-September/000697.html head hurts.
<ev> would anyone here be upset if I made it so that if there aren't any disks present, or if the minimum disk size check fails, it wont let you proceed past the prepare page?  Currently you get to an empty manual partitioner page, which is seemingly poor UI.
<cjwatson> ok by me
<ScottK> What was the resolution on the question of not being able to set the machine name in the installer?
<maks_> cjwatson: ok
<cjwatson> (redirected from #debian-boot)
<cjwatson> update-initramfs is diverted by casper when booting from a live CD
<cjwatson> er, from a live USB stick
<cjwatson> it's part of an attempt to make upgrades of a live USB stick work
<cjwatson> re bugs: apport arranges to prompt to file bugs whenever an upgrade fails
<maks_> ok
<cjwatson> we know that live USB upgrades are broken right now (there's a proper bug somewhere), so that could be the cause of some of it
<maks_> many of them are either hardware failures
<maks_> or no space left.
<cjwatson> sure, IME it has not been worth my time to go through them all :-/
<cjwatson> the flow is too much
<cjwatson> if you're feeling enthusiastic, feel free to close things that are hardware issues initramfs-tools can't deal with
<maks_> haven't got yet my lp account, didn't send my account details to d.o it seems.
<maks_> will retry.
<cjwatson> fwiw the casper update-initramfs diversion is a wrapper that calls the real one and then fiddles with the initramfs in /cdrom/casper/
<cjwatson> I think ev was going to look at what was wrong with it, at some point ...
<maks_> ok thanks for the info, will wait for my LP confirmation code and see if i have a bored pause. :)
<dpm> ev, may I ask you again to export translations for ubiquity? After the Ubuntu Global Jam two weekends ago people have done a lot of translations and are eager to test them. Thanks!
<cjwatson> maks_: :)
<ev> dpm: will do
<ev> ScottK: we're waiting to hear back from the design team
<ev> cjwatson: is there a bug for this?
<ScottK> ev: Thanks.
<dpm> Thanks a lot ev
<CIA-34> ubiquity: evand * r4291 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-34> ubiquity: Do not look for a full path on non-paths when getting the default
<CIA-34> ubiquity: grub target.
<cjwatson> ev: start with /~sabdfl/+reportedbugs ;-)
 * ev bookmarks
<cjwatson> hm, maybe not
 * cjwatson hunts
<cjwatson> ev: bug 591207
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 591207 in casper (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Casper's USB update-initramfs shim should look for initrd.img in /boot (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 60)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591207
<cjwatson> also possibly related to bug 557023?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 557023 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated) / cp: cannot stat `/vmlinuz': No such file or directory (affects: 96) (dups: 48) (heat: 436)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/557023
<CIA-34> ubiquity: evand * r4292 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-prepare.py):
<CIA-34> ubiquity: * Fix a crash when there are no disks present on the system
<CIA-34> ubiquity:  (LP: #631766).
<CIA-34> ubiquity: * Don't let the user continue if there are no disks present, or if
<CIA-34> ubiquity:  there isn't enough free space on any of them to install.
<superm1> ev, cjwatson any other thoughts on my (updated) grub-support merge request for usb-creator? i'd like to move a few other tools over, but wanted to make sure this was good first
<cjwatson> superm1: it looks basically ok now.  I think maybe drop the count= on the dd of core.img, and just only copy however much exists, maybe with a check that it isn't bigger than 62 sectors
<cjwatson> but this is just me being paranoid about other stuff in that region based on recent experience, and it probably doesn't matter that much
<cjwatson> have you been able to construct a test for this?
<superm1> i did a short test with it yes
<superm1> on usb sticks, you would hope there isn't much in that region to start...
<superm1> the test was a little bit ugly though, generating core.img with a grub.cfg set to search, and then manually hex editing boot.img for the HDD hack that grub-setup did
<cjwatson> isn't much> true
<CIA-34> ubiquity: evand * r4293 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-34> ubiquity: Fix UI bugs in the automatic partitioner page. Better handle
<CIA-34> ubiquity: determining what the desired partitioning recipe is (LP: #630450).
<cody-somerville> I remember there being a spec to use grub to boot the live cd instead of isolinux. Did that get implemented in Maverick?
<ev> cody-somerville: nope
<cody-somerville> Does grub and syslinux both get installed now?
<cjwatson> grub is there just for EFI
<ev> huh, I cannot find the spec now
<cjwatson> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-m-cd-boot
<ev> thanks
<cjwatson> blame the release cycle being three weeks shorter than it should have been :P
<ev> cjwatson: no excuses!  Just switch to the pre-Constantine Roman calendar (8 day weeks).
<ev> :-P
<ev> right-o, home
#ubuntu-installer 2010-09-08
<CIA-34> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4294 ubiquity/ (6 files in 3 dirs): Remove lpia architecture support.
<persia> Thanks!  Apologies for missing that.
<cjwatson> that's ok
<CIA-34> usb-creator: superm1 * r323 usb-creator/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-34> usb-creator: Grow support for installing GRUB to USB sticks if it's detected in the image
<CIA-34> usb-creator: rather than isolinux.
<CIA-34> ubiquity: superm1 * r4293 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog src/panel/panel.c):
<CIA-34> ubiquity: Set the panel indicators to show up on the right to match the rest
<CIA-34> ubiquity: of the desktop (LP: #632592)
<CIA-34> ubiquity: superm1 * r4295 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog src/panel/panel.c):
<CIA-34> ubiquity: Set the panel indicators to show up on the right to match the rest
<CIA-34> ubiquity: of the desktop (LP: #632592)
<superm1> that's weird it didn't cia-submit the first time
<NCommander> cjwatson: just a friendly reminder ping, new patches went to d-boot. Since all d-boot subscirbers just got ~2000 pieces of mail from BTS, wanted to make sure it didn't get lost :-)
<CIA-34> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4296 ubiquity/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-34> ubiquity: Handle grub-efi when installing on amd64/efi or i386/efi
<CIA-34> ubiquity: subarchitectures (LP: #632642).
<CIA-34> grub-installer: cjwatson * r867 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-34> grub-installer: Purge grub-efi* when $grub_package is grub or grub-pc, and purge grub,
<CIA-34> grub-installer: grub-legacy, and grub-pc when $grub_package is grub-efi (LP: #632642).
<CIA-34> grub-installer: cjwatson * r868 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.55ubuntu3
<cjwatson> NCommander: you have mail - I know that my Mail-Followup-To probably says otherwise, but if you could CC me I'll see it more quickly
<CIA-34> ubiquity: evand * r4297 trunk/ (4 files in 4 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-34> ubiquity: * Update the KDE partitioning UI to reflect changes to ubi-partman and
<CIA-34> ubiquity:  partman-auto.
<CIA-34> ubiquity:  - Use the already existent ubiquity variants of the d-i "Guided -" strings
<CIA-34> ubiquity:  (LP: #628864).
<NCommander> cjwatson: gah. whoops :-).
<cjwatson> you weren't to know about my odd mail arrangements
<NCommander> cjwatson: probably just as odd as mine. Thanks for the review. I tried using a weak symbol, but it doesn't like LD's versioning voodoo
<NCommander> cjwatson: thanks for not biting off my head with the review for some of the newbie mistakes with d-i hacking :-)
<cjwatson> np.  library versioning can be less than obvious anyway
<NCommander> cjwatson: no kidding :-/
<ev> I'd like to commit the following: <http://paste.ubuntu.com/490342/>.  Are there any objections?  I realize we're well past feature freeze, but I think this is immensely important to have, given how much of a better experience you get in the installer with an Internet connection.  Equally, aside from the few lines of code to construct the widget, it's all very well tested, having been ripped out of gnome-panel.
<cjwatson> so this basically lets us run network-manager-applet?
<ev> exactly
<ogra> add it !!! add it !!!
<ev> heh
<cjwatson> wfm
<ev> awesome
<ev> sorry for the delay, was just in a meeting with Amanda and mpt on the text for the non-free software option, which mpt is kindly improving based on her and Andrew's input.
<CIA-34> ubiquity: evand * r4298 trunk/ (14 files in 2 dirs): Add notification area support in the panel.
<CIA-34> ubiquity: evand * r4299 trunk/src/panel/panel.c: Pack notification area on the correct side.
<ScottK> Is SQUASHFS error: Unable to read data cache entry, a few repeats of similar lines and then Bus error (core dumped) in a live session concerning?  Should I file a bug and if so on what?
<ev> ScottK: virtual machine? CD? USB disk?
<ScottK> ev: CD on real hardware
<ScottK> Worked on a different machine.
<ev> sounds like a bad drive or CD.  I'd check the MD5SUM of the disk for a start.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> This machine worke fine with the beta CD last week and the CD worked fine in another machine.  I'll try it again.
<ev> oh and there's also md5sum -c /cdrom/md5sum.txt
<superm1> cjwatson, re you patch to ubiquity for grub-efi, shouldn't you also have grub-efi-ia32 as a package that is kept for when this is added or used in 32 bit disks since that's what grub-efi depends on in 32 bit currently?
<ev> if you want to verify that your burner wrote the correct data
<ScottK> Just rebooted into a new live session and told it to check the CD.
<ScottK> Not sure that's actually working though.
<ScottK> Ah, there we are.
<ScottK> Worked fine after reboot with the same CD, so I guess "stuff" happens.
<cjwatson> superm1: not planning on supporting UEFI for 32-bit, so I don't care much :-)
<cjwatson> superm1: significantly mitigates the risk of multi-catalog images, and AMD were very clear to us that UEFI was undefined on non-64-bit
<CIA-34> ubiquity: evand * r4300 trunk/debian/changelog: Add LP reference.
<ev> cjwatson: should silo-installer be in universe?
<cjwatson> yep
<cjwatson> sparc no longer being supported and all
<ev> so then should we nuke it from ubiquity?
<cjwatson> yeah, that and ia64, imo
<cjwatson> s/supported/built/
<ev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/490418/ - that look okay?
<superm1> cjwatson, hum, is that bootloader and kernel  behavior are undefined, or you are saying 32 bit uefi executable behavior is undefined?  eg would it be possible to run a 64 bit uefi executable for grub and boot a 32 bit OS?
<cjwatson> ev: looks fine
<ev> thanks
<CIA-34> ubiquity: evand * r4301 trunk/ (9 files in 4 dirs): Drop ia64 and sparc.
<cjwatson> superm1: I forget the exact wording but AMD basically just told us that 32-bit UEFI was thoroughly deprecated and we'd be best advised to steer clear of it (in response to me asking how to tell in advance whether a system had 32-bit or 64-bit firmware, and how that interoperated with 32-bit or 64-bit kernels)
<cjwatson> superm1: on my test system a 32-bit OS works OK though (with grub-efi-amd64)
<cjwatson> I have no idea about definedness
<cjwatson> but AMD's message was very much that this was a you-get-to-keep-both-pieces kind of thing, as I understood it
<superm1> cjwatson, okay i'll ping my internal contact about it to see if he understands a little bit better the expected results.  would you mind allowing grub-efi-amd64 to resolve as a dependency for grub-efi then too in the event that it has a possibility of working?
<cjwatson> um
<superm1> (on 32 bit that is)
<cjwatson> I think I'd rather have a way to tell which firmware is installed
<cjwatson> and have grub-installer install grub-efi-ia32 or grub-efi-amd64 as appropriate
<cjwatson> unlike kernels, if you pick the wrong one it simply won't work
<superm1> Oh i see.
<cjwatson> if you try media with grub-efi-ia32 on it, a machine with 64-bit UEFI won't even show it as bootable
<superm1> then is there actually hardware that does the 32 bit uefi?  if AMD is saying that's the undefined bit and MS even doesn't offer a 32-bit UEFI variant
<cjwatson> yes, there is, notably some Mac versions
<cjwatson> I don't know about non-Mac hardware; it's quite possible there is but I get the impression it's becoming rarer
<cjwatson> but I think on 32-bit UEFI it might well be better to just do legacy
<cjwatson> it would be worth finding out if you guys have any plans to ship 32-bit UEFI (and if so WHY ...)
<superm1> well the problem is we're not moving to a 64 bit OS as shipping yet, so my hope was that we could drop 64 bit UEFI on top of 32-bit OS for now
<cjwatson> it *should* work, I think, but I honestly don't know all the constraints
<cjwatson> of course right now this test machine *only* boots 32-bit Linux on top of 64-bit UEFI :-/
<cjwatson> I'm certainly inclined not to bother shipping 32-bit UEFI on CDs, ever
<superm1> so then it sounds like it would make sense to make grub-efi depend on grub-efi-amd64 even on 32 bit, and only treat 32-bit uefi as a special case.  cody and team will be producing images with correct language packs in the pool and all for us again that are 32-bit, so then he could just have 64-bit binaries for uefi on there
<cjwatson> I think it would make more sense to stop using grub-efi, ultimately; I just didn't want to do that for maverick
<cjwatson> I mean, it is labelled as transitional
<superm1> is it much more than a few lines change in grub-installer to handle that?
<cjwatson> it seems to me that doing it properly involves, as I said, detecting which firmware is available
<cjwatson> OEM could certainly change it trivially
<superm1> if there isn't an intention to include 32 bit uefi on cds ever, is it that important to detect which firmware was on there?  grub-installer wouldn't be installing grub-efi-ia32 unless it was booted from a 32 bit uefi executable
<cjwatson> it can't tell whether it was booted from a 32-bit or a 64-bit uefi executable
<cjwatson> I think it can be detected from within /sys/firmware/efi/ somewhere anyway
<cjwatson> I just haven't got round to figuring out the details yet
 * cjwatson has a quick look
<cjwatson> grr, can't easily check, need to replace this test initrd with a netboot one so that I can get hold of efivars
<cjwatson> wait, it's supposed to be built-in, so where's /sys/firmware/efi?
<cjwatson> hmm.  I think this has booted in legacy mode.
<cjwatson> I'll have to look again later
<CIA-34> ubiquity: evand * r4302 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): Run nm-applet in the ubiquity GTK session.
<ev> http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/ubiquity-nm-applet.png
<superm1> ooh. i might have to try to fix the interaction with xfwm4, that's pretty nice to have now.
<ogra> so sweet !
<ogra> i will sooo steal that panel for the arm netbook session in natty :)
<ev> haha
<ev> I should probably tidy it up in N then
<ogra> make it its own package :)
<ev> well yes, that too :)
<hihihi100> can u gimme a hand regarding the installation of alsa-driver-1.0.23?
<cjwatson> this channel is about initial installation of the operating system; for help with individual packages, please use #ubuntu
<ev> right, heading home.  I have a patch to land for the prepare page text fixes, but they've uncovered a bug in wrap_fix (it doesn't like pango.SCALE_SMALL text) that I'm still trying to work through.
<hihihi100> can u at lest give me some tips regarding the slow speed of my 10.04? it needs a minute to fully load
<hihihi100> memory leak?
<hihihi100> it needs another full minute to shut down
<cjwatson> hihihi100: I'm sorry, this isn't the right channel for that either
<cjwatson> please ask in #ubuntu
<cjwatson> we simply don't do things related to that
<superm1> ev i'm gonna get an upload together to get that new grub-installer fix in so we can see on tomorrow's disks if efi can get all the way through with it
<CIA-34> ubiquity: superm1 * r4303 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-34> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<CIA-34> ubiquity: 1.55ubuntu3.
<CIA-34> ubiquity: superm1 * r4303 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-34> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<superm1> cia seemed like it wasn't working^
<CIA-34> ubiquity: superm1 * r4304 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.3.17
<ev> superm1: ah, yikes.  Some of those things probably should've had a freeze exception.
<ev> Not sure what we can do now though
<ev> ugh, fail on my part for not remembering my own fixes
<ev> any label with wrap set in ubiquity must also have yalign set to 0 in order for the wrap_fix to work
<CIA-87> ubiquity: evand * r4305 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-87> ubiquity: Improve the text on the prepare page, based on input from Matthew
<CIA-87> ubiquity: Paul Thomas, Amanda Brock, and Andrew Sinclair.
 * cjwatson goes grr at an LWN commenter saying that the new partitioner probably wasn't our work and should be credited to RH
<cjwatson> and manages to post a reasonably polite reply
<cjwatson> (http://lwn.net/Articles/403837/)
<ScottK> Reminds me I need to see about getting my subscription renewed.
<ev> ugh
<ev> oh my god, rounded corners, it must be Mac.
<ev> seriously, no one said *anything* when we had the GtkVPane based rectangle layout back in the day
<ev> *sigh*
<ScottK> Would one of you mind giving me the "see this article for free link"?
<ev> surely
<ev> http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/403837/0b3d34a37b65f118/
<ScottK> THanks
<superm1> ev, doh.... well looking through the ones that would most likely be in need of exception would have been the panel moving icons to the side and the nm-applet added to it.  sorry i should have paid closer attention.
<superm1> if someone yells about anything i'll prepare diffs to revert those specific things until appropriate exceptions are added
<ev> no worries, I'll just incorporate it in the freeze exception for the prepare page stuff
<superm1> i wasn't sure you were doing more fixes today for the prepare page stuff, and wanted to make sure the new grub stuff could make tomorrow's disks
<ev> indeed, I understand completely
#ubuntu-installer 2010-09-09
<CIA-87> usb-creator: superm1 * r324 usb-creator/debian/changelog: add bug number
<ara> ev, good morning
<ev> hi ara
<ev> good morning
<ara> ev, morning!
<ara> ev, I pinged you because I wanted to ask you about your automated testing of the installer
<ara> ev, how is that going?
<ev> waiting on IS to give me space in the Millbank datacenter
<ev> ara: RT 40560 and RT 40559
<ara> ev, and in your local server? does it work already?
<ev> as far as what I've tested previously.  I still need to do a bit of work on the PXE side of things.
<ev> but yeah, once a machine starts booting the modified Ubuntu image, it's golden
<ara> ev, great
<ev> I've been a bit tied down with bug fixing at the moment, but I hope to finish it off this weekend / next.  Hopefully by then IS will have space ready.
<ara> ev, are you running it in your local server on a regular basis? (and reporting back?)
<ev> next> next week, not next weekend
<ev> no, though I probably should start
<ev> ugh
<ev> apparently I didn't think through this timezone stuff enough
<ev> a latitude longitude pair is not enough, as a location might be physically closer to one timezone than another, but still be in the further away one.
<ev> fairly obvious, but I completely missed it :-/
<ev> so I need to either layer another free service on top ( http://services.gisgraphy.com/geoloc/geolocsearch?lat=26.566460&lng=-80.053370&radius=&placetype=city&format=XML&from=1&to=10 ), or construct a more detailed map that color codes all the polygons, not just the timezone bands. This: http://efele.net/maps/tz/world/ has the latter, but is the wrong map projection.
<ev> oh thank god, someone's done the work: http://blog.makerlab.org/2009/05/olson-code-timezones-geekery/
<ev> I can probably build something better off the efele.net stuff, but this will be a good start
<cjwatson> "I'd benchmark it if there was any conceivable contender for a faster solution" :-)
<ev> heh
<JeffP-BR> Hello All. I'm in trouble installing Ubuntu Server from a pen drive in a machine without cdrom drive. I've wrote the ISO image of Ubuntu Server 10.10_beta on the USB drive and the boot process is ok but the ubuntu installer stay asking for a CD rom drive. Does anybody can help me to solve this issue?
<ev> put cdrom-detect/try-usb=true on the kernel command line.  usb-creator does this for you.
<JeffP-BR> Hello ev. Thanks. I'll try this.
<ev> okay, we have a solution for the hostname thing
<ev> I've spoken with Ivanka and we're going to put it back in with some minor changes
<ev> the autogenerated hostname will be username-model
<cjwatson> model?
<ev> where model is grabbed from dmidecode, if set, otherwise it's  username-desktop/laptop or username-ubuntu
<ev> I have no preference on username-chassis vs username-distribution
<ev> sorry, spoken with Ivanka and mpt to be clear
<persia> Just as a side note, I have more than one product where the dmidecode System Information/Product Name is "To Be Filled By O.E.M.".  I have other systems where dmidecode is not available.
<highvoltage> hi! are there issues on i386 with ubiquity atm? on Edubuntu, it stops at the timezone selection (but continues to install) and doesn't show the ubiquity-slideshow
<highvoltage> it works fine on amd64 though
<superm1> highvoltage, this is with current dailies?
<highvoltage> superm1: yep
<highvoltage> I'll try with an ubuntu daily next just to make sure that it's not edubuntu specific
<superm1> highvoltage, can you check if both your amd64 and i386 have the new ubiquity (2.3.17) or if one of them failed to build and it's using the older one?  that's quite peculiar
<highvoltage> they're both on 2.3.17
<superm1> OK then when the i386 gets to the point that it can't proceed any more, open a terminal (ctrl-alt-t will do it) and run ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<highvoltage> ah, the timezone window eventually loaded, it was just slow on i386, weird
<superm1> oh, are you perhaps on a network that can't get to the internet?
<highvoltage> it has internet
<superm1> or needs a proxy to do so at least
<highvoltage> doesn't need a proxy either
<superm1> not anything that stands out to me for what's causing it then
<highvoltage> superm1: turns out I was the problem. I expected a timezone to already be selected when the timezone dialog loaded and that the forward button would be selectable (I think it was like that in previous versions of ubiquity)
<highvoltage> sorry :)
<superm1> well a timezone should have already been selected..
<superm1> it uses a geoip service to try to choose one for you automagically when you have internet access
<highvoltage> I guess something goes wrong there then. it's in a virtual machine that's nat'd, but it has internet access without requiring a proxy being set up
<davmor2> ev: I'm taking it the translations team are still working on the text in the slides?
<ev> they will hopefully be when it lands
<ev> it's currently blocked on Dylan finishing it
<superm1> highvoltage, i just compared 2.3.16 to 2.3.17 and it looks fine to me, my timezone was picked in both.. if you keep running into it, please run ubiquity in debug mode and file a bug
<Riddell> ev: are you still expecting to install libdvdcss from ubiquity?
<ev> Riddell: yeah, it will require an exception, but I planned on doing that this weekend
<superm1> how?  it's not in any repos?
<Riddell> ev: any UI to that or will it just magically work with KDE UI?
<ev> superm1: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<ev> Riddell: magic
<Riddell> cor
<superm1> ev, that just frightens me a bit, wget'ing from a non archive site that hasn't been verified
<ev> superm1: well, that's why it's behind a checkbox.  It's the user's choice to do so.
<highvoltage> superm1: ok, will do
<ev> thoughts on this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/491013/
<ev> ?
<ScottK> Riddell and ev: default hostname on ubiquity-kde 2.3.17 is blank (KDE U/I has always kept it).
<ScottK> Riddell and ev: with ebiquity 2.3.17, the install options I get are "Install them side by side...", "Erase and use entire disk", and "Specify partitions manually (advanced)".  Are those all the ones I'm supposed to have?
<ev> well, there's also use largest free space, but I haven't implemented that yet
<ev> we removed it from the gtk frontend
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Also the hostname was pre-filled on the full disk install, just not side by side.
<ev> eh?
<ScottK> We've kept the hostname in the -kde dialogue all along and when I tried a side by side install just now it was blank.
<ev> ah, I'll fix that in a bit as I'm adding back the gtk hostname as we speak
<ev> it's not dependant on what partitioning method you choose though
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> ev: It's officially kind of odd then.  I get hostname pre-filled in on a full disk install, but not on a sidebyside.
<ev> ...weird
<ev> slightly unsettling.  I wonder if debconf is getting trashed.
<ev> ScottK: can you please provide ubiquity -d logs for both
 * ev meeting
 * ScottK will try.
<ev> the /var/log/installer/debug log will be the most important
<ScottK> OK.  The install is finishing now.
<ScottK> (the one where it wasn't pre-populated)
<scott__> ev: Bug #634279 (This is ScottK)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 634279 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Hostname not pre-populated on ubiquity-kde side by side installs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634279
<ScottK> ev: I figured out what I was doing different.  If I stick with the automatic username (first name from "Your name"), then no hostname.  As soon as I change the username from the pre-picked one, then the hostname fills right away.
 * ScottK adds that to the bug.
<CIA-87> ubiquity: evand * r4306 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-87> ubiquity: Translate latitude and longitude from the Geonames service to its
<CIA-87> ubiquity: respective Olsen timezone database entry.
<ev> ScottK: thanks
<ev> cjwatson: jockey debconf> in the event that I can't crack this chestnut by final freeze, how crackful would it be to simply dpkg-divert the man-db trigger?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-09-10
<ScottK> ev: Speaking of jockey, how crackful would it be to run jockey-text -a when the live session starts up?  If I do that by hand I get working wifi in the live session on my broadcom based netbook.
<superm1> ScottK, without a user agreeing to do it, probably not the best thing to do on the live session
<CIA-87> ubiquity: superm1 * r4307 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/noninteractive.py): Restore the functionality of the noninteractive frontend.
<cjwatson> ev: I don't know if you *can* dpkg-divert away a trigger
<cjwatson> ev: I'm not entirely averse to introducing a way to suppress it via an environment variable
<ev> can dpkg-divert> ah, I hadn't considered that possibility :)
<ev> cjwatson: in the trigger itself?
<ev> sounds reasonable to me if all else fails
<erupter> hi all ppl
<erupter> anybody not afk?
<erupter> i have a problem, probably you could help, i need the installer to leave alone one of the MBRs in my system
<erupter> but it persists on messing up with it
<ev> erupter: is this Maverick?
<erupter> dunno, kubuntu 10.04
<erupter> if you have time, i would explain more clearly
<ev> erupter: oh, there's an advanced button on the summary page, before you click the final install button
<ev> in the dialog that appears is a checkbox to either install or not install the bootloader
<ev> if you uncheck it, the bootloader wont be installed
<erupter> ok but if i don't do that then how can i access the linux install?
<erupter> my problems aroused because i have a software raid array (intel ich9) and a spare disc
<erupter> i set up the bios to use the spare as boot disc (this usually works for windows installations)
<erupter> but after installing the distro i ended up with the bootloader on my raid array
<erupter> and neighter oses booting
<ev> in that dialog you can also pick which disk or partition you want to install the bootloader to
<erupter> ok i'll try then thaks
<erupter> hope this helps me :p
<ev> sure thing
<erupter> have a nice day
<ev> you too
<cjwatson> ev: yeah
<erupter> looks like it hangs on loading...
<erupter> it has installed and has started as it should but now it has hang with the kubuntu loading screen...
<CIA-87> ubiquity: evand * r4308 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Add back the hostname entry (LP: #628087).
<ev> I still have to do the dmidecode dance, just wanted to get things back to a sane state first.
<ev> oh and fix the KDE hostname bug.
<erupter> ok looks like it's now starting...
<persia> ev, So, which value from dmidecode are you using?
<ev> persia: I'm not sure.  Is there a field that is more often set than not? Family?
<persia> Values for Family for a couple machines that support dmidecode here are "To Be Filled By O.E.M." and "Other"
<ev> We could filter those out, or are you making the point that there are lots of bogus values?
<persia> I think Chassis/Type is closest, but I have one machine with the value "Lunch Box" there, so I'm not sure it's well standardised.  Also seems an even mix of "Desktop" and "Desktop Case"
<ev> the idea is to use something somewhat unique
<persia> I take it as a given there are lots of bogus values for every dmidecode entry.  That said, having irregular hardware, I'd like to help you find one that is more sensible, and make sure we can support it (e.g. contains spaces)
<ev> so if I install Ubuntu on several devices, I don't end up with the same hostname
<ev> unique but still attractive*
<persia> Right.  I think Chassis/Type is probably cleanest, as long as we can support spaces (swich to more hypens, maybe?)
<ev> indeed, spaces would be subbed with hyphens
<ev> I have "Notebook" for Chassis Type though.
<persia> I'd recommend limiting to ~15 characters, to avoid matching "To Be Filled By O.E.M."
<ev> fairly generic
<ev> 15 characters> good idea
<persia> Yeah, but "ev-notebook" vs. "ev-desktop" vs. "ev-lunch-box" allows some differentiation.
<ev> sure, but is there no field that would give us something like ev-thinkpad-x61
<ev> Is version often not set?
<persia> Chassis/Version?
<ev> not set here
<ev> system version is
<ev> (mind you I haven't read through the spec, I'm just going off how dmidecode the binary prints this)
<persia> System/version is "001", "To Be Filled by O.E.M", "1.0" on the dmidecode capable machines on my desk.
 * persia also
<persia> System/Family looks better here "CFY7-1", "To Be Filled By O.E.M", "Macmini"
<ev> ah, system family works
<ev> as that's thinkpad x61 as well
<ev> I'll do a quick survey of Millbank
<persia> Good plan.
<ev> to make sure at least the major have it set
<persia> Next bit: what about machines that don't have dmidecode?
<ev> we fall back to username-{desktop,laptop}
<ev> where desktop/laptop is determined by laptop-detect
<persia> How do we make that determination?
<persia> Ah, OK.
<persia> Hrm.  Seems that relies on either having a battery interface *OR* having dmidecode.
<ev> Anyone know if there's a reliable way to get the used blocks on any supported linux filesystem without actually mounting it?  Something in the superblock perhaps?
<ev> persia: battery interface?  The path is try dmidecode, if that fails or doesn't exist, try running laptop-detect (which we've always run to determine the hostname).
<persia> Right.  laptop-detect checks for batteries, and runs dmidecode.
<ev> ah, so then your argument is to not try laptop-detect at all and simply go straight to ubuntu-desktop?
<persia> No.  I've no argument at all.
<ev> :)
<persia> I have an unsolved issue of what to do with devices with unused battery interfaces (e.g. the ARM boards folks are using)
<persia> Not supporting them cleanly is *not* a regression, but now that I understand the path, there's a chance of possibly supporting them in the future.
<ev> gotcha
<persia> Might also affect small home-built whatevers.  Or some NAS boxes that have built-in batteries as internal semi-UPS, etc.
<cjwatson> FWIW on my Dell Latitude D830, System/Family is blank, System/Manufacturer is "Dell Inc.", System/Product Name is "Latitude D830", Chassis/Type is "Portable"
<cjwatson> I imagine you'll want fallbacks or something
<persia> System/Product Name looks good here: "CF-Y7AW1AXS", "Macmini3,1", "To Be Filled By O.E.M." (the last would be too long, and fall back to "desktop")
<ev> good call
<persia> Base Board/Product Name also has full support here "MacF22C86C8", "CFY7-1", "MCP7A-ION"
<cjwatson> "0HN341"
<persia> That's not very informative.
<cjwatson> and on my server, "i440BX-W83977 (BH6 V1.1)"
<persia> Do servers get the same logic applied?
<ev> Either of you have any thoughts on the filesystem question, or is that a lost cause?
<cjwatson> which also has blank System/Product Name and System/Manufacturer, no System/Family at all, and Chassis/Type "Desktop", so that's probably a bit of a loss
<soren> ev: Why the "without mounting it" requirement?
<cjwatson> well, it was originally a desktop :-)
<ev> I'm not too concerned about servers ;)
<persia> Ah :)
 * persia thinks most server folk set hostname via DNS in advance anyway
<cjwatson> you want to avoid mounting filesystems so that you don't replay journals
<cjwatson> if possible
<ev> soren: don't we have issues with replaying journals on hibernated systems?
<ev> ah, beat me to it
<cjwatson> libparted might be able to tell you?
<ev> for what it's worth, this is for the resize widget in the partitioner, saying "Files, X GB used" instead of "Unknown operating system"
<soren> Just use blockdev to set it to read-only?
<cjwatson> ev: I thought partman already had an interface for that
<ev> I thought the d-i team tried that and it failed spectacularly
<ev> blockdev --setro, that is
<cjwatson> d-i should use blockdev, there were just some tedious things to deal with
<soren> ev: Exactly.
<cjwatson> but anyway, I don't think you need to go down that route
<cjwatson> this is what the resize range stuff in partman is for
<cjwatson> and I thought that ubiquity already interpreted that
<ev> ah, I thought it just shelled out to resize2fs for that
<ev> or are you saying, use the lower bound as the size used
<ev> err upper bound
<cjwatson> that's what I'm saying, yes
<ev> errr partition size - upper bound
<ev> coffee, need cofee
<ev> awesome
<ev> thanks everyone
<cjwatson> the value you get as the minimum resizable size of the filesystem is as near as damnit the size used
<cjwatson> I mean, it does shell out to tune2fs in the case of ext[234], but that's the information you want anyway
<cjwatson> and best to avoid ext2-specific code in ubiquity IMO
<ev> indeed
<ev> brilliant
<ogra> ev, please dont forget that dmidecode only works on systems with a BIOS
<ev> ogra: indeed, that's why we have the fallback
<ogra> and thanks so much for adding the hostname feature back :)
<ev> sure thing.  I still want to ultimately get rid of it, but clearly we're not ready yet
<ogra> yeah
<ev> sabdfl wants this as part of the solution: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/634187
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 634187 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Detect hostname collisions using avahi (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged]
<persia> ogra, If you have any bright ideas on how to make laptop-detect more robust to do more than just check for batteries or Chassis/Type=="Notebook"|"Portable" or to try to differentiate phone/handheld/netbook/laptop/desktop or just differentiate dev boards, it may be interesting.
<ogra> we could have a BOF at UDS ;)
<ogra> i dont have bright ideas beyond either a database or parsing additional info from i.e. /proc/cpuinfo (on arm for example)
<persia> ev, Do you think you'd have time at UDS to participate in such a thing, or would you not care, as long as we can produce useful strings?
<ev> I'm most concerned about having useful strings, but if you think it would be helpful for me to be there, put me as required and I'll make the time.l
<persia> Up to you :)  If we have such a spec, I'll definitely at least subscribe you (and let you select whether you are required)
<ev> okay
<ogra> well, on arm the useful strings live in the hardware line of /proc/cpuinfo usually (thats also where all other tools look)
<ogra> i guess its up to the arm team to develop and supply such a püatch once the function is there :)
<persia> The same kind of thing ought work for powerpc as well, although there may be better sources of information.
<ogra> yes, ppc has nvram to read from iirc
<ogra> on arm cpuinfo is the only common thing among all boards
<persia> At least on my powerpc machines, cat /proc/cpuinfo is likely to have more human-readable information on the device that the output of nvsetenv.
<persia> Anyway, let's save this discussion until *after* release :)
<CIA-87> ubiquity: evand * r4309 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-87> ubiquity: * Use a block device icon for cases where we cannot detect the
<CIA-87> ubiquity:  operating system on a partition.
<CIA-87> ubiquity: * Set the amount of used space on a partition that we presume contains
<CIA-87> ubiquity:  no operating system (LP: #626299).
<ScottK> superm1: You're probably right (re restricted drivers in live session).  Something to consider for the next UDS for design.
<ev> :q
<ev> whoops
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r4310 trunk/ (debian/changelog gui/gtk/stepUserInfo.ui):
<CIA-41> ubiquity: Make requiring a password to log in the default again, matching the
<CIA-41> ubiquity: behavior in the previous version of Ubuntu.
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r4311 trunk/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.templates): Use the correct string for the resize partition option.
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r4312 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-41> ubiquity: Set the size of the disk on the automatic partitioning page
<CIA-41> ubiquity: (LP: #626299).
<superm1> ev, re dpkg-diverting the trigger, its a live filesystem - you can probably just rm it can't you?
<ev> well, I wanted to undo the change afterwards
<superm1> it's not like you are making that change in /target though
<superm1> but if you want to undo it, just mv it to trigger.old to run jockey, and move it back?
<ev> sure, though I'm going to try Colin's suggestion of adding a flag to man-db
<ev> just as soon as I finish with building a big table of common locations for the product name in DMI
<ev> superm1: I don't suppose you know where they occur on all of your systems?
<superm1>  /sys/class/dmi/id/product_name
<ev> is it always system product name?
<superm1> it should always be that directory, first half is line of business (eg vostro, inspiron, etc) and second half is model number
<ev> I'm assuming you mean file
<ev> but noted
<ev> thanks!
<superm1> yeah i mean that file
<superm1> re persia's recommendation to only cover up to 15 characters long names, i'm not sure that would continue to work.  if you go an look at something like Latitude E6410XFR, that would be too long
<superm1> so probably better to just filter out those bad ones like To Be Filled by O.E.M
<ev> indeed, will do
<superm1> ScottK, well as you saw that for the newer generation of broadcom cards they've been open sourced, hopefully it becomes less of something that needs to be worried about over time
<ScottK> superm1: True.
<ScottK> OTOH, all the hard work is done now, it's a shame not to take advantage of it.
<ev> I had a chat with the kernel team about this.  The new driver doesn't work with 42XX and non-SSB adapters as I understand it, equally it will be a post-release thing, so we couldn't take advantage of it in the installer anyway.
<CIA-41> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1358 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/dove.cfg debian/changelog): Move dove to 2.6.32-410 kernels.
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r4313 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-41> ubiquity: Use dmidecode to get a more unique suffix for the hostname
<CIA-41> ubiquity: (LP: #628087).
<CIA-41> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1359 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu25
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r4314 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-usersetup.py):
<CIA-41> ubiquity: Also generate a sample hostname when generating a sample username
<CIA-41> ubiquity: (LP: #634279).
<ev> cjwatson: given bug #635040, what are your thoughts on not raising that exception anymore?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 635040 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed during install - no bootloader (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635040
<ev> the "oh bother, no bootloader" one, that is.
<cjwatson> I guess we could demote it to a log message, yes.  But why's it happening here?  armel/dove is supposed to be handled by the flash_kernel component.
<cjwatson> we're hitting an else that suggests that archdetect is producing the wrong output?
<ev> indeed, followed up in the bug
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r4315 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-41> ubiquity: Only set the next button to 'Install Now' when not on the first
<CIA-41> ubiquity: partitioning page.
<persia> ev, Thought on data source validation: checkbox runs dmidecode: it may be that there's thousands of values stored in the checkbox DB in LP (helps find bad values to filter, strong candidates, etc.)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-09-11
<CIA-41> ubiquity: superm1 * r4316 ubiquity/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-41> ubiquity: * Disable GVFS fuse daemon while in ubiquity-dm
<CIA-41> ubiquity: * Remove oem user with userdel rather than deluser (the latter didn't support
<CIA-41> ubiquity:  doing it while oem was logged in) (LP: #624888)
<CIA-41> ubiquity: * Run oem-config-wrapper as the user oem rather than root.
<CIA-41> ubiquity:  - Fixes issues with pulseaudio applet not working
<CIA-41> ubiquity:  - Prevents root terminals from ctrl-alt-t (LP: #594233)
<CIA-41> ubiquity: superm1 * r4317 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-41> ubiquity: Disable general terminals from ctrl-alt-t unless running in debug mode.
<CIA-41> ubiquity: (LP: #594233)
<ev> ctrl-alt-t> I didn't know you could do that.
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r4318 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-timezone.py): Fix transposed latitude and longitude in geonames lookup.
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r4319 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-timezone.py): Provide a version parameter to the geoname lookup.
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r4320 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-41> ubiquity: Show the number of partitions that will be deleted when in 'use
<CIA-41> ubiquity: entire disk' mode.
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r4321 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Remove Pango markup from the debconf templates where possible.
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r4322 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Properly set the partition widget description label.
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r4323 trunk/debian/changelog: LP bug references.
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r4324 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-41> ubiquity: Use a GtkMenuBar rather than a GtkMenu as the source of the dark
<CIA-41> ubiquity: styling to match recent changes to the default theme.
<jhansonxi> Is there any way to set Nautilus Places during installation with preseed or kickstart?  I need to add /home/local and /home/public to all users.  XDG seems to only handle the "well known" directories and they have to be relative.  Setting .gtk-bookmarks in skel doesn't work as Nautilus wants absolute paths and presetting them causes an override and all the default places are missing.
 * jhansonxi thinks he hears crickets...
<ScottK> !weekend | jhansonxi
<ubot2> jhansonxi: It's a weekend. Often on weekends the paid developers and a lot of the community may not be around to answer your question. Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would or try again during the working week.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-09-12
<CIA-41> ubiquity: evand * r4325 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): Properly start a ConsoleKit session (LP: #631538).
<shtylman> superm1: hey... I have a buddy who has an insiron 1720 who is trying to install lucid but is getting some errors regarding /dev/loop0. He says it is a known problem but there doesn't seem to be a fix
<shtylman> superm1: does any of that ring a bell? is there no way to install lucid with this problem happening?
<superm1> shtylman, doesn't ring a bell to me.  could he file a bug with apport to get all the details and error message in place?
<shtylman> superm1: he says the cd never even boots
<shtylman> superm1: says same problem with meerkat
<superm1> can he install from USB maybe instead?
<shtylman> superm1: says the computer doesn't support that
<shtylman> :)
<superm1> i guess it is a bit of an older box
<shtylman> 5 years I think
<superm1> well i'm guessing he's thrown at an initramfs prompt where its having a hard time mounting the squashfs?
<superm1> so at that prompt there should be a log file casper.log that should hopefully tell a bit more of this tale
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> superm1: I think I will ask him to bring me the laptop and I can pull that file off it
<superm1> shtylman, what did you guys end up deciding on for how to be able to switch between kubuntu netbook and standard?
<shtylman> superm1: iirc riddell modded one of the startup scripts
<superm1> so the users won't get a choice in the installer then?
<shtylman> superm1: not that I can think of
<shtylman> superm1: but honestly I haven't touched on the subject this cycle so am not aware of all the facts
<superm1> ah i see
<superm1> did you see what stgraber ended up doing for edubuntu to be able to enable une?  http://www.stgraber.org/2010/09/10/edubuntu-gets-new-installer
<shtylman> superm1: looks nice
<superm1> shtylman, a short google says to maybe try booting with 'nousb' http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/f/topic-3-8-19630-0.html
<shtylman> superm1: interesting... will try that
<CIA-41> ubiquity: superm1 * r4326 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-41> ubiquity: Grab focus of the slideshow when it starts, keeping focus off the expander
<CIA-41> ubiquity: in automatic mode.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-09-05
<TREllis> Hi, I'm doing an install using a custom repo (created via reprepro). It fails on tasksel and I see I don't have any task values in Packages.gz, is there any way to import them or another repo tool that supports them (anything that doesn't create a full mirror) ?
<cjwatson> they're exposed in indices/ in the archive, and look for "extra overrides" in your repository building tool
<cjwatson> at least, that's what apt-ftparchive calls them
<TREllis> cjwatson: thanks
<stgraber> releasing a new ubiquity so that we get Martin's gobject fix, was quite annoying yesterday at the global jam
<cjwatson> sounds wise
<TREllis> cjwatson: could you point me to an example indices file that has the tasks? I don't see them in lucid's override files
<TREllis> override file*
<cjwatson> TREllis: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/indices/override.lucid.extra.main
<cjwatson> extra overrides, as I say :)
<TREllis> the long story is that I'm doing some net installs that use a partial archive mirror and want tasks to work
<TREllis> ahhhh .extra. bah :) thanks
<stgraber> doh, seems like pitti's gobject change broke the test suite ;) fixing it now and re-uploading
<TREllis> cjwatson: thanks so much, got it working now... just to note that reprepro doesn't process per-arch overrides in it's DebOverride field, just packagename only, so stripping the /i386 bits from it and adding the DebOverride option to the conf/distributions file sorts it
<cjwatson> cool - never used reprepro so wouldn't have been able to advise there
#ubuntu-installer 2011-09-06
<CIA-31> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1527 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu61
<CIA-31> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1528 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/omap4.cfg debian/changelog): Move armel/omap4 to 3.0.0-1204 kernels.
<CIA-31> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1529 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu62
<bdmurray> ev: do you still work on usb-creator?  I'm looking at bug 826716
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 826716 in usb-creator "error "uncaught exception", "no such file or directory" creating persistent usb key" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/826716
<CIA-31> ubiquity: superm1 * r4930 ubiquity/ (bin/oem-config-remove-gtk debian/changelog):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Reorder the imports in oem-config-remove-gtk to fix an import error due
<CIA-31> ubiquity: the fallbacks in aptdaemon.
<CIA-31> user-setup: superm1 * r244 user-setup/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply): add 1.28ubuntu19 that was not committed to bzr
<CIA-31> user-setup: superm1 * r245 user-setup/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply):
<CIA-31> user-setup: In the oem-config scenario, just sed out the oem user for the correct user
<CIA-31> user-setup: as the rest of the lightdm config is put in place already from install.
<CIA-31> user-setup: superm1 * r246 user-setup/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply):
<CIA-31> user-setup: Don't restrict guest login from login screen if autologin was configured,
<CIA-31> user-setup: just restrict autologin for guest specifically.
<CIA-31> user-setup: superm1 * r247 user-setup/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu20
<CIA-31> ubiquity: superm1 * r4931 ubiquity/debian/changelog: add a bug number for oem-config-remove-gtk problems
<stgraber> kentb: ping
<DystaN> okay
<DystaN> I am Running Windows 7
<DystaN> I have two partitions
<DystaN> C: has windows in it
<DystaN> and the D: has the backup
<DystaN> trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 from a Flash Drive
<DystaN> and I cannot resize D: to ubuntu
<DystaN> it says that the partition is too small to be resized
<DystaN> I just wished to allocate a little of the D: to swap memory and then the conventional Ubuntu Partition
<DystaN> how can I do it ?
#ubuntu-installer 2011-09-07
<CIA-31> ubiquity: superm1 * r4932 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-wireless.py):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Show the wireless page after either prepare or language to make sure
<CIA-31> ubiquity: it shows in both ubiquity and oem-config modes.
<ogra_> the ubiquity source package has some .THIS .OTHER ... cruft in it
<ogra_> seems a changelog merge failed or so
<cjwatson> stgraber: ^- you did the last upload
<stgraber> ogra_: in 2.7.27? where exactly in the source package?
<stgraber> ogra_: oh, found it, in the netcfg source package
<ogra_> stgraber, yeah, right
<stgraber> ok, it's been around for a while apparently. 2.7.25 already had it
<stgraber> cjwatson: ok, tracked it down to your netcfg upload (1.63ubuntu2 to 1.68ubuntu1). The packaging branch is clean but something must have gone wrong on your machine. (https://launchpadlibrarian.net/76955639/netcfg_1.63ubuntu2_1.68ubuntu1.diff.gz)
<cjwatson> hmm, that's bizarre, those files aren't in my working tree although I do see them in the tarball
<stgraber> ogra_: is that causing an actual problem other than being a bit ugly? (any reason to do a no-change-upload of netcfg?)
<ogra_> no, i just noticed it and was to lazy (and didnt find it important enough) to file a bug
<cjwatson> I'll do a no-change upload now
<cjwatson> netcfg is cheap enough
<CIA-31> netcfg: cjwatson * r1268 ubuntu/debian/changelog: Rebuild source package without spurious BASE/THIS/OTHER files.
<CIA-31> netcfg: cjwatson * r1269 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.68ubuntu2
<CIA-31> usb-creator: cjwatson * r355 trunk/ (5 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-31> usb-creator: Ensure that at least /bin, /sbin, /usr/bin, and /usr/sbin are on PATH
<CIA-31> usb-creator: (LP: #826716).
<CIA-31> usb-creator: cjwatson * r356 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/backends/udisks/backend.py): Fix bad method call in UDisksBackend.format_failed (LP: #806611).
<CIA-31> usb-creator: cjwatson * r357 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.2.33
<ev> bdmurray: yes, I do, but I see cjwatson fixed it. (Thanks!)
<cjwatson> The root cause is some grotty gdm/PAM interaction bug I think
<cjwatson> But usb-creator should handle that situation anyway so I don't feel bad about the workaround
<ev> stgraber: what was the reasoning behind disabling the indicator test? (I think we should make a habit out of adding comments to any skipIf(true, ...) we add
<ev> cjwatson: ah, right
<stgraber> ev: Martin's change to set_indicator_keymaps makes it just return with "warnings.warn('set_indicator_keymaps: this function currently does not work')"
<stgraber> ev: seemed appropriate to do the same with the test for now
<ev> ah, apols, I only skimmed the log
<stgraber> I think the issue is that xklavier hasn't been ported to pygi yet so the function had to be disabled to avoid crashes
<stgraber> would be nice to know if there's an ETA on having that fixed though
<CIA-31> ubiquity: superm1 * r4933 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Call out to find_next_step even on non debconf driven pages. (LP: #843237)
<CIA-31> ubiquity: superm1 * r4934 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py): Don't assume /target is where the new face is being put.
<superm1> bdmurray, ping
<superm1> just wanted to run this by you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/684718/
<superm1> and ev , you in favor of that this late in cycle? (it has a string change too)
<bdmurray> superm1: looking
<bdmurray> superm1: That's great.  Is it  translatable though?  I'd prefer if it wasn't.
<superm1> bdmurray, why would you prefer it's not translatable?
<bdmurray> superm1: well we really want bug reports in english not swahili (or what have you)
<superm1> bdmurray, oh.  the text will be translatable for that error popup (just as before in the one that sent you to ubuntu-bug), and then apport will be shown in the native language only if translations are loaded in the livefs for that language
<superm1> it's up to the user to decide what language to file the rest of the bug in though
<bdmurray> Okay, I think the diff is a good idea
<superm1> okay cool.  i'll commit it.  ev, if you've got any concerns, feel free to change accordingly
<CIA-31> ubiquity: superm1 * r4935 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: When the installer crashes, file a bug using apport-bug rather than
<CIA-31> ubiquity: directing users to a terminal window. (LP: #843933)
<CIA-31> ubiquity: superm1 * r4936 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Fix the colors in the oem-config language selector. (LP: #838672)
<CIA-31> ubiquity: superm1 * r4937 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-31> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: netcfg 1.68ubuntu2,
<CIA-31> ubiquity: user-setup 1.28ubuntu20.
<CIA-31> ubiquity: superm1 * r4938 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.28
<powera> how much swap size with 4gb? or without swap?
#ubuntu-installer 2011-09-08
<ev> superm1: looks okay
<ev> thanks!
<charlie-tca> Probable regression with bug 840094
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 840094 in ubiquity "[xubuntu] There is no screen title" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/840094
<charlie-tca> This was working in beta1 testing
<superm1> charlie-tca, you are missing a GTK3 theme
<superm1> charlie-tca, for mythbuntu we set it using casper
<superm1> otherwise it won't affect the only-session
<charlie-tca> we have to have a gtk3 theme to have ubiquity work?
<charlie-tca> It works from the live session, though.
<superm1> yeah that's why mythbuntu has a casper hook
<superm1> it sets the theme for the only session
<superm1> in the live session, XFCE is able to do it fine
<CIA-117> partman-base: cjwatson * r1350 ubuntu/ (75 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 151
<CIA-117> partman-base: cjwatson * r1351 ubuntu/debian/changelog: unnecessary merge delta
<CIA-117> partman-base: cjwatson * r1352 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 151ubuntu1
<kyleN> ev, superm1: hi. does live mode generally require ubiquity-<frontend>? I have a stripped down project that only uses debian-installer and boots only to terminal. works fine, but live mode fails.
<kyleN> naturally, there is no user (since in this system the only user is created in debian-installer)
<kyleN> so there is no oem-config, for example
<kyleN> actually, scratch that. it does boot to terminal with user: ubuntu
<kyleN> it just looked so weired I thought it failed (white background, black text, for one)
<superm1> ubiquity live mode will require a ubiquity frontend
<superm1> specifically one like gtk or kde.  debconf and noninteractive will run in a terminal
#ubuntu-installer 2011-09-09
 * cjwatson has about his fifteenth go at this partman-crypto patch
<cjwatson> on the upside I think the code change is now getting smaller
<cjwatson> oho!  a correct /etc/crypttab.  progress
<CIA-117> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r715 ubuntu/ (79 files in 8 dirs):
<CIA-117> partman-crypto: Add an "Activate existing encrypted volumes" option to the
<CIA-117> partman-crypto: partman-crypto main menu. If selected, this searches for existing
<CIA-117> partman-crypto: volumes, and for each one prompts for its passphrase and attempts to
<CIA-117> partman-crypto: open it; it then returns directly to the partitioning menu (closes:
<CIA-117> partman-crypto: #451535, LP: #420080).
<CIA-117> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r716 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 47ubuntu3
#ubuntu-installer 2011-09-10
<dns53> i have found a minor bug with the ubuntu installer in oneric, how do i file a bug with it?
<cjwatson> dns53: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+filebug (if the text-mode installer) or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug (if you mean the graphical installer)
<cjwatson> dns53: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<cjwatson> (actually, you might need to add ?no-redirect to the end of those)
<dns53> i've filed the bug, just a minor one, if you enable the extras repository it points to:     deb-src http://extras.ubuntu.co/ubuntu oneiric main
#ubuntu-installer 2011-09-11
<CIA-117> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1530 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.0.0-11 kernels.
<CIA-117> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1531 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu63
#ubuntu-installer 2012-09-03
<jibel> xnox, have your fixes to geoname been pushed to production ?
<xnox> jibel: no, not yet.
<jibel> xnox, ok, I'll wait before filing new bugs. any ETA ?
<xnox> jibel: the priority has been bumped twice. And the comment on the comment on the bug report about "geoname lookups" fixed, I think is bogus.
<xnox> jibel: please file bugs, cause I am running a local instance and can test with new database.
<xnox> jibel: no ETA as far as I know.
<xnox> jibel: RT #55554 if you want to follow =)
<jibel> xnox, thanks :)
<jibel> xnox, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-geonames/+bug/1045224
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1045224 in ubuntu-geonames "search string 'Pari' doesn't return 'Paris' " [Undecided,New]
<xnox> Is there a CIA commits replacement that we can use?!
<xnox> since cia.vc is broken =(
<cjwatson> Probably best just don't worry about it for now
<CIA-4> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5604 trunk/ (4 files in 2 dirs): Tweaks to support ubiquity-slideshow's new file structure and parameter format (LP: #1035806)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5618 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.26
<CIA-4> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5614 trunk/debian/real-po/ (76 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-4> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5615 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.25
<CIA-4> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5619 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py): Fix manual partinioning edit dialog (LP: #1044545)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5617 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py): Fix renamed translation strings (LP: #1044299)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5619 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py): Fix manual partinioning edit dialog (LP: #1044545)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5615 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.25
<xnox> woohoo. fixed bzr-cia. Submitting merge proposal
<cjwatson> oh, it wasn't a server-side bug?
<cjwatson> d'oh, assumptions
<xnox> cjwatson: s|cia.navi.cx|cia.vc| apparently bzr-cia was using "deprecated" host name
<cjwatson> Ah
<cjwatson> It looked exactly like previous occasions where the server was transiently down
<xnox> jelmer merged the fix, so bzr pull =)
<cjwatson> I use the packaged version
<xnox> i just have many checkouts in bazaar/plugins/
<xnox> cjwatson: I see there was/is automated GUI testing for ubiquity. Is it still available? And can I run it manually?
<cjwatson> Not sure exactly what you mean
<cjwatson> There's the test suite
<cjwatson> Beyond that I have no idea
<xnox> the ATK based Linux Desktop Testing project, to actually click the gui buttons
<xnox> or something like that
<cjwatson> I was never involved in that and I don't know how far it got
<cjwatson> Or who was doing it
<xnox> hmmm....
<CIA-4> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5620 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py): Fix display of installation medium mounted grid. (LP: #1044717)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5621 trunk/debian/changelog:
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Also used pylint to find check for undefined/missing attributes in the
<CIA-4> ubiquity: ubi-partman.py. Needs integration into build system.
<cjwatson> Really?  Last I looked pylint had so many FPs it wasn't worth it
<cjwatson> Maybe try pocketlint instead?
<xnox> cjwatson: yeah it does generate a lot of noise but with little help from grep&sed it would have caught last two bug-fix uploads =/
<xnox> which i have now quickly run manually.
<cjwatson> Fair enough
<ffeldhaus> Hi, we are currently deploying a large compute cluster with Ubuntu. The nodes are diskless and we run everything from the central (powerful) NFS server. The installation of Ubuntu is a bit of a struggle as we didn't find a way to install it to an NFS root. Are there any suggestions how to install Ubuntu directly on NFS for diskless servers?
<xnox> ffeldhaus1: I think you should look into documentation about installing ltsp server
<xnox> ffeldhaus1: that is usually done using the edubuntu cd or the alternative cd
<xnox> ffeldhaus1: this is the way to use thin clients
<xnox> ffeldhaus1: although you want servers.....
<xnox> ffeldhaus1: look into / google for debian-installer pre-seeding nfsroot installations.
<ffeldhaus1> I don't think the LTSP way would work as we would need a running Ubuntu for that
<ffeldhaus1> the general setup is, that we are using Foreman to deploy new servers and do unattended installations on the servers. Afterwards we configure the servers using puppet manifests
<ffeldhaus1> the unattended installations should go straight to the nfsroot and not onto a local disk
<ffeldhaus1> as far as I understand the debian-installer it is currently not possible to tell it, to install to an nfsroot
<xnox> ffeldhaus1: you need to boot the installer the right way and do network/pxeboot with pre-seeding
<xnox> first google results shows how to use it
<xnox> http://www.jukie.net/bart/blog/nfsroot-on-debian
<ffeldhaus1> if I understand that post correctly, they are using debootstrap to install the OS. We already found that and it might work,but it requires another server with installed OS to run the debootstrap utility
<ffeldhaus1> I just thought it would be possible to use the existing preseed files to get the Ubuntu system up and running similar to the way I would do it for installation on a local disk
<CIA-4> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5622 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Correctly apply styles to the title & progress sections and not the
<CIA-4> ubiquity: centre piece. This means themes are no longer required to provide non
<CIA-4> ubiquity: standard @dark_[fb]g_color colors, instead 'menubar' Gtk CSS style is
<CIA-4> ubiquity: used. This also fixes long standing a11y issues in HighContrast themes
<CIA-4> ubiquity: & requirements for non-standard color definitions. (LP: #744283)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-09-04
<jibel> xnox, is it possible to configure LVM from the manual partitioner in Ubiquity or it is not implemented yet ?
<xnox> not implemented yet.
<jibel> ack
<CIA-11> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5622 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_misc.py ubiquity/misc.py):
<CIA-11> ubiquity: Fix missing parentheses that caused removable installation media
<CIA-11> ubiquity: sometimes to be selected as the default GRUB device (LP: #987418).
<CIA-11> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5623 trunk/ (155 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad (LP: #1045695).
<CIA-11> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5412 precise-proposed/ (debian/changelog tests/test_misc.py ubiquity/misc.py):
<CIA-11> ubiquity: Fix missing parentheses that caused removable installation media
<CIA-11> ubiquity: sometimes to be selected as the default GRUB device (LP: #987418).
<xnox> russian ubiquity translation has a double entendre.... lol.
<xnox> french ubiquity expands/shrinks like an accordion during lvm installations
<CIA-11> partman-auto-lvm: dmitrij.ledkov * r254 partman-auto-lvm-ubuntu/ (debian/changelog perform_recipe_by_lvm): Set locale to "C" when calling vgs for available free space. (LP: #1045812)
<jibel> xnox, right, I saw that, but didn't file a bug yet. not B1 critical IMO
<xnox> jibel: still funny =) please file it in French and use word accordion =)
<jibel> also ubiquity doesn't fit on a netbook screen
<xnox> jibel: it does in some locales
 * xnox *grins*
<CIA-11> partman-auto-lvm: dmitrij.ledkov * r255 partman-auto-lvm-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 45ubuntu1
<jibel> just a matter of 1 or 2px
<xnox> jibel: I wonder if that is a theme change issue & we need to adjust ourselves. the slideshows are off exactly by 1 or 2px
<xnox> sometimes
<CIA-11> partman-auto-lvm: dmitrij.ledkov * r254 partman-auto-lvm-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 45ubuntu1
<ogra_> i think that goes hand in hand with the scrollbar issue of the slideshow
<CIA-11> partman-auto-lvm: dmitrij.ledkov * r255 partman-auto-lvm-ubuntu/ (debian/changelog perform_recipe_by_lvm): Set locale to "C" when calling vgs for available free space. (LP: #1045812)
<CIA-11> partman-auto-lvm: dmitrij.ledkov * r256 partman-auto-lvm-ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 45ubuntu2
<xnox> ogra_: are the scrollbars only started to appear after switch from unity-2d to llvmpipe?
<ogra_> no, i have seen them from the very first tests of quantal on
<xnox> hmmm
<ogra_> and its gone on my panda images
<ogra_> but i see it on the ac100 (1024x600) even though there is enough space around the window
<xnox> webkit regression?! gtk+ regression?!
<xnox> dunno....
<ogra_> either yeah
<ogra_> or its the way ubiquity determines the size of the embedded webkit stuff
<ogra_> not surre it sets that (and i'm to lazy to dig through it atm)
<xnox> ogra_: slideshow's config options or fallback to hard-coded value.
<xnox>          try:
<xnox>                 cfg = configparser.ConfigParser()
<xnox>                 cfg.read(os.path.join(self.slideshow, 'slideshow.conf'))
<xnox>                 config_width = int(cfg.get('Slideshow', 'width'))
<xnox>                 config_height = int(cfg.get('Slideshow', 'height'))
<xnox>             except:
<xnox>                 config_width = 752
<xnox>                 config_height = 442
<xnox>             self.webkit_scrolled_window.set_size_request(
<xnox>                 config_width, config_height)
<ogra_> hmm, and are the vars still 'width' and 'height' in slideshow.conf ?
<ogra_> might be that we always fall back to the hardcoded and that the hardcoded value is 1px to small or so
<xnox> ev: do you know how the magical 752 & 442 where calculated?
<ev> xnox: I think I got that off superm1
<ev> it might be 800 - 48 (presumably the width of the unity dock)
<ev> 442 would be 460 - 16 px for something? maybe?
<ev> I probably should've put a comment in the code :)
<xnox> top bar + the progress expander
<xnox> + window decorator
<superm1> i don't recall for sure, but i suspect it was trial and error
<superm1> or maybe it was copied from the more common slideshow theme
<xnox> superm1: so no magical formulae that involves imperial units? =) we have scrollbars appearing sometimes in the slideshow now.
<xnox> in quantal that is.
<superm1> xnox: well that problem has been there for a while that it shows sometimes i think
<superm1> that except clause shouldn't be root cause because the width and height are both specified in the config
<xnox> superm1: do you think X.org/gtk/theme/webkit changes could have affected it at all?
<superm1> potentially, sure
<superm1> the scrollbars came up so infrequently before that it wasn't ever investigated in depth i think
<xnox> superm1: the fallback values match the values in the ubuntu-slideshow config
<superm1> ah i see
<xnox> superm1: as debug I could put a log statement with the child widget's natural size request.....
<superm1> yeah that's probably a good start
<CIA-11> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5624 trunk/:
<CIA-11> ubiquity: Correctly apply styles to the title & progress sections and not the
<CIA-11> ubiquity: centre piece. This means themes are no longer required to provide non
<CIA-11> ubiquity: standard @dark_[fb]g_color colors, instead 'menubar' Gtk CSS style is
<CIA-11> ubiquity: used. This also fixes long standing a11y issues in HighContrast themes
<CIA-11> ubiquity: & requirements for non-standard color definitions. (LP: #744283)
<xnox> ignore
<xnox> this is local.
<CIA-11> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5624 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-11> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: partman-auto-lvm
<CIA-11> ubiquity: 45ubuntu2.
 * xnox waiting for the test builds & unit tests to finish
<CIA-11> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5625 trunk/debian/changelog: Add bug # reference
<CIA-11> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5626 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.29
#ubuntu-installer 2012-09-05
<jibel> xnox, I filed bug 1046167, bug 1046168 and bug 1046175 this morning
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1046167 in ubiquity "Cannot use manual partitioner if an LVM partition already exists" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046167
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1046168 in ubiquity "Manual partitioner: Removing an existing LVM partition fails with exit status 141" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046168
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1046175 in ubiquity "[regression] Manual partitioner only creates primary partitions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046175
<jibel> xnox, the first 2 bugs can be release noted IMO since it affects systems with an existing LVM and if someone wants to wipe his existing installation there is a command line workaround
<jibel> xnox, but I'm wondering about the 3rd one as it severely limits the capacity of the manual partitioner
<cjwatson> Yikes
<cjwatson> Though I'm not sure we've ever actually complied with the part of the UX specification you quote
<cjwatson> Fairly sure it's just been an option you get to select ...
<cjwatson> But I haven't looked at xnox's refactoring of the manual partitioner at all really
<jibel> There was radio buttons to select between primary or logical at the top of dialog to enter details of the partition in Quantal Alpha3
<xnox> yeah. there are there. But we try to predict if debian-installer will ask about them or not.
<xnox> I will look into it jibel .
<xnox> the LVM stuff.... there were not meant to show up in the manual partitioning, as you can't do anything with them.
<xnox> and well. You really can't do anything with them right now =)
<xnox> so yes, it will need to be release noted.
<jibel> xnox, the point is that the manual partitioner is useless when there are existing LVM partitions
<jibel> xnox, the user cannot even reset the partition table
<xnox> true, it didn't land yet.
<CIA-11> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5627 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-11> ubiquity: Allow to select primary/logical partitions, instead of always hiding
<CIA-11> ubiquity: it (LP: #1046175).
<CIA-11> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5628 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.30
<jibel> xnox, I attached a first pdf to 1046323 with screenshots to illustrate the installation of Quantal with 2 disks and existing Ubuntu installation, with 'Entire Disk', 'Entire disk' + LVM, 'Entire disk + LUKS'
<jibel> now trying with Windows on first disk and a fresh disk on drive b
<xnox> jibel: amazing. thank you. I will read it in a bit. I am on a call & meeting now.
<jibel> np
<xnox> jibel: thank you a lot for testing all of this!
<jibel> windows or not, fresh disk or not the situation is the same, no side-by-side option and ubuntu is installed to sda if luks is selected while the installer asks for the target drive is other cases.
<jibel> xnox, I attached the result for windows + fresh disk.
 * cjwatson realises ubiquity is running into http://en.chys.info/2011/11/a-problem-with-pipes-in-python-3/
 * xnox :`(
<cjwatson> Ah, a decent solution is bufsize=4096 I think
<CIA-11> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5629 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/i18n.py):
<CIA-11> ubiquity: Buffer reads from debconf-copydb. Python 3 defaults to unbuffered reads
<CIA-11> ubiquity: from byte streams, which is much slower.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-09-06
<MiJyn> is it possible to add a screen to ubiquity? (such as adding a "license-agreement" screen or something)
<stgraber> yes
<MiJyn> stgraber, are there any tutorials? Where in the source code should I edit? etc...
<stgraber> MiJyn: lp:ubiquity contains the ubiquity code, there's no tutorial that I'm aware of. You want to write a new plugin and dump it in the plugins directory, then run the installer.
<MiJyn> ok
<MiJyn> any easy way to test (sorry for me always asking questions)
<MiJyn> apart from making a new CD
<stgraber> you can simply boot a CD into the live session, then from there dump your plugin into /usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins, then start the installer
<MiJyn> ok
<MiJyn> thanks!
<jbicha> TheMuso: I think I figured out what wasn't working in casper, thanks for helping :)
<CIA-11> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5630 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-11> ubiquity: Allow going from the encryption key setup page, to the disk space
<CIA-11> ubiquity: allocation page. (LP: #1046323)
<CIA-11> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5631 trunk/ (4 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-11> ubiquity: * Correctly apply styles to the title & progress sections and not the
<CIA-11> ubiquity:  centre piece. This means themes are no longer required to provide non
<CIA-11> ubiquity:  standard @dark_[fb]g_color colors, instead 'menubar' Gtk CSS style is
<CIA-11> ubiquity:  used. This also fixes long standing a11y issues in HighContrast themes
<CIA-11> ubiquity:  & requirements for non-standard color definitions. (LP: #744283)
<CIA-11> ubiquity: * Make lables in the segmented bar use the same colours as normal labels.
<cjwatson> xnox: I followed up to your question in bug 719338
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 719338 in ubiquity "[Xubuntu, Studio?, Lubuntu?] Disable automount" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719338
<xnox> cjwatson: ok.
<xnox> cjwatson: follow up to the above. There are icons shown on the gtk buttons & ubuntu font is not used. Should we try to set that manually in ubiquity-only as well?
<xnox> cjwatson: it is key look / branding points
<cjwatson> I don't feel I know enough about that
<cjwatson> Just consider what happens with flavours if you make such a change
<xnox> cjwatson: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/jsf4RKjSfg6IKFMoShVwtlh0btKKriD5FR8jiayHfxc?feat=directlink
<xnox> cjwatson: notice that 2 out 3 buttons have icons (stock vs non-stock buttons)
<xnox> cjwatson: notice the ugly font..... (note that I love LaTeX and pay a lot of attention to fonts.....)
<cjwatson> I'm happy to trust your judgement on this, because trusting me with anything visual is a bad idea :-)
<xnox> cjwatson: I am sure you can tell apart shade of your favourite ale though =)
<cjwatson> Incentive is everything
<CIA-11> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5632 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-11> ubiquity: Changing the "Add/Remove/Change Partiontion" buttons to mixed
<CIA-11> ubiquity: symbolic/text buttons should make the screen comply with Ubiquity
<CIA-11> ubiquity: Design spec ( http://goo.gl/Kokw5 ) and address confusion about the
<CIA-11> ubiquity: updated screen. (LP: #1045799)
<CIA-11> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5633 trunk/ (bin/oem-config-remove-gtk debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-11> ubiquity: Port oem-config-remove-gtk to Python 3, now that
<CIA-11> ubiquity: python3-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets exists; the final piece!
<CIA-11> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5634 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py): Fix the disappearance of crypto password field (LP: #1045716)
<CIA-11> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5635 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py): Fix misallignment of crypto password fields (LP: #1045712)
<CIA-11> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5636 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py): Make setup security key page go back to ask page (LP: #1045698)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-09-07
<CIA-11> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5637 trunk/ubiquity/ (frontend/gtk_ui.py segmented_bar.py): pep8 fixes
<CIA-11> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5638 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity-wrapper debian/changelog):
<CIA-11> ubiquity: Prevent thunar from automounting, in ubiquity-wrapper (LP: #719338).
<CIA-11> ubiquity: Automounting should probably be address in some better way on Xfce.
<CIA-11> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5639 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-11> ubiquity: Make `$ bzr bd -S' and `$ bzr bd' do something useful, i.e. generate
<CIA-11> ubiquity: nice & clean source package or perform clean local builds.
 * xnox wants to release ubiquity
<cjwatson> Be my guest
<xnox> =)
<cjwatson> Actually
<cjwatson> I was going to excise Python 2 support
<cjwatson> Mind if I finish that?
<xnox> go ahead.
<cjwatson> xnox: ^-
<xnox> I am working on a partman-auto-lvm bug, so if I get that done, it might even end up in ubiquity as well =)
<xnox> ubiquity has all fixes which should unbreak xubuntu ISOs.
<xnox> as well as ubuntu affecting bugs.
<cjwatson> xnox: Sorry, don't know if you got this
<cjwatson> 11:47 <cjwatson> Actually
<cjwatson> 11:47 <cjwatson> I was going to excise Python 2 support
<cjwatson> 11:47 <cjwatson> Mind if I finish that?
<xnox> i wonder if my irc works.
<xnox> yes, go ahead. I did reply....
<xnox> <xnox> go ahead.
<xnox> <cjwatson> xnox: ^-
<xnox> <xnox> I am working on a partman-auto-lvm bug, so if I get that done, it might even end up in ubiquity as well =)
<xnox> <xnox> ubiquity has all fixes which should unbreak xubuntu ISOs.
<xnox> <xnox> as well as ubuntu affecting bugs.
<cjwatson> Yeah, my connection dropped :-/
<cjwatson> Thanks
<xnox> ah =)
<CIA-11> base-installer: cjwatson * r976 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog kernel/tests/runtests):
<CIA-11> base-installer: * Cherry-pick from upstream (Ben Hutchings):
<CIA-11> base-installer:  - base-installer/kernel/tests: Fix regex syntax error in runtests.
<CIA-11> base-installer: cjwatson * r977 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.122ubuntu9
<CIA-11> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5640 trunk/ (28 files in 8 dirs): Remove Python 2 support. We aren't going back now.
<cjwatson> I suspect there are still a bunch of now-unnecessary str() calls in the KDE frontend, but life's too short
<xnox> meh
<xnox> I am enjoying old partman bugs
<xnox> Ian Jackson: "I should have the option to destroy data."
<xnox> made me giggle
<xnox> cjwatson: given an empty partition table, parman creates new partition table and then it discovers there is left over lvm metadata, what should it do:
<xnox> (i) thow a fit with a cryptic message and bail out
<xnox> (ii) offer to remove & reuse, or go back to manual partitioning
<xnox> (iii) auto-clear that metadata and continue as per original plan
<xnox> --
<xnox> this is bug 154086 or http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=542441
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 154086 in partman-auto-lvm "Installing to HDD with previous ubuntu fails to create fresh LVM claiming group already in use" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154086
<ubot2> Debian bug 542441 in partman-lvm "old LVM data is not erased" [Normal,Open]
<cjwatson> Not (i).  I would be slightly inclined to say (ii), but I can see the justification for (iii) because that's effectively what would happen if it were a real partition not LVM.  However, have a think about the effects of code to do (iii) on re-opening things like encrypted containers.
<cjwatson> I believe that current code attempts to do (ii), possibly buggily, so I would tend to try to make that work rather than changing the intent.
<xnox> cjwatson: (i) is the current behaviour =)
<cjwatson> In practice, but I'm fairly sure the intent is (ii) and that it fails due to races or similar.
<cjwatson> For instance there are already suitable debconf templates for (ii).
<cjwatson> Somewhere.
<xnox> cjwatson: it says "The vgname you chose is already in use. Lower priority to be offer to choose a different name." Upon restarting partman you notice the re-create partition table & old lvm group and lv volumes "recovered" out of the blue =)
<xnox> yeah the second time you run it. (ii) happens.
<cjwatson> Yes, I'm not saying it works right now.  But look at the code, not the behaviour.
<xnox> ok. I will make it try to do (ii) instead of throwing a fit in corner cases.
<cjwatson> I vaguely recall some bug where Phil Hands made it work by inserting sleeps.  That's obviously not a correct fix, but indicates that there's a race which should be fixed by inserting proper synchronisation.
<xnox> not really a race.... it does a name check " does this vgname in use? " just before creating it. It does it via a call to lvs, which finds the zombie VG
<xnox> his fix was to add an unconditional call to do ROW = RM-on-Write =)
 * xnox a bad pun on COW
<cjwatson> I thought part of the problem was that udev rules were still working on it.
<xnox> regardless of udev, vgs rescans to find new vgs. Since the current one we have does not implement caching daemon.
<xnox> and even the new one that does caching daemon can still invalidate cache & find the zombie vg.
<cjwatson> OK
<davmor2> cjwatson: the lvm encrypted password doesn't work if you use # in the password,  we are wondering if it is an issue with keyboard layout
<cjwatson> Certainly possible
<cjwatson> Try the US location
<xnox> davmor2: the 94 printable ascii characters should be safe.
<xnox> and # is one of them.
<cjwatson> No, because it is in a different location on US and UK keyboards.
<cjwatson> I mean, it *should* be safe, but it's certainly plausible that the keyboard layout hasn't been configured at the right time.
<xnox> cjwatson: and there is this bug open about console-setup that keyboard layout options do not propagate into initramfs......
<cjwatson> Quite so.  This is one of the reasons we need it in the initramfs.  It used to work. :-/
<davmor2> xnox, cjwatson: it turns out it is he used @ and it is on shift 2
<cjwatson> Indeed, so that's the US location.
<Mez> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1047384
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1047384 in ubiquity "System Encryption Password set before setting keyboard locale" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> Mez: yes, it is.
<xnox> Mez: and it must be....
<Mez> xnox: Why must it be /
<xnox> Mez: I will comment on the bug. One moment please
<ogra_> xnox, well, you coudl do the kbd setup twice
<ogra_> (in the backend)
<xnox> ogra_: there is better way ;-)
<Mez> xnox, then the locale needs to not be set before booting
<xnox> Mez: you can if you press Esc and F6 at boot.
<xnox> Mez: you can also change keyboard layout in the indicator in the top right? can you not?
<Mez> xnox: both of those REQUIRE people to be aware of the problem.  They REQUIRE special knowledge.  It shouldn't mean that someone installing thinks they've broke their system because it won't accept their password
<Mez> (Also the keyboard item doesn't work, as it's a password input box)
<xnox> Mez: i know, i understand. I am writting up solutions in the bug report.
<cjwatson> This is unresolvable by direct sequencing; my understanding was that the keyboard indicator was being included to break the deadlock
<cjwatson> Shouting at us won't help
<Mez> cjwatson: apologies, was just trying to add emphasis (as no voice).
<xnox> Mez: This will need design changes, but I think I can add an extra feature here at the same time.
<xnox> Mez: thank you for "discovering" this bug =)
<xnox> cjwatson: commented on the bug report. What do you think about using $random keyfile to do cryptsetup and ask for real encryption passphrase after the keyboard layout has been chosen?
<xnox> cjwatson: this should also allow keeping $random keyfile in the initramfs for OEM style full-disk encryption, where puppet/chef/etc. kick in on first boot to setup the correct luks passphrases (this is not used by OEMs but it is used by $bigcorps)
<xnox> cjwatson: this should make it easier to setup multiple passphrases, which is currently not supported.
<cjwatson> I'm not sure I have the brain for this at the moment :)
<cjwatson> It's an interesting idea but I don't use cryptsetup myself as yet so I don't really have a feel for it.  Ask Steve maybe?
<stgraber> xnox: going with a random key, then adding the real one and removing the random one sounds like a good idea
<stgraber> xnox: and I never saw any issue with cryptsetup when running multi-key system, so it should be fine to implement
<xnox> as I quick hack, I will unhide the passphrase, such that people atleast see what they are typing =/
<zyga> hey
<zyga> I've spotted an issue with the photo taking stage
<zyga> the camera turns off/on when the user presses the picture button
<zyga> for two of my cameras that de-stabilizes the picture quality
<zyga> and the result is a very dark / greenish photo
<zyga> while normal preview is perfectly fine after a second
<zyga> is that reported?
<xnox> zyga: search launchpad & report if it wasn't.
<xnox> zyga: and if you didn't find it, we can always mark it as duplicate.
<xnox> zyga: there are not that many people testing the webcam to be honest =/
<ogra_> xnox, everyone who does a laptop install i would guess
<xnox> ogra_: either it's perfect or not tested, first bug report about the webcam page =)
<xnox> that I see/read
<cjwatson> It's certainly not the first ever
<ogra_> i could file some but i'm not sure its only ac100/tegra :)
<ogra_> and i dont have a spare x86 laptop to verify
<ogra_> for me the image list on the right is clearly empty
<ogra_> and the preview pic isnt shown at all
<ogra_> (if i click on "take picture" i get a proper pic though)
<zyga> xnox, will do
<zyga> xnox, sorry, I was prepping some dinner :)
<zyga> xnox, against ubiquity?
<zyga> ogra_, probably v4l
<xnox> zyga: ubiquity will do, we will redirect it if it's not ubiquity problem.
<xnox> but video problem.
<zyga> awesome, thanks
<zyga> xnox, reported as 1047493
<zyga> xnox, reported as bug 1047493
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1047493 in ubiquity "Camera photo taken by ubuqity is dim despite good quality preview" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047493
<xnox> thanks
<CIA-11> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5640 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/base.py):
<CIA-11> ubiquity: Fixed slideshow_get_available_locale missing new locales in
<CIA-11> ubiquity: extra_slides_dir. (LP: #1046511)
<CIA-11> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5641 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/base.py):
<CIA-11> ubiquity: Fixed slideshow_get_available_locale missing new locales in
<CIA-11> ubiquity: extra_slides_dir. (LP: #1046511)
<zyga> xnox, feel free to retweet: https://twitter.com/zygoon/status/244108311077715970
<xnox> zyga: ;-)
<bdmurray> bug 1047316 seems to have a pretty simple patch
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1047316 in casper "casper in initrd dies trying to find filesystem.squashfs on raid device" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1047316
<CIA-11> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5642 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity-wrapper debian/changelog):
<CIA-11> ubiquity: Remove powerpc/ps3 low-memory profile, as it doesn't do anything any
<CIA-11> ubiquity: more. gnome-session-remove command is no longer present, and the init
<CIA-11> ubiquity: processes it tried to stop no longer exist under those names. We do
<CIA-11> ubiquity: want a low memory profile, which ubiquity-only mode now.
<xnox> gotta love spending time trying to understand what a piece of code is doing.....
<xnox> .... only to find out it does nothing.
<cjwatson> More relevantly, the ps3 port is dead :)
<CIA-11> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5643 trunk/ (9 files in 5 dirs): Remove the rest of the long-dead PS3 port.
 * cjwatson wields the axe today
 * infinity sheds a tear for the PS3.
<CIA-11> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5644 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity-wrapper debian/changelog):
<CIA-11> ubiquity: ubiquity-wrapper: Add support for udisks2 inhibit, drop devkit-disks
<CIA-11> ubiquity: inhibit. (LP: #719338)
<CIA-11> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5645 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-11> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-11> ubiquity: 1.122ubuntu9.
<CIA-11> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5646 trunk/ (debian/changelog gui/gtk/ubiquity.ui): Prevent progress label to expand & shrink the window (LP: #1046241)
<CIA-11> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5647 trunk/ (gui/gtk/stepPartAdvanced.ui ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py): Use the joined up Add/Remove/Change... toolbar icons as per spec.
<CIA-11> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5648 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.31
#ubuntu-installer 2012-09-08
<CIA-11> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5649 trunk/ (debian/changelog gui/gtk/stepPartAdvanced.ui): merge lp:~jbicha/ubiquity/fix-manual-mount-point-lp1047275
<CIA-11> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5650 trunk/ (debian/changelog gui/gtk/ubiquity.ui): Revert test string, to a user friendly one as it is visible in the UI.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-09-09
<CIA-11> base-installer: cjwatson * r978 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control rules):
<CIA-11> base-installer: Move /usr/lib/base-installer/kernel.sh from bootstrap-base to
<CIA-11> base-installer: base-installer (LP: #1028453).
<CIA-11> base-installer: cjwatson * r979 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.122ubuntu10
<black_13> is it possible to boot off the the alternate iso image using grub2 ?
#ubuntu-installer 2013-09-02
<xnox> cjwatson: Tajik translation was initially started in ubuntu, but then re-directed to debian. It's now at 100% in debian. What needs to happen to enable Tajik translation by default in d-i & ubiquity on ubuntu side? (apart from well merging/syncing all the udeb packages)
<cjwatson> Just that.
<xnox> awesome =)
<cjwatson> Well, there might be a few tweaks in things like gfxboot-theme-ubuntu, but it's basically all about merging everything up
<jbicha> xnox: please disable the U1 plugin for Ubuntu GNOME also
<stgraber> cjwatson: around?
<cjwatson> Just going for dinner now
<cjwatson> Back in a bit
<stgraber> ok, I'll dump my brain in here for now and then go with a workaround :)
<stgraber> I'm reinstalling a 12.04 box that's booting through UEFI. I started d-i by having the existing grub2-efi boot into the kernel+initrd of the netboot image
<stgraber> dmesg confirms the firmware is EFI, the partitioning step found the EFI boot partition and marked it as such
<stgraber> but at the end of the install, d-i tried to install the BIOS variant of grub and failing quite badly (not too surprisingly)
<stgraber> checking /target, none of the usual efi packages have been installed
<stgraber> so it looks like something misdetected that machine at some point during the install
<stgraber> I'll now try to install from a USB stick, see if that works any better... That box is my home router so I can't really spend much time debugging d-i on it
<stgraber> syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6055948/
<stgraber> cjwatson: solved it, apparently the 3.2 kernel uses pstore for kernel panics and managed to use all of the available nvram space
<stgraber> cjwatson: as a result no more settings could be changed and the kernel got quite confused about it
<stgraber> cjwatson: I now managed to manually remove all the dump-* variables from nvram and I'm suspecting d-i will be much happier
<antarus> stgraber: mmm so you are working on EFI based installs then?
<antarus> (netboots?)
<stgraber> antarus: not working, just using. Most of my systems are UEFI.
<stgraber> *not working on
<antarus> we have repeatedly kicked the can on that problem, managed to avoid it so far
<antarus> ;p
<antarus> also why am I on IRC on a holiday
<stgraber> cjwatson: hmm, spoke too soon, d-i still installed grub-pc instead of grub-efi...
<stgraber> cjwatson: I worked around it by telling d-i not to install grub2, then manually installed grub-efi
<cjwatson> The EFI test in d-i is simply whether /sys/firmware/efi exists
<cjwatson> So presumably the kernel has got confused by something and hasn't created that ...
<stgraber> nope, that was there, otherwise I wouldn't have been able to wipe the dump-* variables
<stgraber> also:
<stgraber> stgraber@castiana:~$ grep grub.*archite Desktop/syslog
<stgraber> Sep  2 17:26:02 grub-installer: info: architecture: amd64/efi
<cjwatson> Blink
<cjwatson> That's incredibly freaky, I can't see why it's doing that
<cjwatson> Oh.  LVM
<cjwatson> Bug in precise's grub-installer
<cjwatson>     lvm:*:*:*)
<cjwatson>         # Booting from LVM requires grub2
<cjwatson>         grub_package="grub-pc"
<cjwatson>         ;;
<cjwatson> for minimal-change-fix that probably ought to be lvm:*:*:grub)
<stgraber> oh, that'd explain it!
<cjwatson> saucy doesn't have this bug
<cjwatson> and I was looking there first so I didn't notice
#ubuntu-installer 2013-09-03
<xnox> cjwatson: split ubuntuone plugin into a separate package, and seed it on those images that want it?
<xnox> maybe not during beta1...
<xnox> it will also lighten dependencies, as some things were added because of the u1 plugin (e.g. gi gnomekeyring et. al.)
<cjwatson> That would seem to make more sense, yeah
<bdmurray> xnox: would your fix for bug 1213925 help with crash notifications on live cds?  bug 1220435?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1213925 in upstart (Ubuntu) "upstart should notice "/etc" inode change" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1213925
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1220435 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "not notified of a crash when running a saucy live cd" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220435
<infinity> bdmurray: I'm not sure how xnox's fix to 1213925 is a fix at all.  It would catch the first time /etc is modified, and no time after that.
<infinity> bdmurray: I still think the only sane fix for the upstart-on-overlayfs case is a dpkg trigger that registers interest in /etc/init and forces a config reload.
<infinity> xnox: ^
<infinity> bdmurray: As for the /var/crash thing, I don't have a good solution there.  Possibly just admitting it's busted and making /var/crash a tmpfs on the livecd would do the trick.
<infinity> bdmurray: That would be a trivial change to casper, probably.
<bdmurray> infinity: thanks
 * infinity copies and pastes IRC backscroll into bugs.
<infinity> bdmurray: /var/crash-as-tmpfs would work well.  I'm just wary of setting a precedent for "everything someone might want to inotify watch on a livecd" becoming a tmpfs over time. :)
<infinity> bdmurray: But /var/crash is a bit special, and probably one of the few cases we care about not being quirky and ignored.  So perhaps justifiable.
<infinity> bdmurray: If you mount it as a tmpfs in casper, perhaps a comment of "# don't follow this example; /var/crash is a unique snowflake" might be in order. :P
<bdmurray> beautiful too
#ubuntu-installer 2013-09-04
<xnox> infinity: yeah, but dpkg trigger will not help when it's the user that creates a job file in /etc/init without installing any new packages.
<davmor2> xnox: ubuiquity session is kinda borked I get 6-7 top bars and whatever permission need to land for wifi still haven't :(
<xnox> davmor2: correct, neither of those two bugs were fixed yet.
<davmor2> xnox: no worries any idea when they might land and I might hold off on these installs till it is ready and test the fixes?
<xnox> not really no.
<davmor2> xnox: no worries then
<infinity> xnox: True, but that's not the common case.
<infinity> xnox: I don't actually see a way to cover all the cases of /etc/init changing without inotify (or seriously I/O abusive polling in upstart itself, which we obviously don't want).
<infinity> xnox: But a dpkg trigger covers the case people *care* about, which is "I installed openssh or samba in my live session but can't connect, wtf?"
<xnox> infinity: true. I was hoping to simply poll inotify events on "/" and watch to "etc" directory create event. Which one still gets when "/" is overlayfs mounted. That works as long as upstart is started after overlayfs is mounted.
<xnox> infinity: did you have a look at the patch for firmware support for soundness? i think it was a pastebin ping a while ago on this channel.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-09-05
<infinity> xnox: Assuming the script was a direct copy and paste (I didn't look for byte-for-byte compat), it all looked sane, except for the changelog being wrong. :)
<xnox> infinity: yeah, reading back the changelog makes perfect sense.... when translated into russian.
<infinity> xnox: The Russian word for "driver" is "firmware"?
 * infinity will try to remember this the next time he needs to hire a car in Moscow.
<xnox> infinity: if you speak English it's triple the price for everything in Moscow.
<xnox> =)
<infinity> I'm too old to learn a new language, I should probably just avoid Moscow instead.
<infinity> And maybe nap.
<xnox> =)
<xnox> infinity: or take someone russian speaking as a guide with you. It should be easy to find russians anywhere.
<infinity> Is there, like, a shop where I can pick up a Russian?  Do they come with care and feeding instructions?
<xnox> infinity: yeah, check your email spam folder I'm sure they have been emailing you already =)
<cjwatson> xnox: I posted review comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/hw-detect/fix-firmware-order/+merge/181886.  Can you take care of implementing those or are you out of time?
<xnox> cjwatson: good point, I think that's all the case in the new patch against debian-git, which I was sending the review via pastebin. Let me update the merge proposal in launchpad, such that the history & comments & code are all in one place.
<cjwatson> I merged hw-detect too, it's sitting UNRELEASED in bzr
<xnox> ok.
<xnox> cjwatson: update merge-proposal, It's a merge of both yours and infinity's concerns. So install-firmware stays the same, but also enabled nonfree if there are driver-inject debs.
<xnox> cjwatson: and driver-inject debs are installed at pre-pkgsel.d time.
<cjwatson> I don't think it should stay the same - it should have the .deb installation removed from it if you're doing that somewhere else
<xnox> cjwatson: thus driver-injection debs does use a different location from firmware debs.
<cjwatson> and I don't agree with infinity's suggestion to duplicate the code - I think that's unnecessary
<xnox> cjwatson: this is aimed for an sru, so you are ok changing the behaviour of /var/cache/firmware/ in precise? (e.g. installing later than before?!)
<cjwatson> basically the same concerns apply to the output of check-missing-firmware.sh and driver-injection-disk.sh IMO
<cjwatson> or at least nobody's persuaded me otherwise yet
<cjwatson> so I rather suspect that the behaviour of /var/cache/firmware/ didn't necessarily work properly before anyway
<cjwatson> maybe we got away with it because firmware packages typically have only trivial dependencies
<cjwatson> but yes, I'm OK with changing that behaviour
<xnox> with driver-injection-disk we established that there are no injections-disks in use for ubuntu/debian at the moment, so we are sure of not breaking anything.
<xnox> no idea about /var/cache/firmware usage.
<cjwatson> I'm not too worried
<xnox> cjwatson: ok. i'll not be able to look into it today, but will update the merge proposal tomorrow.
<cjwatson> xnox: thanks
<cjwatson> xnox: (and thanks for dealing with it while I was on vacation so I could have a nice warm "Dmitrijs is sorting this out" feeling when I saw it in my pile of mail)
<xnox> cjwatson: well, sorting out, but wasn't sorted.
<xnox> at least calxeda is unblocked i think, and probably should be promoted to -updates pocket in raring.
<infinity> A lot more needs to happen to unblock Calxeda than just the libdi change, I suspect.
<infinity> But that's a start.
<infinity> xnox: Also, not going to promote that until we can actually test it, which means landing more bits.
<xnox> infinity: ok. well 'unblocked' was accurate then.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-09-02
<barryboswick> I’m working on an Ubuntu installer for Razor. Does anyone here know if there’s some way around the preseed/url mutation: “if the hostname section contains no periods, it has the domain derived from DHCP appended to it” from https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/installation-guide/i386/apbs02.html#preseed-auto? I tried initrd + preseed/file, but that doesn’t seem to always work right. `razor-server` is the default hostname for preseed/url,
<barryboswick> which is problematic.
#ubuntu-installer 2015-09-01
<mark_____> hi there, i want to do auto install with ubiquity and i am wondering which stage or program take care of "automatic-ubiquity" parameter in isolinux.cfg append cmd?
<mark_____> is it isolinux, kernel(vmlinuz) or ubiquity itself?
<cjwatson> mostly ubiquity itself, with a small bit of help from casper
<mark_____> ah, thx for answer me. but i download the ubiquity source code and grep "automatic-ubiquity" , it seems no presence. where does ubiquity get "automatic-ubiquity" from?
<mark_____> oh it's the cjwatson there :-O
<cjwatson> Er, grep harder :-)
<cjwatson> It's there
<cjwatson> scripts/start-ubiquity-dm for instance
<mark_____> ok
<mark_____> and another one, can i use "early_command" in preseed.cfg to do RAID creation before install ? the RAID creation is done by LSI storcli cmd
<cjwatson> sorry, I don't remember, hopefully some active installer hacker can help you out
<mark_____> ok, thanks anyway :-) . i should work more on ubiquity source code.
#ubuntu-installer 2015-09-02
<randomfandom> is it a known issue that the floppy based preseed doesn't look like it works anymore, at least for ubiquity based installed?
#ubuntu-installer 2016-09-08
<drab> hi, maybe this is a better channel than -devel for this question, lemme try
<drab> I'm trying to preseed all my installations and would love to be able to have a preseed common file imported by others. I'm pulling my main preseed file via url over http. There is a preseed/include string but that doesn't seem to be able to fetch from http, or I'm doing it wrong
#ubuntu-installer 2016-09-09
<jbicha> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/ubiquity/right-align-skip-button/+merge/304870
<cyphermox> jbicha: ta
#ubuntu-installer 2017-09-04
<ant-toenail> Hi all. Anyone familiar with syslog-ng with TLS. I've followed every direction on https://www.balabit.com/documents/syslog-ng-ose-latest-guides/en/syslog-ng-tutorial-mutual-auth-tls/html/index.html , but have not had any luck with the client connecting to the server. More info is here http://pastebin.centos.org/210631/
#ubuntu-installer 2017-09-05
<Laney> how can I get to a vt when I'm in ubiquity-dm? :(
<Laney> all of them just give me a systemd spinner about starting up the ubiquity-dm service
<Laney> yes I've got systemd.debug-shell=1 on the cmdline
<xnox> Laney, so i had a fix for that.
<xnox> Laney, https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubiquity/lp1632151/+merge/308083 will fix things for you
<xnox> Laney, the force vt7 maybe bad, as maybe it should be forced on to vt1 these days
<xnox> Laney, i guess you can do break=bottom fix the ubiquity.service to After=getty.target getty@tty1.service Confligs=getty@tty1.service Requires=getty.target
<xnox> and all should be fine.
<Laney> xnox: yeah i've been hacking in break=bottom instead
<Laney> the only thing I don't know is how to restart ubiquity-dm to test changes
<xnox> if you have vt access i used to kill ubiquity-dm kill X then systemctl restart ubiquity.service
<xnox> well at the time it was initctl restart
<xnox> as "just" restarting ubiquity didn't quite work, i was killing things out of band.
<jibel> could someone review https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/ubiquity/lp1712581 ?
#ubuntu-installer 2017-09-06
<jibel> cyphermox, hey if and when you have time could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/ubiquity/lp1712581/+merge/329507 ? it's a fix for oem prepare
<cyphermox> jibel: looks good, Laney was doing a fix maybe he can merge that in too
<Laney> too late
<cyphermox> oops
<cyphermox> alright, I'll do an upload with that later
<cyphermox> Laney: xnox: what is that about ubiquity-dm?
<Laney> soz, I had a look for approved MPs but didn't see that one
<Laney> you mean?
<cyphermox> oh, that was over 24 h ago
<cyphermox> nevermind
<Laney> what we were talking about?
<Laney> you can't use VTs when you're in it
<Laney> which is verrrrrrrrrrrrrrry annoying
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> thanks for looking
<jibel> cyphermox, thanks
<jibel> cyphermox, there is also still bug 1670336
<jibel> it would be nice to fix before final beta
<xnox> jibel, yeah =/
<cyphermox> I don't think I was able to reproduce that
<cyphermox> but I'll give it another shot
<cyphermox> what I don't understand is how the hell things end up being so screwed up so fast when they were working well before
<cyphermox> ie. running ecryptfs-setup-swap in a chroot or not, but I haven't looked
#ubuntu-installer 2017-09-07
<jibel> cyphermox, Laney one of the last update of console-setup resulted in this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1715605
<jibel> can you have a look?
<Laney> hopefully cyphermox can
 * Laney doesn't know about it really
<jibel> I thought you did, you're the last uploader of console-setup
<Laney> I touched some very specific parts but not the core logic
<Laney> jibel: ok, I bit :P
<Laney> that change should get reviewed, not sure if there's a better way to do it
<cyphermox> what's up?
<cyphermox> looks good, but I didn't go back to look at the postinst
<Laney> it used to ignore the errors (|| true) from those lines, but now doesn't
<Laney> not sure if that was previously a delta tho
<Laney> cyphermox: going to upload that then, unless you've got anything else
<cyphermox> I was merging it
<cyphermox> that and jibel's code
<cyphermox> the || true was previous delta, I think, I may have dropped some that didn't need to be
<cyphermox> console-setup is always a pita to merge
<Laney> ok, i'll let you upload, I just merged that one
<cyphermox> ok
#ubuntu-installer 2020-08-31
<xnox>     def run_success_cmd(self):
<xnox>         if self.success_cmd != '':
<xnox>             self.debconf_progress_info(
<xnox>                 self.get_string('ubiquity/install/success_command'))
<xnox>             execute_root('sh', '-c', self.success_cmd)
<xnox> realtime-neil:  ^
<xnox> i see no checking of failures =)
<xnox> it's logged, and true/false returned, but return from it is not checked. What do you expect to happen?
<xnox> success_command is normally meant for calling home, after install is completed.
<xnox> `preseed/early_command` and `preseed/late_command`  => are executed from initrd for ubiquity, and are normally meant to generate/affect preseeding.
<realtime-neil> xnox: I understand; I'll have to dig into what I was doing with the `preseed/{early,late}_command` to get more detail on what wasn't working for me.
<realtime-neil> xnox: When you say that the `preseed/late_command` is "executed from the initrd", that affects the calling context only, correct? And not the expected ordering? I.e., it executes after (almost) everything in the ubiquity is done, correct?
#ubuntu-installer 2020-09-01
<xnox> realtime-neil:  i don't know where you are getting preseed/late_command from. I don't think anything in ubiquity uses that at all.
<xnox> there is oem-config/late_command, but that's for oem-config only, not ubiquity.
<realtime-neil> xnox: is there really nothing that shells out (and is checked) after the installation proper and before the machine reboots?
<xnox> ubiquity/success_command
<xnox> but not checked.
<xnox> but like you can make it hang, or crash things.
<xnox> what do you expect it to do?
<xnox> realtime-neil:  you can ship a ubiquity plugin, if you want custom ux.
<realtime-neil> xnox: i was expecting something like a `preseed/late_command`; i.e., it if fails, then then error is propagated to something the user can see
<realtime-neil> Is there something easier than a ubiquity plugin?
